# 30ish Yr old Columbian Gold Seed Sprouts. Do I Want it to be a Male or Female?



## Timmahh (Mar 18, 2011)

as the title states. I have a sprout that is from a 30ish year old Columbian Gold seed.

My first question is would it be better (as far as genetics go) to get this to become a male, so their is access to Pure C Gold Male Pollen from 30 plus yrs ago?

or would it be better to make it a Slut, and take cuts from here for the next few years?

please help me determine the best gender for this sprout, and please explain why you feel like you do on the M or F issue.

as of today at 10am, its been grounded for 48 hrs and is at 24 hrs of actual sprout.






Timmahh


----------



## webb107 (Mar 18, 2011)

How would you get this to become male or female its down to the genetics in the seed that determines sex


----------



## Medical Grade (Mar 18, 2011)

You can't determine or make your plant a male or female by choice. It is either male, or a female that you stress to produce more male hormones to hermi it.


----------



## JQuick (Mar 18, 2011)

dude im stickin around for this grow


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 18, 2011)

if i had a choice id want a female..if you wanted to breed with it youd wanna see if its hermie prone i guess.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

i dont beleave you that those beans are 30 years old..


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 18, 2011)

ive been reading you can influance the sex of the plant with Heat and Nutes. im just starting to research it, which is why im here asking the old timers and well versed growers how to sway it, and which way it should be swayed.


i guess im interested in knowing how USEFULL Pure C Gold Pollen would be? Is it something thats in short supply, so will have a high demand? and if not, then imo, it would be best suited as a slut popping off kids i think.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 18, 2011)

dont matter if you believe me. but fact is, ive had this since before i graduated HS in 84, probably since JR High so in the late 70s. Im an old smoker. So they are atleast 28sh yrs old, and likely over 30 a bit. I had 16 seeds in this stash, 13 CGs and 3 Hawaian Blues from the early 80s. just found them again a few yrs ago cleaning out an old closet. i have 2 HB seeds left out of the 3 i had, and this is the ONLY CG seed that sprouted. and im very surprised it did.


So regardless of seed age. Male or Female? Is the Pollen going to be a desired item?


ok, so you can influence a F to Hermie. got it, as i said, i just seen a few threads on it, and am just unsure on the gendering.

ok then, what would be more beneficial a Hermied F or a stand F. 
i have no idea what natural sex it is obviously yet. Which is also why im posting this thread. to help determin its sex when it starts to show. If it IS a male, and im keeping it(which i would likely do) once it genders to a male, i need to move it to a confined setup so the pollen is kept away from the girls.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 18, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> ive been reading you can influance the sex of the plant with Heat and Nutes. im just starting to research it, which is why im here asking the old timers and well versed growers how to sway it, and which way it should be swayed.
> 
> 
> i guess im interested in knowing how USEFULL Pure C Gold Pollen would be? Is it something thats in short supply, so will have a high demand? and if not, then imo, it would be best suited as a slut popping off kids i think.


 As far as i know sex ids left up to genetics unless your creating a reversed sex plant. Seeds will always be mother natures lil suprise.

and i would only use that polen if i knew it was genticly sound....id rather have a feamle if i only had one bean but thats just me


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 18, 2011)

ty. good info.

i can verify personally the bean came out of the middle of a 2.2 kilo stamped with the CG gold seal. as i said, Late 70s/early 80s (78 to 81 for sure).

so unless the columbians were stuffing seed into the middle of kilos, its a real CG seed, and i would think should as sound as it was when it was harvested. but im only ASSuMEing on this one. im not a botenist, nor do i play one on tv. lol

im just looking at what is the best use of this seed, considering its a pure CG strain. and Is the male pollen a needed commodity in the community at large (all the mary J community, not just here on RIU).


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 18, 2011)

if its the real deal this will be an interesting grow. its got one of the highest THC ratings of the weeds of old....when we were "younger" LOL the colombian always blew the mexican weed away...i remeber it always being potent. good luck man


----------



## newatit2010 (Mar 18, 2011)

What ever you decide to do when you get one of them grown out PLEASE CALL ME. Hope it turns out good.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 18, 2011)

ya, i recall, the C GOLD was outstanding. Only to be beat by the true AC Gold. never found a hint of a seed in the AC gold. i want to say we only found aorund 30 seeds in teh C gold kilo. so me and my partner split them up.

the Hawaian i have was probably the best shit i ever smoked, true 2 plus hr couch lock on 3 hits. im eager and praying those 2 hb seeds i have left also sprout.

thanks for the heads up. great info so far. keep it flowing.

Timmahh


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

someone like bricktop/UB would be able to help you with this


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> ty. good info.
> 
> i can verify personally the bean came out of the middle of a 2.2 kilo stamped with the CG gold seal. as i said, Late 70s/early 80s (78 to 81 for sure).
> 
> ...


 
lol....... i forsee a stringy 16-20 week flowering sativa in your future then....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol....... i forsee a stringy 16-20 week flowering sativa in your future then....


 thats the reason most of these straisn are gone now  

hats off to the guys who are trying to get these goin! as good as the weed is now adays..i really do miss some of the old shit we used to get...like the CG and some of the thai's that dont come around nomore.....the good ol dayz


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thats the reason most of these straisn are gone now
> 
> hats off to the guys who are trying to get these goin! as good as the weed is now adays..i really do miss some of the old shit we used to get...like the CG and some of the thai's that dont come around nomore.....the good ol dayz


lol its not soo much that has a combo of super long flowering time with many cases in the end resulting in regret for the waste of time...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

if i would spend that much time on flowering some weed, i would hope it would look something like this sourkush i breed wich takes 8 weeks to flower... but they never do....


----------



## pointswest (Mar 18, 2011)

Whatever the sex, clone this plant and make sure you have an exact clone of this. The pollen would be valuable for restoring original lines if male. Don,t mess with trying to cause males flowers if it becomes female this first grow. Do your experimenting on clones of this plant, not this original mother. If female, you could then have many clones to work with and try male inducing techniques on the clones. If it is male you would have a steady supply of pollen from clones. You have a 50/50 chance of male/female.

You could try to use some of the techniques for producing female plants like temperature regulation in veg but you would be best served to grow the plant as healthy as possible without too much stress. Don't try techniques that seem unreasonable and cause severe stress.

You could have a legendary heirloom landrace Columbian plant that is no longer available, even from the same areas as the original seeds. Please keep this plant healthy and cloned until you determine the sex. Growing this will take a long time, but if you are not willing to wait many others would love to grow this species and keep these genetics pure even with a 24 week grow. 

PM if you need more info or culture care questions.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 18, 2011)

whatever sex it is you could make a cross and than backcross it. If it's a female you could reverse it and make feminized seeds which would be more pure. I would plan on doing both. I'm subbed for this, I'm groing reeferman's CG ATM.


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Mar 18, 2011)

I was under the impression that guys like Neville & Shanti bred better strains so we didnt have to smoke stuff like that anymore..


----------



## pointswest (Mar 18, 2011)

You are under the wrong impression. You can't make comparisons unless you have sampled them all.


----------



## growone (Mar 18, 2011)

this caught my eye, interesting genetics indeed, there was another thread that had something similar, not sure how it ended
GC is worth preseving, i'd love to access to some the columbian red tip from back then, some of that was exceptionally fine


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 18, 2011)

if its a girl ...in my opinion id try to find a perfect strain and cube it back for seeds...you wont get 100% of what you started with but pretty damn close.


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Mar 18, 2011)

i guess your asking which is better here to have to begin with, the chicken or the egg? lol..thats a tuffy, but i feel like, you would do much better, preparing and planting for the future, then enjoy it and being greedy now. im sure you have alot of life left, why not leave a legacy?


----------



## wil2279 (Mar 18, 2011)

I would almost always say you are better off to have it be a female. if you want to try to make it hermi, you can always take cutting from it and try to make one of the clones hermi. I honestly wouldn't really want to use pollen from a hermi plant though. The hermi gene just isn't somthing that is a popular trait even if the bud is awesome. I would say that you should hope for a female and take some cutting from her. That way at the very least you could say that you were smoking authentic CG from the late 70's early 80's. Ya never know, it might just take you back to the good old days when you were a kid and things were simple. I know I wish I was a kid again.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 18, 2011)

TY for all the excellent info so far. so i have figured.
you cant really determin sex, just manipulate the female.

So it grows until it can be sexed.

at this point if its a Male, I ll seperate and keep it in veg until i am prepaired to take pollen. ofcourse, i have alot to learn on this before that time is near, which i suspect wont be all to long in the future. ofcourse any info to help maintain it is FUlly accepted and appreciated.

If its a female, she ll be a slut. i ll get her vegging, and keep her vegging for cuts for the time being. 
i know their is ALOT of options, but i would like to see about keeping it as most pure C Gold trait if possible. considering i only have one, which ever sex it is, id need a pure strain of the ohter sex to break for pure natural seeds. which is what i would Prefer to do. but if nothing exist pure i can bread with, then i ll have to look at making some Intelligent crosses at that point. 

So for a quick sum it up. let it show sex, keep it alive beforr, during, and after, and out of bud atleast for the time being. lol

Keep the info/chat coming, am learning much and finding a path forward.

im not a greedy person, but i wouldnt want to see the strain watered down so to speak. so as i move forward with it. as long as it lives and is viable, i do plan on sharing intelligently. whether its a male or a female.

today at 5pm after i got back from running around.






almost an inch of stem growth in 8 hrs. you can say its growing like a WEED> lol

btw, its under a 400w CMH Philips Retro White bulb.


----------



## wil2279 (Mar 18, 2011)

This is a little bit of an interesting thread and I don't know a lot of this plant's history,, but I am willing to bet that there are old school breeders that still have some old school strains in their origional form. Besides that... even today's breeders are searching the globe for wild landrace genetics and it isn't like you are going to have a more original strain than one mother nature created herself. So while this is an interesting thread, i find it quite odd that people are speaking of it like someone just found the lost arc and is reclaiming something that has long since been diluted and lost.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 18, 2011)

good post Wil. Im not sure how probable a Pure line of 70s/80s lumbo gold is. which is why im asking here. Seems to be many old shool guys from that time, who can help with great info, and im hopeing help confirm its a true lumbo gold strain. i did have a couple types of seeds stored, but im 99.9% positive this storeage only had the 2 possibilities. the Lumbos or the hawaian.

main reason im so intrigued by the possiblity is if the strain is Long Hidden/Gone, then this could indeed be a real blast from the days of pure strains, which i think would/could be very desirable.


----------



## pointswest (Mar 18, 2011)

Make sure to have at least one rooted cutting before flowering regardless of sex, male or female.


Wil2279--obviously you have never experienced this heirloom variety, and yes it has long since been diluted and lost.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 19, 2011)

pointswest said:


> Make sure to have at least one rooted cutting before flowering regardless of sex, male or female.
> 
> 
> Wil2279--obviously you have never experienced this heirloom variety, and yes it has long since been diluted and lost.


good idea. will do.


----------



## xebeche (Mar 19, 2011)

Sub'd. 

I hope its a girl


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 19, 2011)

ok, New ? i need to deal with transplanting the seed from the zippy dom to a pot.
I have FF Happy Frog dirt, outside soil from the yard (mostly a Sandy soil) some Vermiculite (somewhat fine) and i can get some PM BK i think it is my buddy has.

currently its in some fluff from a zippy peat pot in the zippy tray. i can put it into a 5 in pot, or a 3gal pot. which is better for now? im leaning to the 3g bucket?

considering the only thing the lineage of the seed knows about hydroponics was when it had water poured out of a bucket on it, and artificial lighting happened at night when someone was trying to pilfer a few budz. heh.

i figure the mother and its whole strain was last growing in the mountains in columbia. so what would be my best option/choice for a soil for this baby?

heres a pic as of a few minutes ago. approximatly 60ish hrs after grounded.










T


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hopefully it's a girl...you can sell a clone to Dr. Greenthumb for $25K!


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 19, 2011)

Subbed...............


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 19, 2011)

Doobius1 said:


> Hopefully it's a girl*..<<< This part was ok BUT THAT PART>>>>>>>.*you can sell a clone to Dr. Greenthumb for $25K*!I wont put up with in this thread. leave it in the thread it belongs in, or please no longer post here. ty.*





otherwise, thanx.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 19, 2011)

Subscribed.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 19, 2011)

You can't MAKE shit.

You get what you get.

Good luck and good growing.


----------



## sso (Mar 19, 2011)

you got something like that and you were going to stress it to try to induce becoming a male or female?!

wether it should become a male or female, would depend on wether you liked that smoke or not, mixing a male with anything else would never give you that true smoke (though sure would be interesting crosses) while the female could be cloned for a long time And give you interesting crosses as well. and perhaps even later down the line if luck would have it and legalization opening up "borders" and borders (lol)

you might come across a male.

besides, as i was recently reminded when i was in nam last year, smoking a true sativa for the first time in a decade.

the sativas are sorely lacking today, mostly all we got are indicas and hybrids, none of which give that same high. not truely. the indica and hybrids have their place, but so has the sativa. luckily i was able to bring back about 50 seeds from the bags i bought over there though (3 months stay) despite poor germination, out of 20 seeds i tried and 10 i gave away, only 1 came up, think its a female. i hope so.

would be interesting to know if the columbian landraces, acopulco gold sounds interesting,are still grown there, probably.
would probably be fairly easy to score some seeds over there, if you were of the right disposition.


----------



## samljer (Mar 19, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> as the title states. I have a sprout that is from a 30ish year old Columbian Gold seed.
> 
> My first question is would it be better (as far as genetics go) to get this to become a male, so their is access to Pure C Gold Male Pollen from 30 plus yrs ago?
> 
> ...


hermie that shit and self pollinate for some feminized seed lol.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 19, 2011)

to: SSO. i had read about what i thought was the possibility to induce it into a male or female from seed. I have learned you can Stress it to hermie if its a female. I DO not, and WILL NOT do that period. Sorry Saml, not gonna happen to this one if its a girl.

So it ll grow until it shows sex then i ll go forward from there.

but for it to get to the point to show sex, it has to live. and i want the best for it. It has to come out of the peat pots and into dirt medium soon. so atm, my most importing interest, is What should i use for a dirt medium, to allow this baby to survive well, as it would expect to in the mountains of columbia, ofcourse without the columbian dirt, or altitude. lol

when Ronny and Nancy took office, Fields started to burn BIG TIME back then. Nancy championed the DARE and just say no compain, and good ole Ronny turned the War on Drugs Oven on Broil, and it seems many of the old Acc/Columbo fields were torched and chemically saturated. Seems these true old skool strains of any decent purity are becoming rather scarce since the early/mid 80s.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 19, 2011)

wil2279 said:


> This is a little bit of an interesting thread and I don't know a lot of this plant's history,, but I am willing to bet that there are old school breeders that still have some old school strains in their origional form. Besides that... even today's breeders are searching the globe for wild landrace genetics and it isn't like you are going to have a more original strain than one mother nature created herself. So while this is an interesting thread, i find it quite odd that people are speaking of it like someone just found the lost arc and is reclaiming something that has long since been diluted and lost.


damn i accidentally lost my post. To sum it up, if the strains are not worthy of being grown than why are breeders still trying to get the original landraces? Even if you went to their places of origin the introducion of earlier maturing or heavy yeilding strains may have muddied down the gene pool or possibly replaced them. While some breeder might be working with old landraces, they aren't exactly easy to find. In some cases a landrace strain could lose special qualities through selective breeding because one person's goal might be entirely different than anothers and the only way to get those characteristics back is to aqcuire pure lines before the selection process started. Now, 1 seed is hardly going to reserrect a strain but could perhaps reintroduce some long lost alleles and I think that old school strains should definately be preserved in their original form if possible or else they will be lost forever becuase you cannot go backwards in a breeding program.


----------



## pointswest (Mar 19, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> ok, New ? i need to deal with transplanting the seed from the zippy dom to a pot.
> I have FF Happy Frog dirt, outside soil from the yard (mostly a Sandy soil) some Vermiculite (somewhat fine) and i can get some PM BK i think it is my buddy has.
> 
> currently its in some fluff from a zippy peat pot in the zippy tray. i can put it into a 5 in pot, or a 3gal pot. which is better for now? im leaning to the 3g bucket?
> ...




Put the first transplant into the 5 in pot. The three gal may keep the small seedling to wet for good rooting. When the 5in pot is rooted to the sides and bottom of the pot transplant into the 3 or 5 gal pots.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 19, 2011)

ty. i figured that was the way to go. but knowing the true size of this plant (even keeping as a tamed down small mom if its a girl) could be a chore in itself. and if its a male, well, i may need to find a larger place for him. heh.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 20, 2011)

good read Timmahh ...im glad you decided not to fuck with it and let it be what it be


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 20, 2011)

ty DF, ya, im a person that would rather get some of that late 70s pure bud, than see it lost to major cross breading. unless that is the only way to keep it propagating that is.

an am pic from today.


----------



## ddimebag (Mar 20, 2011)

I read a while ago about how the size of the container you plant your seed in can affect the gender. Apparently is there is 4 inches of vertical space for the taproot to grow into, the seedling is a lot more likely to become female. I can´t tell you if this is true or not, and it´s too late for you to try this....but its something to think about in the future. Also would be nice if someone did a formal study of this phenomenon to determine whether or not the container size actually has an effect on the gender of the plant.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 20, 2011)

good morning lil Columbian


----------



## sso (Mar 20, 2011)

well, around here,the best soil has always been the most expensive.

dark brown or black(ish) and fluffy and nutrient loaded enough so i dont really have to fert. 

also check its ph.

you will regret buying cheaper soil as many do.

plant looks great btw. (and yeah, having tried pure sativas, yup, they are sorely missed)


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> good morning lil Columbian


buenas tardes puto!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow 30 years old, who would have thought it would germinate.
That's great man. I agree with most I have read here, space for tap root, more blue light, cooler temps and nitrogen will help sway the sex of the plant to female. I have read about it a few times but buy mostly fem seed now. I tried it only once, got all four females. The shape of the seed can give you an indication from what I understand, a perfect volcano shape where the stem was attached is a good sign of a healthy plant too. Good luck man.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 20, 2011)

ya, im shocked it sprouted and exstatic as well.

OK so i have to head out of town tomorrow for the next 4 days for work. major part of why im using dirt.

so i have to get the Sprout, transplanted tonight.

i took some FF Happy Frog, and mixed it with the vermiculite i had at a 70/30 to 80/20 ratio of HF/Vermic. 

i put some into a small styro cup and soaked it thru and made run off a couple times to thin out he nutes a bit.
at 9 to 10pm, i ll take Hempy, and the bit peat he is in, and put it in the cup (has multiple holes in bottom for run off) filled my my HF/Vermic mix, and put it all into the styro for the week. I ll water just a bit, and have it checked while im gone to see it doesnt dry out.

to say im worried would be an understatment, but i have to keep going to work if i want to play the bills.
but before this all takes place, i wanted to ask your suggestions? Will i be ok? will the HF be too hot for the seedling?


----------



## wil2279 (Mar 20, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> damn i accidentally lost my post. To sum it up, if the strains are not worthy of being grown than why are breeders still trying to get the original landraces? Even if you went to their places of origin the introducion of earlier maturing or heavy yeilding strains may have muddied down the gene pool or possibly replaced them. While some breeder might be working with old landraces, they aren't exactly easy to find. In some cases a landrace strain could lose special qualities through selective breeding because one person's goal might be entirely different than anothers and the only way to get those characteristics back is to aqcuire pure lines before the selection process started. Now, 1 seed is hardly going to reserrect a strain but could perhaps reintroduce some long lost alleles and I think that old school strains should definately be preserved in their original form if possible or else they will be lost forever becuase you cannot go backwards in a breeding program.


 
I think people are taking what I said a little too negatively. I didn't mean that this wasn't interesting, and I didn't mean that I thought it was stupid. All I am saying is that there are still breeders out there with true landrace genetics. Even if this seedling makes it to maturity, even if it is a seed from a true Columbia Gold plant, even if it is a female, there is no guarantee that it is going to be a top shelf phenotype. All I am saying is that as interesting as this is to watch, it doesn't actually mean much until he finds out what he really has. It could be a really sweet strain that he could sell to a breeder or something like that, or it could end up being an average smoking plant that isn't very interesting. If it is a male, you won't really know what it brings to the table until you try breeding it with something... I still wish the best of luck to the OP.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 20, 2011)

not to be funny..but its funny how much this one seed is loving all the attention and TLC....man its so kewl to see an old skewl plant..im still stoked for you...id treat it like the hope diamond to lol

i was thinkng that it might be hot as well....its smart you didnt use a big pot..if it burns a lil just repot it. 

fingers crossed..even my dogs paws are crossed for this lil Columbian


----------



## growone (Mar 20, 2011)

i don't use vermiculite, but i'd think the cutting of the Happy Frog should make it fairly safe, doesn't sound like a hot mix


----------



## MasterHemp (Mar 20, 2011)

If it turns out to be a female you could treat it with Collodial Silver to turn it into a male and collect the pollen

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/387589-producing-feminised-seeds-using-colloidal.html


----------



## sgt d (Mar 20, 2011)

Fascinating thread. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 20, 2011)

transplant is done.

moved from jiffy tray and peat pots, to 12oz styro cup with a mix of 75% FF Happy Frog and 25% vermiculite, then rinsed thru 3 times to flush it out some what and hopefully lighten the mix up a bit, heard HF can be a touch hot for seedlings. So hope my 75/25 and flush help tame it a bit.

have to go to work in the am, be gone for 4 to 5 days, so had to transplant, as i didnt think 1/5 weeks in 1 ince of peat was sufficient. so this new setup should keep it happy and thriving for the next week or 2, then its off to the 3gal pot.

other than watering, temps are steady, ligths and venting are automatic. have a buddy that will come check on it while im away to be sure its doing ok, but i have faith it ll be fine, and 3 times as big when i get home thursday evening. maybe even 5 times as big.
a few pics, including one of the root mass as i gently took it from the peat, and put it into the cup.


peeking over the top of the jiffy tray






Root Mass, twice as much root if not three times as much as actual plant. good thing here.






and in the home 3 hrs before lights out. 







all tucked in, and watered. Grow Well my Little Buddy.


----------



## sperman1313 (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree that if it's a female taking a cutting and treating it with colloidal silver will give you some surefire fem seeds!!


----------



## Zakk Ellison (Mar 21, 2011)

Seeds will still grow even if there over a decade old?


----------



## metrogrowth (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't do anything & hope its a girl! If so Celebrate!
I sure would like to enjoy the taste of her smoke. Along with *Acapulco Gold, Jamacian, & the PANAMA RED!*
I have 2 old school plants, in memory of 2 lost. 4 of us were like brothers. Joe & Mark smuggled these in attempts 1968 & 1973. 
Jim who lives in Belize, I live here we keep this 2 Vietnamese Blacks growing.

I hope the pics attached?[/ATTACH]


----------



## jethead (Mar 21, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> ty. good info.
> 
> i can verify personally the bean came out of the middle of a 2.2 kilo stamped with the CG gold seal. as i said, Late 70s/early 80s (78 to 81 for sure).
> 
> ...


Dude, You started another thread asking if anybody knew the lineage of your little "sprout". Your full of shit and don't know what the F**k your talking about.


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 21, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> ive been reading you can influance the sex of the plant with Heat and Nutes. im just starting to research it, which is why im here asking the old timers and well versed growers how to sway it, and which way it should be swayed.
> 
> 
> i guess im interested in knowing how USEFULL Pure C Gold Pollen would be? Is it something thats in short supply, so will have a high demand? and if not, then imo, it would be best suited as a slut popping off kids i think.


The only thing you can do.. is make sure you do everything correctly. Make sure you take very good care of your plant(s) and the rest will follow. No need to try and make a plant the sex you want it.. its a total waste of time.. as others have already told you.

All you can do.. is make sure you do everything correctly.. and make sure you give the plant(s) the utmost love and care. The rest will follow after that... and if its male.. then its male.. if its female.. then its female.

peace.


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 21, 2011)

i got ac gold and will take your c gold


----------



## jethead (Mar 21, 2011)

This guy is full of shit and you guys are buying every word (LMFAO). Just check my post entries under "My name is sprout , help me determine what I am" which he deleted. What a douchebag.


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 21, 2011)

i seen that thread. he has some old seeds. guessing on the name. months will show the results... be patient, what if he isnt lieing and does actually have an old school strain. maybe travel mugs are the holy grail of seed storage containers. fuck... im gonna get rid of my mini fridge and film containers and just get a travel mug for each strain. have a cupboard full


----------



## jethead (Mar 22, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> i seen that thread. he has some old seeds. guessing on the name. months will show the results... be patient, what if he isnt lieing and does actually have an old school strain. maybe travel mugs are the holy grail of seed storage containers. fuck... im gonna get rid of my mini fridge and film containers and just get a travel mug for each strain. have a cupboard full


Hey man, I hate being harsh but what if he starts selling pollen or clones of ths so called Col. Gold to someone who doesn't know any better. that's what I got out of it when he asked if it " would be in demand. This whole thing is my fualt for suggesting what his seed is in his other thread.(lol)


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 22, 2011)

jethead said:


> Dude, You started another thread asking if anybody knew the lineage of your little "sprout". Your full of shit and don't know what the F**k your talking about.


no i started the Sprout thread to maintain a Grow Journal on it. I asked SPECIFICALLY for some old schooler that may be able to verify it is what i claim it is.

I KNOW what it is, but me saying its an late 70s strain of what was some kick your ass dank Lumbos, is only as good as the verification it can get. im not Jack Herer, and no one but my friends know me here. So my word is only as good as my word. when it comes to good smoke/Meds, i dont fugg around.

I KNOW its a Columbian Gold Seed, I picked the few their were out of the Kilo my self. have you ever seen a 2.2 Kilo of Gold Stamped Columbian Gold? how did you old timers get your c-gold back in the day if you were one of the first couple guys to see it fresh in?
if you dont know what im talking about, sit down on the porch with the rest of the puppies, while us Grown Dogs talk. 

If I am going to quantify the origins of the plant, so it can be used as it should be, as a rare 30 yr old strain, that seemingly is very rare, if nearly extinct, I need some old school guys that know what they are talking about to verify it is what i say it is. im not just posting this thread becuz i want to be cool, im 25 yrs past that stage of my life.

This thread is for me to help Seek and Find a few people that have intimate knowledge of this plant and its origins. IF i have nothing available but 20 yrs crossed over strains, breed with who knows what to continue the ever thinning lineage of Lumbo Golds, then i have nothing pure and alive to compare it to. 
Bottom lin, let it grow, find 4 or 5 or so folks intimatly knowledable on REAL CG, then chances are it can be verified, documented, and the Strain, in probably as pure as a sence as it can get, can live again, in a little more controlled enviroment, to work to KEEP the strain pure.

So unless YOU can verify its NOT what claim, why dont you sit back, fog a fatty or 3, and learn something. Just becuz i have 2 different threads one this seed/plant, does nothing to lay credit, or disclaim my threads. One is for a ducumented grow, so i can hopefully get something MORE Than just my word (which is 100% honest as a mans word is his only true depth of value), to say "Yes, it IS a Lumbo Gold plant if I ever saw one", and this one is for keeping this thing alive. its 30 yrs old. i want it to live no matter what it is. but even more so, becuz i DO Know what it is. and trust me. If i get one of the last 2 Hawaian Blue seeds to sprout, you ll se a 25 plus yr old seed Sprouts thread on that one too.

if you cant help to that extent, kinds STFU.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 22, 2011)

i never deleted the Sprout thread at all DIPSHIT. 

if i deleted it, why is it right here?
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/417786-hello-my-name-sprout-help.html

as far as ANY editing i have done, its to correct my fat finger (actually stoned finger ) mistakes in typing. or to further Clarify what informaiton i am seeking.

no controdictions, just 2 different threads for two different purposes. one to keep it alive, one to document its life.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 22, 2011)

Firstly, Part of the Reason of the Sprout Thread, was to help get the verificaton it is what i say it is. its going to take more than my word for it. If i were Jack H, or Neville, or this Shanti i hear of, and i said this, it would be assumed GOLD Info (pardon the pun). but im unknown, and im an oldy on forums, so really RELATE with this type of claim (to which my response would be similar to yours honestly). But it is what it is. and DONT FLATTER Yourself in thinking it was YOUR POST that INSPIRED me to do whatever you think it did.

Fuck If all it takes is for a guy to sign up on a forum say hes got a Pure Peruvian Cocaine Pot plants, and can sell it for 300.00 a gram, then youd have it already.

am i interested possibly selling a few girls or a few drams of pollen? Fuck yea, who the hell wouldnt be? but before that happens, a more MAJOR milestones need to be finished, tested and completed first.

Point is< NOTHING wil be coming off this plant for a while. The thing has to grow, and survive first. 2ndly, i have to find out what sex it is. then move forward from there, if it lives that long> yes it is a 30 yr old seed, and Yes it was in the statefarm insul mug. check it those were given away by state farm agents in the late 70s early 80s. if you read my threads, you ll see they were stuck in a closet probably for the majority of 30 yrs. I was barely 15 or 16, when i got these seeds, and they were packed up since around HS. which is 82/84. and i know its a CG stash, cuz i only had 2 stashes of seeds. this one with the CG and HB seeds, and one more in a small hand carved wooden box, that has some Orig Pinny Paralyzer seeds, and a couple Early Pearl seeds in it from the mid 80s. not found this stash yet, but hope i can, both the Pinny and EP were steller pain meds. 

dont mean to be a dick, but you are jumping to ASSUMPTIONS off of half understood and skewed interpritations a willingness to have a pretty closed mind.

now, the reason nothing will be going away, is, If its a Girl, i can keep it vegged, cut a couple clones to grow to term. this way i can note the veg time and bud time. this can help me verify not only the flowering length< a true CG is a minimum 12 to 14week flower, Most were in the 18week area, and as noted above, certain strains were longer, like the Original Accupulco Gold. i think this was a 20 plus week plant. SO by taking a few cuts and growing them out, I should be able to, verify health and viability of the plant (being 30 yrs old, i have NO Idea of the genetic effecsts of such an old seed. I didnt even expect it would of sprouted, solely becuz the other 12 didnt, and this was REALLY the LAST CG seed i had. so it was do or die. 
2nd, i ll be able to see the flowers, before, during, and after the grow. i ll be able to see the dried product, and make MAMMORY comparrisons. and Lastly between now and that time, i ll be able to find 3 to 5 people around the area (WWW area) that have a CLUE, and can honestly verify the strain. Idealy a botenist can preform a series of tests on it, including all the TCH and other tests need to find out how it compares to the original. but any True Old Salt that was around and KNEW CG well, will be able to tell by looking at the plant as it grows. 

Now if its a male, i can keep it in veg, take a cut, and send it out for analsyes of the pollen. send it off to a lab (if i can do this with a female cool ) and hope they can genetically identify the pollen that way.

Fact is, should i get Verification it is indeed what i say it is. then i can take the steps needed to keep the strain PURE. that would be includeing VERY SELECTED offerings to Breaders who have the ability, the means and, like myself, the motive to keep this elegant nastalgic put your dick in the dirt smoke alive, pure and propigation.

As mentioned above maybe ONE Seed wont re supply the CG strain to the world, but imagine if im not the only one that has old seeds stashed away, and try to finially grow them some 30 or 35 yrs later? If its Possilbe, would you be EAGER to see the Old Strain live again in its Purity?

i know i sure as hell do.
again, dont mean to be a dick, but this wont be going NOWHERE, until its growing healty, and i can atleast take a cut to maturity and see if its even worth further work. but as long as the plant is viable, and has lost nothing over the lase 3 decades, its gonna make alot of old guys like myself HAP HAP HAPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


and if in the end, no one can or is willing to, or able to verify my claim, then i ll decide how to move forward from that point.

id of been able to get a couple girls to grow, tested, smoked and overall evaluated and no harm no foul.
But WHEN it is Verified to be a True 70s/early 80s CG plant, and the smoke is EXCELLENT< i wont be a Schmuck, i ll gladly send you a few photos of me smoking a fatty the size of my arm. lol


i hope it lives, i hope its not lost anything over the last 30 yrs. and yes, i hope i can find a few guys that can vouch for the plants strain. As i said, its about the purity of the strain. but anything that does leave the plant in a growable status, will be highly scrutinized, as anyone getting a cut/pollen, will have to have a sincere desire to maintian the purity/strain, unless that is just not an option, and it becomes a Use it or Lose it situation.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 22, 2011)

there are seed companies that claim they have old skewl columbian gold seeds r thry not old skewl or just lyin to us. i have some thai stick seedlings going now i got at a dispensery it wasnt tied to a stick he cut it off a 2 1/2 ft bud. it looked like what i saw back in the 70s 80s but cant remember the taste


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 22, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> there are seed companies that claim they have old skewl columbian gold seeds r thry not old skewl or just lyin to us. i have some thai stick seedlings going now i got at a dispensery it wasnt tied to a stick he cut it off a 2 1/2 ft bud. it looked like what i saw back in the 70s 80s but cant remember the taste




edit i bought the bud not the seeds they came along for the ride


----------



## Medical Grade (Mar 22, 2011)

it could be outdoor columbian gold accidently pollinated by another strain. hopefully it's a self pollinated seed, that is feminized


----------



## B.U.D.S.I.C.L.E.S (Mar 22, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> I KNOW its a Columbian Gold Seed, I picked the few their were out of the Kilo my self.


So on this thread you know it's CG.....and can tell the difference between the HB seeds.



Timmahh said:


> so I am either
> 
> 1. a late 70s early 80s Columbian Gold taken from a Stamped 2.2 kilo brick Or
> 
> ...


And on your other thread you say it could be either?

I don't need to be an old timer to notice your straight up lying. Sorry to be blunt, but explain this?


----------



## themda (Mar 22, 2011)

pullin a seat up on this one


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 22, 2011)

I've only grown the Gold outside back in the 70's. I remember them all being the darkest green leaves I have ever seen. They had the shape of evergreen trees and were 8 feet tall before they started to flower. We tried to keep them alive for as long as we could but eventually the NY winter took their lives by December. 

They were planted in April and were 6 feet tall by August. They started growing very small flowers by September and still didn't have much when we pulled them in December. The next year we tried again and planted them earlier. They were stolen with no flowers on them at all. Idiots.

I can't wait to see this one at about 6 weeks. But either way it will be the buds that really give itself away. Good luck


----------



## growone (Mar 22, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> I've only grown the Gold outside back in the 70's. I remember them all being the darkest green leaves I have ever seen. They had the shape of evergreen trees and were 8 feet tall before they started to flower. We tried to keep them alive for as long as we could but eventually the NY winter took their lives by December.
> 
> They were planted in April and were 6 feet tall by August. They started growing very small flowers by September and still didn't have much when we pulled them in December. The next year we tried again and planted them earlier. They were stolen with no flowers on them at all. Idiots.
> 
> I can't wait to see this one at about 6 weeks. But either way it will be the buds that really give itself away. Good luck


deja vu, i'm from NY and i grew from some good columbian bag seed a plant just like you describe during the 70's
i don't think it was gold(very good though), but it was chrismas tree shaped in september, nice dark green, but not real dark
barely started flowering
anyhow i cut it at 6 feet in september, i didn't really know what i was doing then
it was a couple of oz's of homegrown, wasn't bad by the standards of the time


----------



## georgiagrower (Mar 22, 2011)

I want to see this at harvest time


----------



## jethead (Mar 23, 2011)

B.U.D.S.I.C.L.E.S said:


> So on this thread you know it's CG.....and can tell the difference between the HB seeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you BUDS. And for you Southpark, errrrrrrrrr, Timmah, I was smoking and growing when you were still shitting in your diapers. Picked seeds out of a kilo my ass. Did you get the HB out of a kilo too. Your just a soda pop boy with no strings attached. This thread is f**ked up. I'm to sick for this shit. OUT


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 23, 2011)

jethead said:


> Thank you BUDS. And for you Southpark, errrrrrrrrr, Timmah, I was smoking and growing when you were still shitting in your diapers. Picked seeds out of a kilo my ass. Did you get the HB out of a kilo too. Your just a soda pop boy with no strings attached. This thread is f**ked up. I'm to sick for this shit. OUT


jealous? Why bother posting then?

I mean if you're such an "old" guy why not shrug his statements off as garbage and go on your way? I completely shrugged them off when I first saw the thread a week ago. The thing I'm REALLY interested in is what he does with it. And what some poor schmuck will do to get his hands on it if he thinks its real.

That's when I break out the popcorn. Ya dig?


----------



## jethead (Mar 23, 2011)

No, I'm not jealous. It's the uncertainty with the 2 threads. Ya, I dig. I'm tired of arguing. I wish you good luck with your grow Timmahh. No hard feelings as far as i'm concerned.Peace, Jethead.


----------



## georgiagrower (Mar 23, 2011)

I suppose we will see the outcome of this grow. If it is indeed what he says it is, then what? Will all that doubt this grow then apologize? Or will you just merely fade off into the dark as a scolded dog does? Only time will tell. If he does not continuously update with pics and show himself to be honorable with his claims then that will prove his claims to be false.


----------



## georgiagrower (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes. True CG is indeed a rare strain. And yes it is unlikely that a seed of ANY plant would last 30 years in a cup and still be of some use. But it is NOT impossible. Remember, marijuana is an extremely hardy plant and can wistand almost anything with the exception of someone trying to kill it.


----------



## georgiagrower (Mar 23, 2011)

On a side note. One should actually hope that this is indeed what he claims it is. Because if it is, then there might be pure CG on the market able to be enjoyed once again as a pure strain.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 24, 2011)

so to the ? i asked some pages ago. is the old skewl seeds u can get are they old skewl or not a pure strain?


----------



## Medical Grade (Mar 24, 2011)

do the OP ever decide what sex he was going to make it? -im still interested to see how this is done.


----------



## intensive (Mar 24, 2011)

i wonder if the obvious rough handling of the seedling while transplanting killed it


its never good to pull the seedling out while the roots are that fragile, better to take the whole dirt ball (as small as it might be) and plant it into a pot of your next soil.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 24, 2011)

B.U.D.S.I.C.L.E.S said:


> So on this thread you know it's CG.....and can tell the difference between the HB seeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Guess my attemp at Sarcasim (being i wasnt sure what seed was which) wasnt very well constructed to be read as Sarcasim. bascially i am saying, you really cant mix the seeds up, unless you are totally unaware of which is which. the 2 seeds look majorly different.

i have no need to lie as i really dont give 3 shits what some keyboard worrior thinks. The only peoples opinions that matter in this case (of this perticular 30 yr old bean thread) is to find old salts that have experience keeping old seeds/plant alive. 

if you cant help in that matter, kindly keep your fingers rolling a joint, and not trying to derail the purpose and intent of this thread. which is keeping this plant alive. 



> Thank you BUDS. And for you Southpark, errrrrrrrrr, Timmah, I was smoking and growing when you were still shitting in your diapers. Picked seeds out of a kilo my ass. Did you get the HB out of a kilo too. Your just a soda pop boy with no strings attached. This thread is f**ked up. I'm to sick for this shit. OUT


Good DAY. I SAY GOOD DAY Sir.


----------



## B.U.D.S.I.C.L.E.S (Mar 24, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> I Guess my attemp at Sarcasim (being i wasnt sure what seed was which) wasnt very well constructed to be read as Sarcasim.


It isn't sarcasm, this is proof you have no idea what strain you are growing. You CLEARLY state your not sure which strain this is in your other thread. You are leading everyone on this forum to believe this is Colombian Gold, when you are not truly sure it is. 



Timmahh said:


> i have no need to lie as i really dont give 3 shits what some keyboard worrior thinks. The only peoples opinions that matter in this case (of this perticular 30 yr old bean thread) is to find old salts that have experience keeping old seeds/plant alive.


No "old salt" is going to appreciate the fact that you are making up some bullshit story. You fucked this whole thing up by starting a thread a day before this one asking which strain this could be. The proof is in your own writing. Your last thread was misleading in the way it was written, but if your entire thread was based on "sarcasm", what makes this thread believable.

*I want RUI members to be more aware of what kind of bullshit is roaming these forums*. DO NOT believe everything you read on here people! I want everyone to READ your last thread to see for themselves that this entire "30 yr old colombian gold" thread is based on UNKNOWN genetics. Even if this IS colombian gold, you have no right to call it that without knowing before hand. 

Here's the link proving you do NOT know the genetics of this seed, I also see you trying to cover your tracks in that thread too:

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/417786-hello-my-name-sprout-help.html


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 24, 2011)

Quick update today. After getting home from 4 days away, i was unsure how the seedling was doing, and a bit nervous about how it did alone for 4 days. Needless to day, after opening up the door to the room, and checking in on the kids, Hes assured he he WANTS to LIVE>

so if in 2 weeks all is still going well, this thread will no longer be needed. If i can keep it alive to a young strout like my other 2 girls, then this thread will have served its purpose, if nothing more to re assure me it will do well and live a strong life.

If this is any indication of that future, id say its all Green (Or Gold Rather) from here on out.


----------



## B.U.D.S.I.C.L.E.S (Mar 24, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> so I am either
> 
> 1. a late 70s early 80s Columbian Gold taken from a Stamped 2.2 kilo brick Or
> 
> ...



If you can tell the seeds apart so easily, WHY would you say this in your other thread? This is not sarcasm...period.


----------



## jethead (Mar 24, 2011)

jethead said:


> No, I'm not jealous. It's the uncertainty with the 2 threads. Ya, I dig. I'm tired of arguing. I wish you good luck with your grow Timmahh. No hard feelings as far as i'm concerned.Peace, Jethead.


P.S. Looks like an indica to me.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 24, 2011)

ty Jethead. 

obviously, it wasnt my intention to cause confusion. im pretty darn sure this is a CG bean that sprouted. But, I cant say with 100% certainty, which i havent done. but yes, i will defend my original statement, that im 99.9% sure it is. But its a bean stashed away 30ish yrs ago, that was stashed with only a few (3 to be exact) HB seeds. and while id Love to be 100% sure its what i fully believe it is, i WONT make that claim unless i can verify it 100%. 

so what can i absolutly without a doubt verify now.
1. i put the seed up 30ish yrs ago. i say 30ish, becuz idont recall for sure when i packed it away, could of been between 79 and 82/83 maybe. 
2. I can verify i put approximatly a dozen CG seeds in this cup, and a few HB beans. 
3. i can verify, 12/13 CG seeds did nothing.
4. i can verify 1 of 3 hb seeds did nothing.
5. i can verify i have 2 hb seeds left. and one Sprout i fully believe is from the CG beans.
6. i can verify i personally picked these beans up after breaking up a kilo of Stamped CG in 78/79 (yes i was only 14 when said kilo was split).
7. I can verify CG seeds were dark brown with near black striations on them, and Hawaian Blue seeds where light green in color. the CG seeds were about 2mm in diameter, and the BH seeds are about 1.5mm in diameter.

look at it this way, what intention would i have in lying about it, if i have no intention of even thinking of selling, giveing, gifting anything from this plant, UNLESS i can 100% verify its what i Claim? this is a forum afterall, isnt the whole INTENTION of a forum to share, question, research and enjoy conversation of things of perticular interest of an individual? This bean is 30is yrs old. the fact it Sprouted at all is kind of remarkable. and even that claim has to be taken with a grain of salt, cuz no one here but 2 or 3 people, even know me personally. and I ll tell you right now, the 2 or 3 other RIU members that do know me here, have even fewer posts that I, and are also new to RIU as we are New to the now LEGAL use of MMJ in Michigan. 

i welcome all discussion. and i can greatly appreciate the "OH BULL SHIT" meter going off. 

but im a straight shooter. i honestly believe in the shareing of good and accurate information for the good of all.

and if this is really an original Columbian Gold plant, and it can be proven, and can bring back some of that old knock your dick in the dirt dank of yesteryear, isnt it worth a thread of 3 of its own?

i just want to see the plant grow. if i can prove it is infact CG, excellent. cuz if i can, the COMMUNITY as a whole will get to experience at some point, what us old smokers are talking about when we say, Not much was better then or now, than a good quality Columbian Gold. unless its the old skook AC, or Maui Wawi, or Hawian strains from the same time persiod.

Ive smoked alot of good Medicine over my lifetime. and to date, ive only found one or two more recent strains comparable to the real old skook dank.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 24, 2011)

> If you can tell the seeds apart so easily, WHY would you say this in your other thread? This is not sarcasm...period.


ok, i see your connection your making now. when i started the thread, i wasnt 100% sure Which of the 2 beans came up.

ie, i planted them both at the same time, and when this one sprouted i couldnt tell which bean it was, because i didnt remember which bean i planted where in the peat. after it was up and i got it transplanted, i picked thru the peat, and found the 2 early lumbo seeds as they were still in the actual peat pots, and then found the other seed that was planted with Sprout, which was the one HB seed i tried to get to sprout. 

So when i first posted, i couldnt say for sure which bean actaully came up. being unsure if you can tell the type of plant by looking at such a youngin, i was wondering if it was possible to say by the look if it was a CG seedling or a HB seedling. 

but as i said, after i transplanted last sunday, i found the light/lime green seed on peat fluff in the tray. after finding this seed, i knew which seed sprouted. 

didnt pay it much attention really, speaking of the way my quote you posted read. i knew it was one or the other, but until i found the bean that didnt make it, i wasnt sure which one did make it.


----------



## sso (Mar 24, 2011)

you are a bit defensive and you sorta also seem to hope this will be a moneymaker for you.

and, judging by that last pic , it looks like an indica and a not very impressive one.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 24, 2011)

not defensive, but backing my statements. and look at a fact of it. if it IS a 30yr old CG strain, would it not have some worth, regardless of owner? sure, if it turns out to be a rare plant, the potential to make money is there. money makes the world go around. 
now if you would like to point out where i outright made the statement, i want to make money, or its ready to be purchased, you may have a point, but fact is you dont, because unless i can get 100% proof, the point is Mute.

ok, what about it looks like its an idica?
what about it would say its a sativa? 
im making no bones about it, im new to growing Medicine. which is why im ASKING for help. at this point it doesnt matter what it is. what matters is proving or disproving what i claim it to be. 
im pretty sure this IS a CG sprout from a bean i got back it the day. but fact is as i noted in my first post (on one of the 2 threads, i believe the Sprout thread) i didnt use any labling system. so i have not way to absolutly Verify its what i believe it is. thus the reason for the threads. 


Im confident is what i claim, but want to be able to verify it. i maybe wrong, and im not discounting that possibility. its to early to really say for sure imo. but again, im not sure if i could ever prove its what i claim. Just looking for direction to figure out if its possible, and the steps to do so.


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 24, 2011)

NOT an indica. Hybrid at best leaning towards sativa. Wait till those leaves get big. Thin and pointy they will be..................says Yoda


----------



## sso (Mar 24, 2011)

oh we´ll just wait and see, i cant claim enough experience to fully state that it is an indica, just making some observations


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 24, 2011)

ok fair enough, and thanks. im just an excited papa, to what i know is going to be some killer smoke. If i can determine 100% what it is without a doubt, id be happy, regardless of what it turns out to be. cuz i know WHY i stuck the seeds away. it was DANK with a capital kick your ass attached. heh.

ive noticed the center leaves are very wide right now and still rather short in length from the stem if thats of any help.
id say, they are 1 inch long, and 1/2 inch wide. short and wide basically. i have 2 girls of Durban going, and they are a long thin leaf, even on the new growth. so id say it would appear to be the opposite of the Durbans as it has none of those leaf charecteristics yet. not sure if at this time, that means anything, but i though shorter fater leafs were of the Sativa variety, while a longer finger like leaf is of the indican variety?yes?


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 24, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> NOT an indica. Hybrid at best leaning towards sativa. Wait till those leaves get big. Thin and pointy they will be..................says Yoda


Yoda, heh, if im reading you correctly, you are saying a Sativa strain has long fingery like leafs, and Indica has the shorter wider leafs?
i dont recall which is which, its been such a long time since i was, info seeking, on meds. in the last 20 yrs, most of my med info seeking pertained to where could i get the good stuff, without having to cut off a leg to do it.


----------



## keepitcoastal (Mar 24, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> NOT an indica. Hybrid at best leaning towards sativa. Wait till those leaves get big. Thin and pointy they will be..................says Yoda


 agreed i have a bunch of indicas and hybrid seedlings in veg and that looks way more like my blueberry sativa dominant hybrid than my white russian indica dominant seeds

seedlings almost allways look similar and are hard to distinguish till they mature more anyway

i think i even remember seeing a thread of people trying to tell sombody his seedlings wernet weed they were tomatoes..... my point is people dont know wtf there talking about all the time so just keep growing it and say fuck off to these haters


----------



## growone (Mar 24, 2011)

it's many years ago, but i did some columbian outdoor grows, so i saw some of the phenos
they didn't have super skinny leaves(best of memory), don't recall exactly what they were like, but not real skinny
but that's just a few different bags of bag seeds, who knows how many different varieties there were at one time


----------



## jethead (Mar 24, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> ty Jethead.
> 
> obviously, it wasnt my intention to cause confusion. im pretty darn sure this is a CG bean that sprouted. But, I cant say with 100% certainty, which i havent done. but yes, i will defend my original statement, that im 99.9% sure it is. But its a bean stashed away 30ish yrs ago, that was stashed with only a few (3 to be exact) HB seeds. and while id Love to be 100% sure its what i fully believe it is, i WONT make that claim unless i can verify it 100%.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. As I stated in a few posts back, Good Lck . I hope you find what you are looking for. And for the way it looks, comparing it with the 2 plants I'm growing, Blueberry Gum and a Haze, it looks more like the Blueberry Gum. A wider leaf is Indica or Indica hybrid and the narrower leafs are sativa or sativa hybred and so on. I would say now looking at it,IMO,a indy hyred. I do remember seeing the tiger striped seeds but I still see them around every once in awhile. Peace, jethead


----------



## jethead (Mar 24, 2011)

growone said:


> it's many years ago, but i did some columbian outdoor grows, so i saw some of the phenos
> they didn't have super skinny leaves(best of memory), don't recall exactly what they were like, but not real skinny
> but that's just a few different bags of bag seeds, who knows how many different varieties there were at one time


This is true,i remember that. Thinking about it, you'll have to wait a couple of weeks before anybody can tell maybe longer. I have to say, your plant looks good after the transplant.


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 24, 2011)

The first "true" leaves almost always look the same no matter the type. Once you get your first 3 fingered leaf you should be able to tell right away. Those don't look fat to me at all.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 25, 2011)

right on. ive seen many a weed, but growing them seems to change the perception. lmao. 

with that said. i just got home last night from work, did a trans of the 2 girls i have going, cleaned the room, and put them back in, and went to day for 12 hrs for work, just got home a few hrs ago. havnt got a pic today, but going to do that so pic coming in a minute or 10.

thanx for the info and good decisive chat. i like (as if you couldnt tell lol) good intelligent debate. yea i can get a bit spirited too. we all can. lol but my only concerns is trying to prove what it is, if possible, regardles of what it is. at the very least, its a 30 yr old plant of what was some kick your ass smoke, which i recall being those CG seeds i picked. all i can do is hope they are, and i can validate it. cuz thats when shit gets interesting, in the lost/hard to find strain sence of it.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 25, 2011)

9:45 tonight. 10days after grounding, 9 1/2 after sprouting.





















Does it look a lil fuzzy? not the pic but the leaf?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope it's a female and spray a branch with colloidal silver to save some pollen (might as well make some fem seeds of it while you're at it).


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 25, 2011)

dude it looks good.....i so hope this is the real deal...yur gonna have to go in hiding with all the asking for a cut LOL


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 25, 2011)

not going to be any femmed seeds unless it is the only option.

just eager to see if its male or female, and whats its classification, Sativa, or Indy (now that the 2nd and 3rd pair of leaves (extremely small) are showing, it may be easier to determing which it is soon.

i ll be pulling it from its styro cup either this weekend or next for a 5 or 6 inch pot.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 27, 2011)

Glad to see she made it while you were gone. I must admit, I did twinge when I saw her out of the soil during your transplant. Good to hear you got that confusion settled with previous journal. Just thought I would ad my opinion of the genetics, I'ts my understanding that over the years with cross breeding we have increased the strength of marijuana. Assuming this really is Colombian gold, It wouldn't surprise me if once this is done it isn't as potent as the hybrids we have now. Something I read, Colombian gold was gold in color because they dried it in the sun. Anyways, I was around back then and smoked my share of it. Used to get lids for $60 If you wanna send me a sample of the finished product I would be happy to give you my opinion.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 27, 2011)

this plant, until i can get a verification of what it is, will grow as it is now. i ll keep it under veg. once its a bit larger, i ll be able to take a few cuts to send off to a lab to have genetics tests done if possible. i ll also take some cuts to put into bloom, and finish off to see the end results. 


once i Know conclusively what I have, then i ll decide what to do with it. its going to be a tedious process, and unless im pretty certain its what i claim, im guessing a pretty large expence and possible legal issues (sending samples for testing ect...) to infact verify my claim. 
I would say, fairly risky even, just to prove a lineage.

if i were on the outside looking in, on this type of situation, thats what i would be thinking.
but with that said, Worth the Risk if it is. 

have some running to do. when i get back, i ll grab a few pics for todays journal post.
its looking great. and i may move it to a 5 in pot, which should be a simple out of the styro into the dirt. no shock type thing really.
but i may let it go till next week also. not sure. 

once i put up a pic, let me know what you think. leave it in the styro for another week, or move it to a 5 in pot?


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 27, 2011)

i dont know much about labs and that but how would they compare it with anything to prove its lineage. i dont watch csi but wouldnt there need to be a comparison


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 27, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> if i had a choice id want a female..if you wanted to breed with it youd wanna see if its hermie prone i guess.



There is a way to find out and it goes beyond just growing out a female. 

If you are serious about creating quality feminized seeds, not just any female plant should be used. Ideally, you want to start with a true female mother, who has been proven not to express the hermaphrodite trait under stressful conditions. This is a fairly time-intensive task, however the process itself is fairly simple.

To find a suitable mother, the candidate mother plants need to go through a boot camp to identify the ones who will not turn hermie under stress. While this step can technically be skipped, if the time and effort is taken to do this you can ensure that the seeds produced from your efforts are the very best females without the risk of losing a crop to a raping hermie.

Basically, the candidate plants are put under a controlled stress regime to identify plants with the hermaphrodite trait. This can be done with female candidates that have completed the vegative cycle and are ready to be flowered by using the following light schedule:

1) The lights are turned on 12/12 for 10 days 
2) Lights are turned on 24 hours 
3) 12/12 again for 5 days 
4) Lights are turned on 24 hours 
5) 12/12 again for a few weeks 

At the end of this light cycle, plants need to be closely inspected to look for the presence of plants with both male and female flowers. These are then discarded. Any remaining females can be considered to not have the hermie trait, and are suitable for the next step.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 27, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> ive been reading you can influance the sex of the plant with Heat and Nutes. im just starting to research it, which is why im here asking the old timers and well versed growers how to sway it, and which way it should be swayed.



I am sure this info is coming far too late but it has been claimed that environmental factors start influencing sex the moment the seedling has three pairs of true leaves (not counting cotyledon). Environmental factors that influence sex determination of cannabis include but are not limited to:

Increasing the level of nitrogen makes more female plants. Lower the nitrogen level to create more male plants. Increase the level of potassium to increase male tendencies; lowering the potassium level encourages female plants. A higher nitrogen level and a lower potassium level for the first two weeks increases females.

Low temperatures increase the number of female plants. Warm temperatures make more male plants.

High humidity increases the number of female plants. Low humidity increases male plants.

Low growing-medium moisture increases males.

More blue light increases the number of female plants. More red light increases male tendencies.

Fewer hours of daylight (e.g. 14 hours) increases the number of females. Longer days (e.g. 18 hours) make
more male plants. Stress: any environmental stress tends to yield more male plants when growing from seed.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 27, 2011)

thanx for the info Bricktop! Dont think its all that late. the baby is only just over a week old from sprout.
heat in day (light on) is about ave at 82. 70 or so at night (light off). Humidity is around 25% to 28% steady. only stress is when a bit dry, or transplanting as far as i can tell. 


heres a couple pics from 5pm today.


















So the big ? currently. Do i leave it till next weekend as is, or put it into a 5inch pot tonight? i head off to work in the am for most of the week. maybe back as early as wed eve, but dont expect to be back till thru or friday even.

So what say you? Transnow, or later?


----------



## growone (Mar 27, 2011)

nice and interesting picture, i think i see some purpling branch stems
my columbian grow experience is old and small, but i don't recall any purple on them
i think that is much more common in some of the more modern indica crosses?
but i'd say for a single plant, who knows what's possible


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> thanx for the info Bricktop! Dont think its all that late. the baby is only just over a week old from sprout.
> heat in day (light on) is about ave at 82. 70 or so at night (light off). Humidity is around 25% to 28% steady. only stress is when a bit dry, or transplanting as far as i can tell.
> 
> 
> ...


wait till the first set of rounded leaves die off then transplant her all the way up to right under the set of single serrated leaves.....

all that area that was stem will turn into root


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 27, 2011)

that sounds like some solid info. i was going to go to the 1st pair of leaves when i do it. but that makes sence. you can see a healthy looking stem area above the 1st pair at the 1st set of leaves. so i was going to go that deep minimum with it. 

Thanx, gives me a point in time when to transplant.


----------



## jethead (Mar 27, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> that sounds like some solid info. i was going to go to the 1st pair of leaves when i do it. but that makes sence. you can see a healthy looking stem area above the 1st pair at the 1st set of leaves. so i was going to go that deep minimum with it.
> 
> Thanx, gives me a point in time when to transplant.


Hey man, looking good. IMHO I would not follow that advice. Maybe with a tomato plant. If you keep your plant healthy enough , your 1st set of leaves won't fall off for awhile. I would transplant to your final container (you can do this in a week or so, or even right now if you want). This will keep the stress down on your plant. I would use some kind of root microbes or excellerator. Google " extreme gardener" look for MYKOS. these microbes attach to your roots . I started using this and it works great. Peace, jethead


----------



## Serapis (Mar 27, 2011)

I know several old time growers that would disagree with you on that sentiment, especially if this is actually a true Columbian Gold seed.



theexpress said:


> lol its not soo much that has a combo of super long flowering time with many cases in the end resulting in regret for the waste of time...


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 27, 2011)

i do that all the time when my plants stretch, works just fine.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 28, 2011)

ok Jet, thanx for the info/tips. 

i can get some cloneX if i need from a buddy.

i didnt think i wanted to wait that long, but wasnt sure, as this is the first MMJ Grow ive honestly tried to accomplish. heh

so i ll do the transplant this weekend as I originally planned to do, and move it to a 5 or 6 inch pot.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 29, 2011)

heres a couple pics

first few are from last night. next few are from this am.



















and from this am

















so far so good. plant seems very healthy.


----------



## jethead (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking good. Looks like you got your grow dialed in. Keep it up.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *theexpress*
> lol....... i forsee a stringy 16-20 week flowering sativa in your future then....





Dizzle Frost said:


> thats the reason most of these straisn are gone now



I wouldn't really agree with that, at least not totally. Sure most growers do want shorter flowering periods than many of the old school strains had but I think there is more to it than that. 

For one, some were DAMN GOOD and many breeders have major egos and they wouldn't want to release seeds from pure old school strains that would show up their handy work. They have to be see as being better breeders that Mother Nature or people would not see them as being the Gods of Ganja like many of them thrive on being seen as being. 

Another thing is that when indicas and sativa/indica crosses became more of a rage many of the herb farmers heard of heavy producing indicas with shorter flowering periods and figured they would make some crosses and increase their yields and shorten their flowering time and not being at all knowledgeable or skilled while attempting to make something they could make more money on many of them killed the goose that laid the golden egg ... and it just got really hard to find the Real McCoy after a while.

It was the same with many pre-over-dried brickweed Mexican era strains. Many were really pretty good but they were destroyed when farmers tried to play breeder and made crosses that resulted in something that was pretty good ending up garbage and the real deal being impossible or almost impossible to find anymore. While most were not as potent as something like Colombian Gold or Panama Red what they had going for them was a totally different high. Many we just called giggle-weed. They got you good and high but they also made EVERYTHING hilarious. If you got high before going to your grandmother's wake and or funeral it was a major fight to not break out laughing over something. Strains like Colombian Gold made you more introspective. You could spend hours contemplating why butterflies were called butterflies. They did not make butter, they did not eat butter and they were not flies ... so why did someone decide to call them that .. and then you would try to think up a better name for them .. and God help everyone involved if the topic of does God exist came up or if there is alien life in outer space. 

While those strains were more potent they made you think too much. At times it was better to be a bit less high and everything seem funnier than a Three Stooges episode or a Marx Brothers movie. 

Another thing with some breeders was greed, combined with the wannabe rock star fame thing. In the past when many breeders breeding stables had numerous pure old school strains in them often times one would have a male of a certain strain and another would have a female. They wouldn't sell or trade cuttings or plants with each other and they wouldn't work together because who would get to claim the lions share of the fame, and profits, if they did decide to release them in their pure form? So each held onto their male or their female and only used them in crosses.

The large commercial supplies died out, what breeders had both a male and a female would not release them because their egos were more important than dollars and the few that would like to have released them only had a male or a female and could not or just would not work anything out with another breeder who had what they did not have. 

When things reached a point where most people wanted 8 to 10 week flowering mostly or all indica strains it was seen as there not being a market for them so there was even less reason to release them or work with someone else to find a way to release them. 

I used to have cigar boxes filled with seeds from Colombian Gold, Acapulco Gold, Malawi Gold, Durban Poison, Panama Red, Highland Oaxacan Gold and a few unspecified Jamaican, Thai and Laotian strains ... and if I remember right some Cambodian and Burmese too, though not nearly as many of them. What I would give to have them all now. Even after all these years if only one out of every 500 or 1000 seeds popped I would have more than enough to be set to start them all back up again. But then if my aunt had balls she'd be my uncle.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 30, 2011)

I thought C. Gold was a Sativa, that sure don't look like one.


----------



## growone (Mar 30, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> I thought C. Gold was a Sativa, that sure don't look like one.


i fear i must agree with you, this looks very much like some hybrid of current times
i'm willing to suspend disbelief as the plant grows out, but i did do outdoor columbian grows years ago, this doesn't seem to remind me of them


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 30, 2011)

ya i wish i had labled them when i put them up, but it was the late 70s, and i didnt think at the time, id be trying to grow them out 30 yrs later. lol. but, im still confident in my original claim, which is its a CG, but their is a chance, because i didnt lable the beans back then, it could be something else. which is why im keeping the current pics coming. sometimes, its the smallest things that someone may see, that others overlook, that can key into the specifics. and the specifics are my interest. as its those specifics that will help verify what it is, what i think it is, and what others percieve it to be. lol 

one thing is forsure. its old, its looking healthy, and if the 30 yrs didnt deteriorate any of the genetics, and i have a healthy grown plant, then it will be an old, dank strain of something from back in the day. 

So please, for the sole intent of identifying exactly what it is, gender and strain, keep up the discussions. 
Timmahh


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 30, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> I thought C. Gold was a Sativa, that sure don't look like one.



It was normally called or considered to be 100% sativa, which I always believed it to be and if the appearance of what I used to grow goes for anything it sure had the looks of a pure sativa. But now some believe it to have been a 25/75 indica/sativa landrace from Colombia, giving as a result a mixture of pure lines come from Santa Marta zone.

I still believe the real deal was a pure sativa, but I could be wrong. A few times I looked at the pictures of the plants and was half tempted to say that they really don't look all that much like what I grew from Colombian Gold bagseed decades ago, but then I thought possibly it could in part look different because of the closeup pictures and the angles of the pictures ... but it does look more like a cross to me than a pure sativa. But that could be because possibly the newer belief that Colombian Gold was actually a 25/75 indica/sativa mix are true and he has a somewhat more indica prone phenotype.

But I wouldn't bet the farm on it being real true pure Colombian Gold.


----------



## growone (Mar 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> It was normally called or considered to be 100% sativa, which I always believed it to be and if the appearance of what I used to grow goes for anything it sure had the looks of a pure sativa. But now some believe it to have been a 25/75 indica/sativa landrace from Colombia, giving as a result a mixture of pure lines come from Santa Marta zone.
> ....


very fine information, i've always wondered a bit about the genetic history about the Columbian strains(as opposed to the Mexican genetic history)
which makes me wonder how much indica may have been mixed in back then
a lot of that Columbian had much more body(than head) than our beloved Mexicans


----------



## Serapis (Mar 30, 2011)

I was just looking at those pics and thinking the same damn thing.... That looks like a predominant Indica to me, but hey, what do I know? ;p



frmrboi said:


> I thought C. Gold was a Sativa, that sure don't look like one.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 1, 2011)

here's an excerpt from Rober Clarks book Marijuana Botany

Colombian Cannabis originally could be divided into two basic strains: one from the low-altitude humid coastal areas along the Atlantic near Panama, and the other from the more arid mountain areas inland from Santa Marta. More recently, new areas of cultivation in the interior plateau of southern central Colombia and the highland valleys stretching southward from the Atlantic coast have become the primary areas of commercial export Cannabis cultivation. Until recent years high quality Cannabis was available through the black market from both coastal and highland Colombia. Cannabis was introduced to Colombia just over 100 years ago, and its cultivation is deeply rooted in tradition. Cultivation techniques often involve transplanting of selected seedlings and other individual attention. The production of "la mona amarilla" or gold buds is achieved by girdling or removing a strip of bark from the main stem of a nearly mature plant, thereby restricting the flow of water, nutrients, and plant products. Over several days the leaves dry up and fall off as the flowers slowly die and turn yellow. This produces the highly prized "Colombian gold" so prevalent in the early to middle 1970s (Partridge 1973). Trade names such as "punta roja" (red tips [pistils] ), "Cali Hills," "choco," "lowland," "Santa Marta gold," and "purple" give us some idea of the color of older varieties and the location of cultivation.
In response to an incredible demand by America for Cannabis, and the fairly effective control of Mexican Cannabis importation and cultivation through tightening border security and the use of Paraquat, Colombian farmers have geared up their operations. Most of the marijuana smoked in America is imported from Colombia. This also means that the largest number of seeds available for domes tic cultivation also originate in Colombia. Cannabis agri-business has squeezed out all but a few small areas where labor-intensive cultivation of high quality drug Cannabis such as "Ia mona amarilla" can continue. The fine marijuana of Colombia was often seedless, but commercial grades are nearly always well seeded. As a rule today, the more remote highland areas are the centers of commercial agriculture and few of the small farmers remain. It is thought that some highland farmers must still grow fine Cannabis, and occasional connoisseur crops surface. The older seeds from the legendary Colombian strains are now highly prized by breeders. In the heyday of "Colombian gold" this fine cerebral marijuana was grown high in the mountains. Humid lowland marijuana was characterized by stringy, brown, fibrous floral clusters of sedative narcotic high. Now highland marijuana has become the commercial product and is characterized by leafy brown floral clusters and sedative effect. Many of the unfavorable characteristics of imported Colombian Cannabis result from hurried commercial agricultural techniques combined with poor curing and storage. Colombian seeds still contain genes favoring vigorous growth and high THC production. Colombian strains also contain high levels of CBD and CBN, which could account for sedative highs and result from poor curing and storage techniques. Domestic Colombian strains usually lack CBD and CBN. The commercial Cannabis market has brought about the eradication of some local strains by hybridizing with commercial strains.
Colombian strains appear as relatively highly branched conical plants with a long upright central stem, horizontal limbs and relatively short internodes. The leaves are characterized by highly serrated slender leaflets (7-11) in a nearly complete to overlapping circular array of varying shades of medium green. Colombian strains usually flower late in temperate regions of the northern hemisphere and may fail to mature flowers in colder climates. These strains favor the long equatorial growing seasons and often seem insensitive to the rapidly decreasing daylength during autumn in temperate latitudes. Because of the horizontal branching pattern of Colombian strains and their long growth cycle, pistillate plants tend to produce many flowering clusters along the entire length of the stem back to the central stalk. The small flowers tend to produce small, round, dark, mottled, and brown seeds. Imported and domestic Colombian Cannabis often tend to be more sedative in psychoactivity than other strains. This may be caused by the synergistic effect of THC with higher levels of CBD or CBN. Poor curing techniques on the part of Colombian farmers, such as sun drying in huge piles resembling com post heaps, may form CBN as a degradation product of THC. Colombian strains tend to make excellent hybrids with more rapidly maturing strains such as those from Central and North America.


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 1, 2011)

excellent post PipeDream. Thank you. 


the explanation of the seed from the small flower in that post strongly resembles the seed i planted. dont think i took any pics of it but maybe. 

just got back from work a bit ago, so have to go check the grow in a bit.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 1, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> excellent post PipeDream. Thank you.
> 
> 
> the explanation of the seed from the small flower in that post strongly resembles the seed i planted. dont think i took any pics of it but maybe.
> ...


Thanks, I just copy/pasted it. 
One thing I have heard around the webs is that landrace sativa genetics, especially from places like mexico, tend to be all one color, usually small and dark with mottling sometimes. Striped beans are more likely to be hybrids. I know that the paragraph says that buton another forum they hhad a whole thread dedicated to sativas and had a lot of this information and seed pictures. The sativas I planted recently all matched this description. In fact, many looked so small I thought they were no good.


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Apr 4, 2011)

How's it coming along? im kinda interested, i'd love some pollen if if comes out male.


----------



## TDM (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats on saving seeds, couple of years backed I pitched all mine. In the mid-seventires a shipment of columbo made history, the soils, temps and conditions were perfect, plus the way the product was packaged and cured gave it a distinctive "hash bud" taste that is still legendary, and still trying to be duplicated without success. As I recall Oz were $100. which was outrageous at the time.
I would breed it for seed...many other people have tried to match the original columbo taste but have been unsuccessful. I have read varied conditions came into play during that season that produced that famous load. I burned a bunch.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I know several old time growers that would disagree with you on that sentiment, especially if this is actually a true Columbian Gold seed.


and i know hundreds if not more new school growers who would agree with me....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*




dude the best haze..... isnt shit to the best kush!!!!!!!! thats just how it is.... you may feel different cuzz your old and shit and cant deal with the stronger indicas, but if you wanna wrecked day in day out smoke some dank ass indica... if you wanna get less and less high everythime you smoke cuzz tolerence on sativas {least to me!!!} forms so fucking fast smoke you some sativa.... and please stop trying to force your opinions on us about your old ass vintage sativas!!!!!!! nobody wants that bullshit!!!!! IF THAT SHIT WAS SOO FUCKING DANK HOW COME YOUR OLD ASS HASNT BEEN GROWING IT SINCE THE 60'S AND ONLY INBREEDING IT???? why did you fuck up like that if according to you those vintage sativas are the best of the best???? you shoulda saved some seeds so you could grow that shit out today and let us test it so we can all have a good laff at you!!!*


----------



## UGA (Apr 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dude the best haze..... isnt shit to the best kush!!!!!!!! thats just how it is.... you may feel different cuzz your old and shit and cant deal with the stronger indicas, but if you wanna wrecked day in day out smoke some dank ass indica... if you wanna get less and less high everythime you smoke cuzz tolerence on sativas {least to me!!!} forms so fucking fast smoke you some sativa.... and please stop trying to force your opinions on us about your old ass vintage sativas!!!!!!! nobody wants that bullshit!!!!! IF THAT SHIT WAS SOO FUCKING DANK HOW COME YOUR OLD ASS HASNT BEEN GROWING IT SINCE THE 60'S AND ONLY INBREEDING IT???? why did you fuck up like that if according to you those vintage sativas are the best of the best???? you shoulda saved some seeds so you could grow that shit out today and let us test it so we can all have a good laff at you!!!




why are you being an asshole? you are incapable of giving your opinion without acting like a pompous asshole?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2011)

UGA said:


> why are you being an asshole? you are incapable of giving your opinion without acting like a pompous asshole?


no not in this instance.... this guy is always talking some ra-ra about some shit that really isnt in existence in pure form anymore.... and talks about it with pride and to the equivalent like he saw the last dinosaur on earth and it died right after that never to be seen again alive... lol i brought out many good points in my last post.. like for instance if that shit was that dank why not continue the genetics in pure form back then to this day? lord knows i will never loose my sk and then a few decades later talk about it and how super fucking dank it was w/o any proof.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2011)

oohhh i always do this when i see bricktop talk that old school weed bullshit... this is a pic of my sourkush i breed in 2001..... its pre 98 bubba kush female crossed to east coast sour diesel ibl.... not to be confused with dna's foney ass sourkush this is the real deal..... BETTER THEN ANYFUCKING THING THAT WAS EVER IN EXISTENCE IN THE 60'S-70'S.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2011)

AND IF SOMEONE DOESNT BELEAVE ME ITS THE BEST YOU CAN COME TO CHICAGO AND I CAN SELL YOU BAGS OF IT ALL DAY!!!!!! see i have proof!!!


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> oohhh i always do this when i see bricktop talk that old school weed bullshit... this is a pic of my sourkush i breed in 2001..... its pre 98 bubba kush female crossed to east coast sour diesel ibl.... not to be confused with dna's foney ass sourkush this is the real deal..... BETTER THEN ANYFUCKING THING THAT WAS EVER IN EXISTENCE IN THE 60'S-70'S....



Would you care to list the numerous strains you smoked in the 60's and the 70's because I would really like to know what your comparative base is for you to rely on to make the fallacious claim you made?

Or did you only spout off your opinion that was formed strictly on your own personal belief?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Would you care to list the numerous strains you smoked in the 60's and the 70's because I would really like to know what your comparative base is for you to rely on to make the fallacious claim you made?
> 
> Or did you only spout off your opinion that was formed strictly on your own personal belief?


ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ aculpolco gold, zecatecas purple, michocan spears, gurerro gold {slightly diffrent then a. gold.} and a whole bunch of stringy columbians to... all of them = glorifed mids.....


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> Would you care to list the numerous strains you smoked in the 60's and the 70's because I would really like to know what your comparative base is for you to rely on to make the fallacious claim you made?
> 
> Or did you only spout off your opinion that was formed strictly on your own personal belief?





theexpress said:


> ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ aculpolco gold, zecatecas purple, michocan spears, gurerro gold {slightly diffrent then a. gold.} and a whole bunch of stringy columbians to... all of them = glorifed mids.....



So those are strains you allegedly smoked in the 60's and the 70's? 

Thank you for confirming that your claims are all based solely on your own personal belief.


----------



## vic420 (Apr 5, 2011)

ya but even if it is a seed from the middle of the kilo .. it could be a hermi seed.. could be a male plant that pollinated female plant.. and u could have a straight CG.. or u could have a crap genetic that floated onto it.. its a bag seed man.. ull never get as good of bud from bags then seedbanks. i learned this the hardway i decided my first couple grows to just grow seeds i found in good bags.. and ya it all came out decent .. but after seeing wat the hell i got from that bag seed gro. compared to a seedbank grow.. i was less impressed with bag seeds an continue to only clone females.. or order seeds


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

i wasnt even born untill the 80's lolol.... i smoked those strains in the 90's that was the last time they were available... my dudes brother would go down to el paso texas back in those days and drive up 30-40 kilos of shit at a time...... like i said most of it was mexican, but columbian shit still came up thre latin america and mexico to.... shit was cheap has fuck 400 bux a pound, and dudes brother was making something selling it for that much....... some of it was heavily seeded, some of it had lil to no seeds... some were lightly bricked, while others were bricked harder then a rock.... some of them were much better then others....... when the brand name shit came threw we knew it, we knew what it was and we did ask for it by name... cuzz you see at that point and time i didnt know what dank was... but now that i do.... let me tell you that all those strains you and i both mentioned were not dank!!!!!!*


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2011)

and im begging you please oooo please ooo please show me some columbian, mexican, thai, ect. that looks even close to this........ next time you gonna think about posting some garbadge like you have take a good look at this pic and dont do it!!!!!!! cuzz i will always be here with this pic and others lol


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 5, 2011)

looks like a nasty ass booger


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 5, 2011)

that i would smoke the shit out of i might add


----------



## GottaHaveIt (Apr 5, 2011)

ok, i didn't read the whole thread, so maybe someone else said this. If I were to experiment with this plant I'd go for a female, then try the Colloidal Silver method to hermie a lower branch for seed production and pollen collection.

2 cents

and I agree that the new genetics PWN the 70's dank in a big way. Sorry that some people will pine for the 'good ole days' instead of taking advantage of the 40 years of progress made since then.


----------



## lightbox (Apr 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> AND IF SOMEONE DOESNT BELEAVE ME ITS THE BEST YOU CAN COME TO CHICAGO AND I CAN SELL YOU BAGS OF IT ALL DAY!!!!!! see i have proof!!!


next flight out....pm me your phone number lol


----------



## Serapis (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like a dead end.....


----------



## HuffPuppy (Apr 5, 2011)

FYI boys... WeeGogs has the exact same avatar as theexpress. I'm not saying it couldn't be coincidence but the unparalleled negativity, random aggression, and lack of respect for others' threads is coincidentally dead on so fair warning. I'm blocking him for good measure anyway, who needs it. Wonder if I'm the first guy to block the same A-hole twice?


----------



## growone (Apr 5, 2011)

when you see grows like these, it's not so much about recreating the raw power of some of the current hybrids
it's about the very pleasant feel some of the older sativa's had
not clear how this plant will end up, but it's worth the price of subbing(free)


----------



## GottaHaveIt (Apr 5, 2011)

subbed, + rep and would LOVE to get my hands on some of the A. Gold I used to steal from my mother. Good luck man!


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 5, 2011)

i would not heat it or do anything like that trying to influence the sex.. i'd put it in an organic mix of 2/3 peat moss and 1/3 pearlite while its a seedling, then transplant to a 1 gal pot with some good organic soil till it shows sex.. naturally! if its a female! well then you have the option of transplanting again in a 3 or 5 or 7 gal pot or whatever.. or put her in a 100 gal root pot outdoors.. or of course keep her as a mother and cut clones.

or if its a male then you could use the pollen for breeding.. you can save male flowers in a ziplock bag for up to 2 months in a refridgerator.. 

good luck and i'm very interested in what a plant from a 30yr old seed will produce! -peace


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 5, 2011)

Sour D a mostly _sativa_ strain


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 5, 2011)

> dude the best haze..... isnt shit to the best kush!!!!!!!! thats just how it is.... you may feel different cuzz your old and shit and cant deal with the stronger indicas, but if you wanna wrecked day in day out smoke some dank ass indica... if you wanna get less and less high everythime you smoke cuzz tolerence on sativas {least to me!!!} forms so fucking fast smoke you some sativa.... and please stop trying to force your opinions on us about your old ass vintage sativas!!!!!!! nobody wants that bullshit!!!!! IF THAT SHIT WAS SOO FUCKING DANK HOW COME YOUR OLD ASS HASNT BEEN GROWING IT SINCE THE 60'S AND ONLY INBREEDING IT???? why did you fuck up like that if according to you those vintage sativas are the best of the best???? you shoulda saved some seeds so you could grow that shit out today and let us test it so we can all have a good laff at you!!!


anyone can claim the newest hydro/hybrid is the digity dankest of digity dank. but with the prolific infiltration of man made concoctions and mixes of this and thats, are we on our way to growng corn? that is to say, we have to buy seeds every year, as the seed companys genentically modifiy the seeds so they never reproduce, thus no buy seed, no grow stock? 
shit ends up SO crossed matched, everyones growing the same shit, regardless of look , size, tch contect ect? it seems that way to me. 

and really, its not like someone opened up the book of god, and went to the maryJ section, and pulled out a 20,000 yr old recipe for making a new hybrid. ALL Hybrids started as good old school dick stomper. then was mixed with who knows what to create, this new killer dank, which was mixed with that to get more buds, but lezz tch, then mixed with that to get more tch, but make lighter buds ect>>>>>>>>> its i viscous circle with the end result of such a poluted and mutted up gene lineage, that there comes a threshold when its all basically the same.
i respect much of what youve posted. but i do have to say, if you really believe that, you really NEVER had any old scool TRUE CG. you probaboly got high/mids that was light brown in color, that was being passed off as columbian gold by a greedy dealer. Yes im srious. 

so, lets have a show of hands, Who here has Actually EVER HELD a KILO of CG? 
not a bag, not a lb, not a q/p, not my buddys uncles dads boyfriend once blew a guy for a joint of CG< WHO HAS HELD ONE in your hands? 

if you havent held a KILO of CG, then you have no idea what you were smoking, only what you were TOLD you were smoking. Cuz im hear to tell you as a guy that smoked my first joint by 2nd grade, ive smoked pretty much every indica out there, and yes they can be very good, for 30 minutes to an hr. then you need more. also, i have yet in my personal experience, ever been able to smoke an indica for more than 2 or 3 weeks, without be coming immune to its strain. but an old school sativa, like CG, PR, AG, HB, ect.. would knock you on your ass time and time and time again if you werent carefull. 
man, i so miss that giggle weed as if seen it called here. We used to call it checkburner, cuz your cheeks would burn after a night of smoking it (from smiling and laughing at anything). ive never found that on a indica.

im in Detroit for 2 more days. maybe 3. got the girls being watered fro me while im gone. cant wait to get back and see how they are doing.

it may look like a nasty booger, but i bet it tastes sweet as.


----------



## Cloner X (Apr 5, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> Cuz im hear to tell you as a guy that smoked my first joint by 2nd grade, ive smoked pretty much every indica out there, and yes they can be very good, for 30 minutes to an hr. then you need more.


Really? The ladies in my basement would have you recanting that after a 2-3 hours. And the no bake cookies they like to help out with in the kitchen...yeah, those would have you too confused to even remember the argument after 3, 4, 5 hours! LMAO

Interesting thread. Sub'd.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> oohhh i always do this when i see bricktop talk that old school weed bullshit... this is a pic of my sourkush i breed in 2001..... its pre 98 bubba kush female crossed to east coast sour diesel ibl.... not to be confused with dna's foney ass sourkush this is the real deal..... BETTER THEN ANYFUCKING THING THAT WAS EVER IN EXISTENCE IN THE 60'S-70'S.....


Just a little bit of history about the typical seedy commercial grade herb of the past .. not the highest grade available, just the typical seedy commercial grade Mexican .... as told by DJ Short. 





> Posted by *DJ Short*
> 
> First bag, Detroit, Spring 1971, Mexican Flowertop it was called. Smelled of cedar shavings and sweet hay, lightly floralten dollars for a three-fingered lid, B+ grade commercial of the day. Clumpy buds with seeds, fan leaves and stems *and it was sticky.*
> 
> ...


The high grade was much, much better.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2011)

HuffPuppy said:


> FYI boys... WeeGogs has the exact same avatar as theexpress. I'm not saying it couldn't be coincidence but the unparalleled negativity, random aggression, and lack of respect for others' threads is coincidentally dead on so fair warning. I'm blocking him for good measure anyway, who needs it. Wonder if I'm the first guy to block the same A-hole twice?


my man.... let me assure that i had this avitar first... i am not no fucking weegog or wtf ever you named... i am chitownsmoking.... aka chitown... aka the creator of the real sourkush... and just overall a cool ass motha fucka.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> View attachment 1534905
> Sour D a mostly _sativa_ strain


70% sativa and a chemdog variation....... and???.... they didnt have sour d. back in the 60-70's lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Just a little bit of history about the typical seedy commercial grade herb of the past .. not the highest grade available, just the typical seedy commercial grade Mexican .... as told by DJ Short.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yeah didnt you read my last post or so... i know the high grade shit was better then commercial grade imported shit... HERE IS MY POINT...... IT STILL WASNT CONSIDERD DANK TO ME..... IT WAS JUST SOME GLORIFED MIDS.... i want you to realize this isnt the 1960's anymore and we have insanely potant weed now readily available...... you should try some lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2011)

First bag, Detroit, Spring 1971, &#8220;Mexican Flowertop&#8221; it was called. Smelled of cedar shavings and sweet hay, lightly floral&#8212;ten dollars for a three-fingered lid, B+ grade commercial of the day. Clumpy buds with seeds, fan leaves and stems *and it was sticky.*

First herb I&#8217;d ever smoked was A grade Colombian Gold about six-months prior, did not get high on it. Took me six tries before I&#8217;d &#8216;get off&#8217;. It was the Mexican Flowertop. Smoked a decent sized joint of it, two-paper Zig-Zag pregnant fatty&#8212;the kind with the very tapered ends&#8212;with a friend. As the rush came on, we stood and began to walk.

First thing that entered my mind was &#8220;the dentist&#8217;s office&#8221;&#8212;nitrous oxide. (Had a great dentist as a child, my mother worked for him, who was doing a study on anesthetizing children of whom I was a subject.) The whole concept of consciousness and the ability to alter it at will, safely, arose. The second thing that lividly crossed my mind was: &#8220;They lied to me!&#8221; (About herb.) Also wondered: &#8220;What else did they lie to me about?&#8221; Fumed over that indignation for a spell and walked to a nearby playground&#8212;the old-fashioned kind with long swings, giant teeter-totters and three-story monkey bars. Sat on the swing for about a half-hour digging on the pleasant spring day. Went home after awhile, straight for the kitchen, and really got into cooking!

One effect the Flowertop provided was this sense, when walking, of being shin-deep in a creek that is flowing in the opposite direction&#8212;like you could just lift your feet back and float or fly. Another was this distance illusion&#8212;I&#8217;d be walking, especially at night, and the next intersection was about a half-mile away. Staring at the distant signal light, it would seem to get farther away with each step. Others reported the same phenomenon, which would lead to giddy fits of laughter for some reason&#8212;on more than one occasion. Other commercial grade sativas of the early 70&#8217;s had similar effects. 


lol look at the first paragraph!!!!! "clumpy buds with seeds and stems was considerd b plus commercial grade of the day".... bro i would laff at you soo hard if you came to me with some weed has described above.... lmmfao i wouldnt even smoke that caca...... b+ grade my ass.... today that would be like a D minus


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 6, 2011)

I started smoking everyday in 71, quit in 93, started in 07 again.
Give me an old time sativa that makes your eyes bright red and everyone that looks at you knows you are higher then a kite. A little paranoid, a little mellow, the munchies and a little braindrain from contemplating about wheres all the tight pussy at.


Theexpress,
Remember me telling you about my chocolate plant?

Maybe when the dispensery opens here in AZ, I can get some sativa that puts my head right, untill then I will have to settle for the two different bagseed I am growing. They are looking good at day 28 12/12. Nice looking buds, two different types, both have skinny leaves, one is darker green, one is lime green and smells like chocolate. It has bright yellow buds that are wide and fat at the top like a cotton ball, whereas the other one the buds are crawling up the stems more "flat like"
A friend gave me a "pinapple" clone and the clone has larger leaves then these two bagseeds but they are not big like indica leaves.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I started smoking everyday in 71, quit in 93, started in 07 again.
> Give me an old time sativa that makes your eyes bright red and everyone that looks at you knows you are higher then a kite. A little paranoid, a little mellow, the munchies and a little braindrain from contemplating about wheres all the tight pussy at.
> 
> 
> ...


i respect that all you older dudes like sativas.... really i do... i understand that it takes you back to "better times"... and brings back fond memories...... i have smoked the best brand name sativas...... the first day or so i smoke a top notch sativa i get why you guys like it sooo much... its def a good anti-depressent.... and most sativas are really good tasteing, and fresh smelling, and i dig the way they smoke evenly cuzz sativas are usually fluffier..... there usually much much easier on the old lungs to..... heres my beef though..... AFTER A WEEK OR SO OF SMOKING SATIVAS THEY DONT DO SHIT FOR ME ANYMORE... a slight buzzing around the eyes maybe..... its like a tease.... were indica keep fucking me up every time i light up!!!!! im not saying there isnt tolernce built up on indicas cuzz there is... but it is no were near has bad or has fast has the sativa tolerence builts up....


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 6, 2011)

I0-4 I hear ya loud and clear
No thoughts on my bagseed?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i have smoked the best brand name sativas......


Just out of curiosity, what strains are you talking about and when you smoked them it was 1960-what or 1970-what?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Just out of curiosity, what strains are you talking about and when you smoked them it was 1960-what or 1970-what?


lol....... its funny that you write like a paige of shit and i read it all before i start picking it apart...... but when i put like one paragraph that already answerd the question your asking and you dont read that.............


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i wasnt even born untill the 80's lolol.... i smoked those strains in the 90's that was the last time they were available... my dudes brother would go down to el paso texas back in those days and drive up 30-40 kilos of shit at a time...... like i said most of it was mexican, but columbian shit still came up thre latin america and mexico to.... shit was cheap has fuck 400 bux a pound, and dudes brother was making something selling it for that much....... some of it was heavily seeded, some of it had lil to no seeds... some were lightly bricked, while others were bricked harder then a rock.... some of them were much better then others....... when the brand name shit came threw we knew it, we knew what it was and we did ask for it by name... cuzz you see at that point and time i didnt know what dank was... but now that i do.... let me tell you that all those strains you and i both mentioned were not dank!!!!!!


see here bricktop ^^^^


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol....... its funny that you write like a paige of shit and i read it all before i start picking it apart...... but when i put like one paragraph that already answerd the question your asking and you dont read that.............


I would call it more missed than that I just didn't read it. I normally have two or three windows going to sites like this and I go back and forth between them. When I come back to a thread on another site I do not always track back far enough to the last message I read and sometimes miss a few now and then because of it. Sorry if I asked you to tell me something you already told me.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 6, 2011)

Timmah- Good luck with your grow....what light period you running? Would love to see some pics of any other cannabis plants you are currently growing........

Chi-dawg what up with some seeds nigga? I won't drop them in the yard like KK.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 6, 2011)

BTW Timmah, I've got some free time this weekend, I'll be over to help ya find those Early Pearl seeds...


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *theexpress*
> i wasnt even born untill the 80's lolol.... i smoked those strains in the 90's that was the last time they were available..


Regardless of what strains you may have been told you were sold and then smoked. The strains I talk about were almost impossible if not impossible to find in their pure form in the 90's. 

As you put it; "*heres my beef though*" Since you were not even alive when the strains I talk about were pure and plentiful how can you believe you can be accurate comparing something that I can assure you was not the same that you smoked two decades or longer later to what I smoked? 

People like you believe it is a nostalgia thing, or maybe even a trick of the memory making us believe certain strains were as or more potent than anything today and you say condescending things like; "*i understand that it takes you back to "better times"*" Well if you were not alive then and partaking in the same thing, there is in fact absolutely no way you can know for sure and all you have to go on is your own belief, your own opinion, and people like you refuse to accept my actual experiences.

Here is an example of how young people today refuse to accept certain things about the past and absolutely have to believe new current things are better. One of my friends had a later in life son and recently he bought his son a new 2011 Mustang GT 5.0. As hard as it will be for most here to believe I am like the cool hippie uncle to most of my friends kids. I was telling him about my old 1970 Dodge Challenger 440 Magnum 4-speed and how it was never beaten once in a street race and gave him a tip about leaving the line at a stop light. I said don't watch for your light to turn green, watch to see the crossing traffics light to turn red and then count to two and nail it ... because with most stop lights there is a three second delay between the one turning red and the other green. I said by the time you hit the gas and your car starts to move your light will be green and it will look like you have faster reflexes and your car is just quicker off the line. Hid dad did NOT appreciate me giving him that tip.

Well the kid then said something about how my old 440 might never have been beaten but how it would not stand a chance against cars like his and ones his friends have. He said none of those old "heavy metal" cars of the past were as fast as his, which is supposed to be able to turn a quarter mile in 13 seconds at 110.6 MPH. 

I told him that he was wrong, that there were some old Detroit iron cars that would leave his car in the dust. He would not believe me, but he didn't know that the 1968 Dodge Hemi Dart and Plymouth Hemi Cuda would turn a quarter mile in 10.3 seconds at 130MPH and that a a 1970 Buick Stage 2 GS would turn high 10 second quarter miles at 130MPH or that a 1964 Dodge 426 Hemi would turn a 11.4 second quarter at 125 MPH or, to skip forward a few years, my 1970 Dodge Challenger 440, with the optional 6-pack instead of the standard 4-barrel carb, would turn a quarter mile in 13 seconds at 125 MPH ... all factory stock cars .. and that there were a bunch more that would beat, or equal his new car when it came to pure acceleration and speed in a quarter mile run.

If someone does not experience the exact same thing, the very same thing, then they never really know about it and anything they say about it is nothing more than opinion and personally held belief. 

Borrow Mr. Peabody's Wayback Machine and bop back in time and grab some of what my brother in law shipped home from Vietnam and visit Panama and find the real true Panama Red that could take up to 22 weeks to finish and then buzz over to Africa and pick up some of the real Malawi Gold, and then go around and pick up some of the other strains I mentioned, in their pure form when they were at their best, smoke them, and then get back to me. 

The closest I have ever come to getting as high off a modern strain was from a strain I would love to know the name of but the guy I get it from now and then will not tell what it is. The father of the college roommate of one of my friend's son is an entertainment attorney in LA. He represents a number of major stars, producers and directors, along with a few professional athletes and former professional athletes. He has gotten high since he was a kid, he smokes the same grade pot as his clients purchased from the same sources. When his son went to college he complained about the lack of quality of smoke so his dad kept him supplied with enough for him and his friends. Through my friend's son, I have purchased what he gets a number of times. One Christmas my oldest niece gave me an ounce of it. It is VERY potent pot and it does come close to the best of what I used to smoke in the late 60's and 70's, but it doesn't top it.

Since the late 60's I have smoked just about every strain imaginable and all of the most famous most killer weed there has been, right up until today. I have a comparative base that most today totally lack. I have experience with strains that many never had access to, let alone smoked or grew and smoked. 

If any of you ever say the movie "Woodstock" you might remember the Arlo Guthrie song "Coming Into Las Angeles" with the chorus of: 
Coming into Los Angeles Bringing in a couple of keys Don't touch my bags if you please Mister Customs Man
I had friends that did that, though not in suitcases to go through Customs with. One friend's father was an archeologist and my friend would go on digs if it would be in some area famous for a strain of pot and he would have a crate packed full and stamped with the name of the college his father was a professor for, and my friend would purchase it right from the farmer/grower for peanuts and we'd party like mad. 

The father of two friends of mine, brothers, had a construction company, one that would build dams and long highway bridges and dig lone tunnels and they did a lot of work in Central and South America and they would visit the sites and sometimes work for a while with the crews. When all their equipment was shipped back they would have some packed with the best stuff the region offered, again purchasing it from the farmer/growers almost for pennies and like my other friend, they would at times virtually hand it out to their best friends. 

This stuff was the Real McCoy, this stuff was pure, this stuff came before the era where the same farmers learned of heavier producing indicas and attempted to make crosses to increase their yields and destroyed what in some cases might have been 'The Holy Grail' that 'The Dutch Masters' have attempted to create for decades, and failed. 

Until you, and others, have smoked the exact same strains from the same era, along with all the others I have mentioned, the most you have to go by is opinion, belief and conjecture. Like it or not .... that is an honest to goodness fact.


----------



## smokebros (Apr 6, 2011)

All I can say is I say a super dank bud in a picture posted earlier. very frosty, mmmm


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Apr 6, 2011)

I admire your expierence with the generations of weed bricktop . I was born in the mid sixties so didnt really get to have any of the sixties weed or most of the seventies . By the time i was really paying attention to genetics it was mid 80's and everything seemed commercialized by then . I got to make a few trips to southern mexico in the mid 80's and the smoke we where getting there was just mindblowing .. I think now looking back that may have been end the stages of the pure sativas down there as you couldnt get any quanity of it because it was just personal grows for them - but they would offer to hook me up with all the commercial I could want .. very cheaply . Funny thing was they wouldnt sell me any of the good shit they grew .. they would just give me daily nugs in empty marlboro cig. packs ( good times ) 

Sadly most of those pure sativas probally took several hundreds of years of cultivation to make ... and probally died off with the old timers that grew it for personal as everything else went commercial for bigger profits . I would love to have some seed stock from some of those south of the border pure sativas ... but I'm not holding my breath ...


----------



## GottaHaveIt (Apr 6, 2011)

pics of baby colombian please


----------



## stjr2k (Apr 7, 2011)

Some of the new strains and hybrids are "as strong" as any of the CG, Oaxican, maui waui, etc. I smoked in the late 60's early 70's. But, most people who've not actually been to Thailand, don't know that Thai comes in different grades and I've never seen anything but the commercial grades stateside. I had the good fortune of visiting an oven called Nam Phong, not too far from Udorng (sp). During the months I was there I also got to smoke "Falling Rain" (two to three times as strong as Thai Stick, pre-rolled and professionally packaged like American cigarettes that looked almost exactly like a pack of Salem Lights). It was generally accepted that Falling Rain was Thai stick laced with opium (quite an experience). But since we're talking about weed, there is nobody, anywhere, that could smoke Thai stick Gold and get nothing from it after a few days. Believe what you want.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

smokebros said:


> All I can say is I say a super dank bud in a picture posted earlier. very frosty, mmmm


better then anything they had in the 60's.... bet money... and thanx.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

sourkush!!!!!!!!! this cross was made by me in 2001...... the hippie/disco era didnt have shit like this.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sourkush!!!!!!!!! this cross was made by me in 2001...... the hippie/disco era didnt have shit like this.....


matter of fact it may remind you of the 70's some cuzz trust me theese nuggets shine like little disco globes!!!


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 7, 2011)

the Express. I understand your lack of belief of what a TRUE old skool strain can do. I also understand you cant talk about walking on the moon, just cuz some one told you, you were on the moon, one night when blindfolded. fact is, like Bricktop mentioned. your comparing current strains, with a figment of your imagination. Yes some of the old school commercial was just shit. We called it indiana ditch weed (basically the hemp in indiana was about the same, but less seedy). 

Please keep your bud porn out of my thread, unless you have asked me first. its only common courtisy. dont want to be a dick, but would you like it, if i met your girlfriend, and whipped out my 9 inch long, 4inch diameter dick for her to marvel on? and yes she would Marvel on it. point is, its in very bad taste to post your PICS in SOMEONE ELSES thread, with out permission. Etiquate is a great thing to learn. please enroll for some classes before you post in my thread again. TY.



> Originally Posted by *theexpress*
> i wasnt even born untill the 80's lolol.... i smoked those strains in the 90's that was the last time they were available... my dudes brother would go down to el paso texas back in those days and drive up 30-40 kilos of shit at a time...... like i said most of it was mexican, but columbian shit still came up thre latin america and mexico to.... shit was cheap has fuck 400 bux a pound, and dudes brother was making something selling it for that much....... some of it was heavily seeded, some of it had lil to no seeds... some were lightly bricked, while others were bricked harder then a rock.... some of them were much better then others....... when the brand name shit came threw we knew it, we knew what it was and we did ask for it by name... cuzz you see at that point and time i didnt know what dank was... but now that i do.... let me tell you that all those strains you and i both mentioned were not dank!!!!!!


point is, you cant understand. Walk in someone elses shoes for a while.


wont have any new pics till tomorrow night or saturday. still out of town.


----------



## nu2grow18 (Apr 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sourkush!!!!!!!!! this cross was made by me in 2001...... the hippie/disco era didnt have shit like this.....


dood u need to get off ur own nuts. i understand ur proud and shit but u basically over took homedudes thread with pics of a strain u made TEN years ago. dont get me wrong it looks great. but have some respect big shot.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sourkush!!!!!!!!! this cross was made by me in 2001...... the hippie/disco era didnt have shit like this....



Thank God we didn't, at least those of us from the true "hippie era," would say that, and we consider ourselves to have been blessed that we didn't have to settle for strains like that. 

But no wonder you go on and on so much about this ... you created a mutt of your own and your ego forces you to proclaim what you did absolutely has too be vastly superior to what thousands and thousands and thousands of year of evolution or an all powerful all knowing God or Yahweh or intelligent design or Mother Nature or whatever someone believes in could possibly ever have achieved. 

Talk about the epitome of arrogance and self importance!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Thank God we didn't, at least those of us from the true "hippie era," would say that, and we consider ourselves to have been blessed that we didn't have to settle for strains like that.
> 
> But no wonder you go on and on so much about this ... you created a mutt of your own and your ego forces you to proclaim what you did absolutely has too be vastly superior to what thousands and thousands and thousands of year of evolution or an all powerful all knowing God or Yahweh or intelligent design or Mother Nature or whatever someone believes in could possibly ever have achieved.
> 
> Talk about the epitome of arrogance and self importance!


lol keep smoking ur schwagg old man....... thats all....... anybody who agree's with you is eaither your age, or just stupid..... go find some pure columbian gold and grow it out and try to get 60 bux an 1/8 and watch how fast you get laughed at!!!!!!!! whil i can get 400 bux all day an oz for the bud i just showed.......

25$ grams all day and people are dieing for them!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

UNSUBSCRIBED TO THIS GARBAGE ASS THREAD!!!!!! if i wanted to watch schwagg get grown i would just move to MEXICO!!!! OR COLUMBIA!!!


----------



## D.REYx420 (Apr 8, 2011)

what an ass theres no need for ppl like him here


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol keep smoking ur schwagg old man....... thats all....... anybody who agree's with you is eaither your age, or just stupid..... go find some pure columbian gold and grow it out and try to get 60 bux an 1/8 and watch how fast you get laughed at!!!!!!!! whil i can get 400 bux all day an oz for the bud i just showed.......
> 
> 25$ grams all day and people are dieing for them!!!


You inaccurately claimed that the best strains from the 60's and 70's were low grade. Now you claim I grow; "schwagg." I can see why you might make the inaccurate claims about the best strains of the 60's and the 70's, because you were never lucky enough to experience them, to purchase them and smoke them and then to grow them yourself and smoke them. But how can you justify calling what I grow today as being; "schwagg?" Do you think I have a secret stash of beans from the 60's and 70's or that I have Mr. Peabody's Wayback Machine and I jump back in time now and then to pick up fresh seeds from the 60's and the 70's? 

People, myself included, cannot purchase seeds from those strains anymore, at least not in their real true pure forms, so it is not like I could be growing them.

And just because you made a Kush mutt and apparently love it and apparently believe that you created something beyond just being special in no way makes something I would not dirty my pipe with, meaning your mutt, magically and mystically transform the genetics I do grow into Roadside Red, even though you clearly love to believe it does.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 8, 2011)

dude i laugh at express 10 bucks says this kid isnt even old enough to be on the forum

ITS A WELL KNOWN FACT


Pure Sativa's from back in the day had the most unique profile buzz's 

More prevalent to the mind trip, race car ride, omg where am i highs

now when indicas were brought in they were bred into the sativa's it was done for many reasons

to raid the cbd values to influence a more body numming high , in attempts to raise yield, and alot of the times by accident

to many ppl its still controversy wether it was a smart thing to do or not 

i still say it was DUMB

Remember Its not the amount of trichromes is what in them that changes the game seperates the men from the little boys


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 8, 2011)

Good Riddance Express. You act worse that my 8yr old nephew, and his mom died from Pancratic Cancer 3 yrs ago, and he is FAR more of a man today, than you could be. GOOD DAY!, I SAY GOOD DAY Bitch. Dont bother posting, or i ll report you, AGAIN. 


now that that nastyness is concluded. heres a couple pics from 20 minutes ago.
I left monday morning after my last pics posted, and this is where it is today as of 7ish.











i have to concur again. I have yet to find a REALLY good strain of nearly anything in the last 10 yrs that can even hold a stick to the good old days. thats not to say nothing is out their, of an old CG or HB is a golden grail, but i do believe, alot more people than just a few here like myself, would LOVE to get the chance to find some old school...

Timmahh


----------



## growone (Apr 8, 2011)

nice healthy plant, but looks very like a run of the mill hybrid - i just don't see anything that reminds of an older sativa


----------



## Gene 3262 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello, just tried to reply to this thread. Must have done something wrong. Anyhow, I was in Columbia in the early 70's. We traved into the mountains and at one of the small villages we bought what was called "Pinta Roja" or Red Point. This was Columbian Red I believe, and from what my reseach suggested, Indica. This pot was very,very good. You have, as you said Columbian Gold. This plant is Sativa. If you get a chance, read DJ Shorts book "Cultivating Exceptional Canabis" p.77, chater "The Heritabe Strains." For a breeder like DJ Short, this plant would truely be GOLD. You might want this plant to be a female. Then you can clone her and have excellant smoke. I'm not a breeder, but male or female, don't let her get away. If you live in Ca. I would love to have a clone if female and would reward you for that! Best of luck with your GOLD. Gene 3262


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 8, 2011)

excellent tip Gene. I ll look into it for sure. Unfortunatly, im in the woods of Michigan, but im just hoping it all i remember it to be, or i saved this seed 30yrs for nothing. heh. now that would be a drag.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

this would make some nice rope.....




lol this post was for calling me a bitch........


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 8, 2011)

report number 2.


----------



## shmow52 (Apr 8, 2011)

Unnk said:


> dude i laugh at express 10 bucks says this kid isnt even old enough to be on the forum
> 
> ITS A WELL KNOWN FACT
> 
> ...


 dont we still have pure sativas today?


----------



## growone (Apr 8, 2011)

Gene 3262 said:


> Hello, just tried to reply to this thread. Must have done something wrong. Anyhow, I was in Columbia in the early 70's. We traved into the mountains and at one of the small villages we bought what was called &quot;Pinta Roja&quot; or Red Point. This was Columbian Red I believe, and from what my reseach suggested, Indica. This pot was very,very good. You have, as you said Columbian Gold. This plant is Sativa. If you get a chance, read DJ Shorts book &quot;Cultivating Exceptional Canabis&quot; p.77, chater &quot;The Heritabe Strains.&quot; For a breeder like DJ Short, this plant would truely be GOLD. You might want this plant to be a female. Then you can clone her and have excellant smoke. I'm not a breeder, but male or female, don't let her get away. If you live in Ca. I would love to have a clone if female and would reward you for that! Best of luck with your GOLD. Gene 3262


columbian red tip, or columbian red, or some other names was about the most 'sativa' sativa there was
that was my favorite columbian bagweed back in the day(while it was around)
i did actually grow some in upstate NY, though its flowering was not too much
but indica? that it was not - sativa hard and strong


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

growone said:


> columbian red tip, or columbian red, or some other names was about the most 'sativa' sativa there was
> that was my favorite columbian bagweed back in the day(while it was around)
> i did actually grow some in upstate NY, though its flowering was not too much
> but indica? that it was not - sativa hard and strong


finally somebody with some sense....... your last two post i mostly agree with....


nice healthy plant, but looks very like a run of the mill hybrid - i just don't see anything that reminds of an older sativa​


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 9, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> dont we still have pure sativas today?


Sure we do ... but not the ones that I have been basing my case on. They have not been seen from in their real true form for DECADES, and there is a real difference between them and the sativas of today.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> 25$ grams all day and people are dieing for them!!!


And as P.T. Barnum was so fond of saying; &#8220;There's a sucker born every minute&#8221;


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 9, 2011)

ok, now i know The Express is a Piece of SHIT!!!! if you were Truely a Human, and not a Capitolist (that is only concerned abouty our own personal monetary gain, which you so obviously are) you would never ask more than 12 to 15.00 a gram for anything, even the Holy Grail I have in this thread, you fucking greedy twat. I have now made it my GOAL, to get your ass BANNED. I ll be on you like stink on SHIT Express, your a fucking vulture, a pimple on the ass of humanity, and i intend to POP you. fucking loser.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 9, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> ok, now i know The Express is a Piece of SHIT!!!! if you were Truely a Human, and not a Capitolist (that is only concerned abouty our own personal monetary gain, which you so obviously are) you would never ask more than 12 to 15.00 a gram for anything, even the Holy Grail I have in this thread, you fucking greedy twat. I have now made it my GOAL, to get your ass BANNED. I ll be on you like stink on SHIT Express, your a fucking vulture, a pimple on the ass of humanity, and i intend to POP you. fucking loser.



Chill there lil buckaroo. I'm not a fan of the guy but he's not worth the time and trouble to do what you want to do that might in the process get yourself banned too, or instead of him being banned. 

Don't worry .... karma will take care of him, and believe me, karma can be a real odious bitch if you get on it's wrong side. It might not be today and it might not be tomorrow or this month or even this year, but sooner or later what negative karma he is building up will come back at him tenfold and he will more than suffer the consequences of his acts.


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 9, 2011)

ya, Karma is a real nutbreaker when it wants to be. 
out of everyone that posted in any of my threads, hes the cream of the sour crop. 

and i wouldnt get myself banned. i know better than that, but i can and will make his forum time a Major PITA for him to deal with if need be.

appreciate the thoughts Brick. Its much appreciated.


----------



## tingpoon (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah im sure there hasnt been a true sativa for decades. so much inbreeding/back breeding. but can you imagine way back when this country was being settled tho?? i bet the plains were chock full o budz!! *jealous of early settlers*
the gold rush explorers were prob like "maybe we didnt find gold but we found this wicked green shiz yum"


----------



## theexpress (Apr 9, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> ok, now i know The Express is a Piece of SHIT!!!! if you were Truely a Human, and not a Capitolist (that is only concerned abouty our own personal monetary gain, which you so obviously are) you would never ask more than 12 to 15.00 a gram for anything, even the Holy Grail I have in this thread, you fucking greedy twat. I have now made it my GOAL, to get your ass BANNED. I ll be on you like stink on SHIT Express, your a fucking vulture, a pimple on the ass of humanity, and i intend to POP you. fucking loser.


see you fail to to understand that im deeply entrenched into this website.... have fun trying to get me banned hahahahahahahahahahahahaha "schwagg farmer"


----------



## theexpress (Apr 9, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Sure we do ... but not the ones that I have been basing my case on. They have not been seen from in their real true form for DECADES, and there is a real difference between them and the sativas of today.


stop being a tool..... those shitty pure sativas still exist... http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/seedsman/OriginalHaze.html


----------



## theexpress (Apr 9, 2011)

lol they haave this one listed at 25% thc... yeah right lolololololololol..... but it dont get much more sativa looking then this....... not my cup of tea..... http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-dr-grinspoon/prod_1360.html


----------



## theexpress (Apr 9, 2011)

tingpoon said:


> yeah im sure there hasnt been a true sativa for decades. so much inbreeding/back breeding. but can you imagine way back when this country was being settled tho?? i bet the plains were chock full o budz!! *jealous of early settlers*
> the gold rush explorers were prob like "maybe we didnt find gold but we found this wicked green shiz yum"


bricktop remeber when i said anyone agreeing with u is either your age or stupid???? case in point ^^^ marijuana is not indigenous to north america..... there was no pure american sativas when this country was being settled...... they were growing some hemp though........ and it was imported to this country....... marijuana is beleaved to have origenated in either china or india......


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *tingpoon*
> yeah im sure there hasnt been a true sativa for decades. so much inbreeding/back breeding. but can you imagine way back when this country was being settled tho?? i bet the plains were chock full o budz!! *jealous of early settlers*
> the gold rush explorers were prob like "maybe we didnt find gold but we found this wicked green shiz yum"





theexpress said:


> bricktop remeber when i said anyone agreeing with u is either your age or stupid???? case in point ^^^ marijuana is not indigenous to north america..... there was no pure american sativas when this country was being settled...... they were growing some hemp though........ and it was imported to this country....... marijuana is beleaved to have origenated in either china or india......


Why are you telling me something that I already know? Why didn't you direct your message toward the person who wrote the message you replied about?

So, since once again you are attempting to pretend to be an expert are you ready to explain to us all how the testing procedure for levels of THC was altered and how that changed reported levels? Or will you continue to dodge the question?


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 9, 2011)

Its a nice thing to have for nostalga purposes. I wasn't even alive or in the right part of the world to smoke any of the columbian stuff but i sure and interested in seeing how this turns out. I grew a sativa hawian landrace early last year and its not the kind of high you can compare to kush or any of the common hybrids. Very loose buds and i mean they were fucking loose. It was still a lovely smoke. Subbed


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 9, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> I grew a sativa hawian landrace early last year and its not the kind of high you can compare to kush or any of the common hybrids. Very loose buds and i mean they were fucking loose.



Here's a picture of a Maui sativa that's been kept going since the 70's. Were your buds; "loose" like these?


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 9, 2011)

Nah, like your typicle thai i suppose for comparison. I never said it was bad just different. Nice plesent high. That looks cool as fuck by the way. What is it?
EDIT- maui, Ya kept a clone going? must be on clone 45 by now.


----------



## Medical Grade (Apr 9, 2011)

i love loose females... - oh right, cannabis.


----------



## Medical Grade (Apr 9, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Nah, like your typicle thai i suppose for comparison. I never said it was bad just different. Nice plesent high. That looks cool as fuck by the way. What is it?


What is: Maui sativa that's been kept going since the 70's? I'll take the next question for 500$ alex.


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 9, 2011)

lol oke e dokes


----------



## Serapis (Apr 9, 2011)

I think it is a shame to see the back and forth tripe between BT and TE in not one, but several forum threads..... How about you two taking it private? The insults and back and forth bickering are getting old.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 9, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Nah, like your typicle thai i suppose for comparison. I never said it was bad just different. Nice plesent high. That looks cool as fuck by the way. What is it?
> EDIT- maui, Ya kept a clone going? must be on clone 45 by now.



It's not mine. It's a strain that can be traced back to the 70's and has been offered to Neville to use in a current breeding project he is working on called The Grail. If it will be use or not I cannot guess ... but it has been around for longer than most members here have been alive and it shows that true old sativas are neither lacking frost or fluffy. I posted a number more pictures of the strain in the frostiest bud thread and in another if anyone wants to see more of what sort of herb we smoked in the late 60's and the 70's, and that people likely smoked for ages before that.


----------



## tontoboy (Apr 9, 2011)

wtf happened in this thread?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 9, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I think it is a shame to see the back and forth tripe between BT and TE in not one, but several forum threads..... How about you two taking it private? The insults and back and forth bickering are getting old.



All I want him to do is to answer the one single question I have asked him over and over and over again that he keeps ducking and dodging. Once he does that I'll be totally satisfied and this can all end. But if he wants to claim to be an expert on pot of the past he has to prove he knows how the testing procedure was altered and how it changed reported THC levels.

If he doesn't know anything about it, which I feel positive is the case, he can own up to it and just say he doesn't know and I will be satisfied with that too because that will be proof from his own keyboard that he is not the expert on pot of the past that he likes to claim he is. 

Either way it will be good enough for me, so convince him to stop ducking and dodging and answer the question or admit he doesn't know.


----------



## shmow52 (Apr 9, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> All I want him to do is to answer the one single question I have asked him over and over and over again that he keeps ducking and dodging. Once he does that I'll be totally satisfied and this can all end. But if he wants to claim to be an expert on pot of the past he has to prove he knows how the testing procedure was altered and how it changed reported THC levels.
> 
> If he doesn't know anything about it, which I feel positive is the case, he can own up to it and just say he doesn't know and I will be satisfied with that too because that will be proof from his own keyboard that he is not the expert on pot of the past that he likes to claim he is.
> 
> Either way it will be good enough for me, so convince him to stop ducking and dodging and answer the question or admit he doesn't know.


 o shit i got an idea.... IGNORE EACHOTHER!! ffs...


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> All I want him to do is to answer the one single question I have asked him over and over and over again that he keeps ducking and dodging. Once he does that I'll be totally satisfied and this can all end. But if he wants to claim to be an expert on pot of the past he has to prove he knows how the testing procedure was altered and how it changed reported THC levels.
> 
> If he doesn't know anything about it, which I feel positive is the case, he can own up to it and just say he doesn't know and I will be satisfied with that too because that will be proof from his own keyboard that he is not the expert on pot of the past that he likes to claim he is.
> ...





shmow52 said:


> o shit i got an idea.... IGNORE EACHOTHER!! ffs...



O shit, I have an idea. Anyone who isn't interested in the exchange just don't bother to read either of our messages. 

He has claimed to be such an expert of pot of the past that I want him to answer the one single question that I have repeatedly asked and that he keeps dodging or just admit that he does not know the answer and it not the expert on pot of the past that he keep claiming himself to be. 

After all his old folks home jokes and saying I am much older than I am and all the other age related cracks that have absolutely nothing whatsoever to do with what we have been going on about and no matter how many he makes will never prove anything the least he could do it answer the one single question I have repeatedly asked him or admit and that he keeps dodging or just admit that at he does not know the answer to it and is not the expert on pot of the past that he claims to be.

I do not see that as asking for too much. Just one single answer or one single admission.


----------



## luciferateme (Apr 9, 2011)

timmah good luck with the grow, will be interesting to see how it turns out for you, even though the thread got a bit heated through a few influential people it does now contain some very good information. the banter keeps it a little more interesting to read through and if im totally honest ive found some of it very interesting. sometimes when reading threads this long you need a bit of craic to keep you turning the page, so to speak.
in understand some people hate it but thats what the scroll key is for. this thread has raised my curiosity in original strains which i think was its purpose in the beginning. i will defo be checking back to see how your grow turns out timmah, good luck with it.


----------



## shmow52 (Apr 9, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
ok he cant admit he is doesn't know. he knows he doesnt know, you know he doesnt know, i know he doesnt know. i think he has given you your answer multiple times.
srry about contributing to this bullshit, but im getting a little tired of you guys...*


----------



## Gene 3262 (Apr 9, 2011)

Actually, According to a sage I won't ID, "He who knows not and knows not that he knows not is a fool". Probably most of us. That is why Socrates was the wisest man in Athens, he knew he did'nt know!


----------



## Serapis (Apr 9, 2011)

BT, your shit is getting old... You are not the all knowing, growing poobahh.... Get over your self.... every fucking conversation you get involved in ends like this because you aren't man enough to let someone else have the last fucking word.... Regardless who the fuck is right, knock it the fuck off.... We are all getting over it pretty quickly... Take your shitty argument to PM and don;t tell the rest of us to stay out of threads that you feel like winning... We have just as much right to be here and not be exposed to this bull shit in multiple threads.... 

Anybody else that feels this way can click "like" on this post or post their own peace..... but you two need a fucking room...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 9, 2011)

gas chromotography to this date is the only reliable way to measure cannaboids accuretly..... thats just period.... you say you have a 20 some year old sativa strain unadulterated ok..... i tell u what..... lets both find a place to send samples of our bud to companies that have g/c m/s equip. so i can show u for good and all that your shit is trash compared to mine...........


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 9, 2011)

well im tired of this mine is better than urs shit all this pissin an moanin sound like spiteful women later good luck with ur grow


----------



## theexpress (Apr 9, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> well im tired of this mine is better than urs shit all this pissin an moanin sound like spiteful women later good luck with ur grow


its not so much mine is better then yours has it is this man is confusing opinon with fact..... cuzz you see soooo many people nowadays are raveing about columbian gold..... lmmfao.......... get the fuck real.... i wonder why all those california, and canadian growers arent growing the strains u mentioned????? hmmmm could it be because they take a long ass time to finish and are dissapointing???? dont take it from me then.... think for urself.... say ur not in a legal state would you rather pay 4k for a pound of lets say tahoe og kush or a pound of columbian gold????


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 9, 2011)

I will take one pound of gold from the 70's for 1,000, Alex.
mmmmmmm mmmmmmmm mmmmmmm it makes the girls giggle
Couchlock kush puts them to sleep








Tenth degree blackbelt in schwag farming


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> its not so much mine is better then yours has it is this man is confusing opinon with fact..... cuzz you see soooo many people nowadays are raveing about columbian gold..... lmmfao.......... get the fuck real.... i wonder why all those california, and canadian growers arent growing the strains u mentioned????? hmmmm could it be because they take a long ass time to finish and are dissapointing???? dont take it from me then.... think for urself.... say ur not in a legal state would you rather pay 4k for a pound of lets say tahoe og kush or a pound of columbian gold????


Good luck finding colombian gold at a dispensary or on the open market. I wouldn't pay $4k for a pound of any weed cuz it just doesn't have that kind of value anymore, but all things being equal (sensimilla grown to perfection) I'd want to try the CG myself. I am not saying it's better because I've tried neither, but since it's harder to find, takes longer to flower and yeilds less, the obvious answer is CG if it's the same price.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 9, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Good luck finding colombian gold at a dispensary or on the open market. I wouldn't pay $4k for a pound of any weed cuz it just doesn't have that kind of value anymore, but all things being equal (sensimilla grown to perfection) I'd want to try the CG myself. I am not saying it's better because I've tried neither, but since it's harder to find, takes longer to flower and yeilds less, the obvious answer is CG if it's the same price.


lol my sourkush is way rarer then columbian gold....... less then 6 people in the whole world have my strain...


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol my sourkush is way rarer then columbian gold....... less then 6 people in the whole world have my strain...


I guess you have a point there, LOL. Send me some seeds and I'll do a comparison .....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 9, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I guess you have a point there, LOL. Send me some seeds and I'll do a comparison .....


lol i always did like u pipedream.. wish i would have been able to relocate to colorado


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol my sourkush is way rarer then columbian gold....... Less then 6 people in the whole world have my strain...


so you want a cookie< thread spammer< take your shit elsewhere< your no longer welcomed here express.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 9, 2011)

ill leave...... but if bricktop starts his shit again i will return..... good luck on ur grow and next time u report me make sure its for a just cause, cuzz it dont look so good for u reporting me for nothing while u call me a bitch and peace of shit the post right before... ur lucky that unlike u im the bigger man both litterly and figurativly and unlike u i dont snitch.... but happy growing anyway....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 9, 2011)

also thanx to everybody for all the rep, and likes threw this ordeal... sorry to those i offended except for bricktop... im not such a bad guy.... just dont get under my skin... im has civil has the next guy


----------



## shmow52 (Apr 9, 2011)

haha the only reason i think he is wise half the time is because of his avatar....


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 10, 2011)

your a strange one Express. one minute your posting, making logical statements, and the next your slamming me, and anyone else that asks questions of you. thats on top of the fact, this is a thread about a 30 yr old seed i got to sprout, not a thread about why the express' shit doesnt stink (NO PUN intended). you want to be a Decent contributor, and act the part of the bigger man you claim to be, you can keep posting here like anyone else can. All im asking is you all stay on topic, but your going beyond my threads intent, and inserting drama here that is not welcomed by me, the thread originator. 

I am a person that lives by the moto, i treat you as you treat me. that is to say, treat others the way you want to be treated. now its time to smoke my meds and get some sleep. it almost 3am here. 

just keep it on topic for the most part, and if you dont think its a CG then give some validation to your points is all. its not a pissing match, and neither of us want it to be one im sure.


----------



## jethead (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Timmah, Looking good. Do you plan on putting her outdoors when weather permits (potted or inground)? jethead


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> your a strange one Express. one minute your posting, making logical statements, and the next your slamming me, and anyone else that asks questions of you. thats on top of the fact, this is a thread about a 30 yr old seed i got to sprout, not a thread about why the express' shit doesnt stink (NO PUN intended). you want to be a Decent contributor, and act the part of the bigger man you claim to be, you can keep posting here like anyone else can. All im asking is you all stay on topic, but your going beyong my threads intent, and inserting drama here that is not welcomed by me, the thread originator.
> 
> I am a person that lives by the moto, i treat you as you treat me. that is to say, treat others the way you want to be treated. now its time to smoke my meds and get some sleep. it almost 3am here.
> 
> just keep it on topic for the most part, and if you dont think its a CG then give some validation to your points is all. its not a pissing match, and neither of us want it to be one im sure.


 
you made yourself apart of this... i didnt invite you into me and bt's arguement.. you enterd on behalf of him by your own free will............ sorry it had to happen here but it kinda had to........


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 10, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Anybody else that feels this way can click "like" on this post or post their own peace..... but you two need a fucking room...


By all means do ... but I wonder if they will add up to the number of likes I have received from the messages you are complaining about, they keep flowing in, or the PMs saying I am right?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> gas chromotography to this date is the only reliable way to measure cannaboids accuretly..... thats just period....



*You said that before and my reply was, I am not asking about the equipment used. I am asking about how the testing procedure was changed, what they began to do different from when pot was tested in era I talk about and 'the modern era.'

Since you have clearly proven that you do not have the slightest clue I will just tell you. I know you will refuse to believe it but it is as much of a fact as you believing that your Roadside Red is spectacular. * *

Back in 'the olden days' far less was understood about cannabis in general and in particular cannabinoids and what really was responsible for the high people got. They knew that THC was the main element but they did not know what else factored in. * 

*When testing was performed they took everything that was found within trichome heads, both glandular and non-glandular trichome heads and THC was a percentage of everything found withing them, everything. That means that in glandular trichome heads the glands, plant matter was part of the equation, and other* *organic substances belonging to buds like: amino-acids, sugars, terpenoids, vegetal hormones along with cannabinoids. 

Later everything other than cannabinoids were factored out of how THC level testing was performed. 

Can you see how that would alter percentages greatly? Here is a very simple example. If you are looking for one type of 'thing' and you have 200 'things' to look through and out of the 200 you find 10 of the type of 'thing' you are looking at you will come up with a percentage.

Now if you take the very same group of 'things' and decide that most of them are actually unimportant to what you are attempting to figure out and you factor out, you remove, say 120 of them, and when you look again you will once again find the very same 10 'things' but now that 10 compared to only 80 things rather than to 200 things will be a very different percentage of the total, won't it? There are still only the same number of type of 'thing,' you are looking for, just 10, that has not increased at all, but it has become a larger percentage in relation to the totally number of 'things' it is part of, that now being 80 'things' rather than 200 'things.'

Here is an example I found of a modern era strain that was tested using both the old method of testing and the newer method of testing. 

**Strain: Afgan Kush
Breeder: World of Seeds
* *Location: indoor, outdoor
Type: indica
Flowering: ~50 days
Normal or female seeds. *
*Way of cropping: Mainly indoor/very good yield outdoor
Race: Pure race obtained from the Afgani Kush zone
Genotype: Almost 100% Indica
High: Less than 1.5 m indoor/ until 2 meters outdoor
Wide: Depending on prune. Some branched without prune
Growing time: Three weeks
Harvest time: 45-55 days indoor/average October outdoor/pollitano
Resistance to mushrooms: Average
Resistance to plague: Depends on the plague
Irrigation tolerance: High tolerance to frequent irrigation and fertilization
Yield: Over 400 gr per m2 indoor/ 500 - 600 gr per plant outdoor
Medicinal value: High (for its high content in CBD).Excellent like anti-emetic and antispasmodic
Smell: Hashish.
Flavor: Fruity-sweet.
Effects: Very narcotic, almost devastating

THC Level:  21.6% measured upon the rest of cannabinoids. 7.4% measured upon the rest of organic substances belonging to buds like: amino-acids, sugars, terpenoids, vegetal hormones, and cannabinoids (determined by gas chromatography coupled with mass spectrometry)*


*Did you notice how when THC was only in relation to cannabinoids and cannabinoids alone, the newer method, the strain tested out as having a THC level of 21.6%? Did you notice that when tested the way pot was tested in 'the olden day's, using the method used to come up with THC levels of the strains I refer to, the THC level dropped all the way down into single digits, all the way down to 7.4%? 
*


*Think of that and think of the simple example above a moment. Why did 21.6% drop all the way down to 7.4%? Because glandular plant matter and other things** like* *organic substances belonging to buds like such as amino-acids, sugars, terpenoids, vegetal hormones were included along with cannabinoids. 
*


*When the very same strain was tested using the newer method and plant matter like the glands in trichome heads and **other* *organic substances belonging to buds like: amino-acids, sugars, terpenoids, vegetal hormones were removed from the process, were factored out of the equation, suddenly, instantly the very same stain had a THC level of 21.6%, 14.2% higher than when tested under the old testing method. 
*
*Someone posted information claiming pot of from 'the olden days' was about 1% THC. That is not exactly true. There were some tests that came in around 1%, more like 1.3%, but it ranged between 2.4% and 9.5%, in 1974, and that when* *sinsemilla started show up, around 1975 in my area, the level of THC jumped up to as high as 14%, and that was still using the old testing method. 
*
*OK, now consider this, if the using the old testing method turned a modern 21.6% strain into a weak 7.4% stain what would using the newer testing method turn strains that under the old testing method came in at 9.5% to 14% into if tested using the newer testing method? 
*


*Under the old testing method the better strain of 'the olden days, were between 2.1% to 6.6% higher in levels of THC than the modern strain that came in at 21.6% using the newer method and only 7.4% using the older method. Using the newer testing method on the higher percentage strains of 'the olden days' would result in them have much higher levels of THC than ANY modern strain. ANY. The 9.5% and higher strains of 'the olden days,' tested under the old testing procedure would all if retested under the newer testing method be much higher in levels of THC, and anything from 'the olden day's that was 7.4% back then would be 21.6% now and anything higher than 7.4% back then would be HIGHER ... and that ran up to as high as 14% back then in 'the olden days.'*


*That is the dirty little secret that 'The Dutch Masters' and the DEA/government do not want people to know because they each benefit from it. 'The Dutch Masters' benefit from it because they are seen as being Gods of Ganja that advanced evolution by leaps and bounds and that equates to overflowing bank accounts thanks to the clueless sheep who actually believe that 'The Dutch Masters' actually made pot more potent. 

The DEA benefited because after events like Woodstock where nearly a half million hippies got together and toked their brains out and there were no problems and the towns people raved about how nice and polite 'the kids' were and how before asking something they would say 'excuse me' and they would say 'please and thank you' and how they said the country should be proud of 'the kids' and even the local police chief praised the behavior of 'the kids' pot was seen as being a soft drug and it was becoming accepted and there were even some members of government at the time that say it being legalized as being inevitable and thought it should be made legal. * *



The discussions went on and on and science progressed and they learned more about cannabis and how much of what had been part of the testing for levels of THC did not belong in the testing procedure, that it was creating inaccurate false findings, so it was finally factored out. * *



That gave those against pot, hardline government people and the DEA precisely what they had prayed for, that they could suddenly claim that new super-strains were being created and that pot could no longer be seen as the safe soft drug that it once was. The result is that pot was never legalized in the U.S., which if not for the alterations in testing procedure it almost certainly would have been years back. * *



As I said earlier, I am positive that you, and likely many, will not believe any of this. But it is all fact. When I first heard about it I got it from what might be called the horses mouth itself. My cousin, well to be more accurate my cousin's husband was CIA and his neighbor and best friend was a member of the DEA. While visiting my cousin and her husband back around 1987 or 1988 my cousin's husband, his DEA pal and I were sitting around sipping a few beers and the topic turned to pot. I asked the DEA guy if many of the newer wunder-strains were found all around the country or mainly in isolated areas and he started to laugh his ass off. * *

He went on to say they do not exist and they never have existed and he told me about the alteration in testing for THC. HE said it likely saved his job and and jobs of many DEA agents. He said for a while in the past Congress was talking about cutting DEA funding because it was a waste of taxpayer dollars to fight against the 'soft drug.' He said the changes in testing let the DEA start to claim pot had become almost a hard drug and that is is dangerous and far more likely than ever to be a gateway drug and the government freaked and rather than cutting DEA funding and jobs the DEA was expanded and given increased funding. * *

He also went on to say that the way pot had been tested in the past, not just the method, but the way in general led to false inaccurate findings. He said confiscated pot would be tested yearly so a year to year level of potency could be charted. He said if an 18-wheeler filled wit pot would be confiscated the pot would remain in the trailer and parked in some fenced in government property. Some was stacked in government warehouses, when a domestic crop were found it would be yanked up by the roots and sometimes stacked in open sided government sheds or even piled in a field with tarps thrown over it, where it would basically become a compost pile. Confiscated pot would sit for as much as a year in conditions where it was exposed to high heat and light and various conditions known to degrade THC. By the time it was eventually tested THC degradation had altered, sometimes greatly, as in lowering them, the percentages that were then found.* *
Now when busts are performed samples are taken and sealed and sometimes put on ice and if not able to be tested right away they are refrigerated. Every possible step is taken to preserve the level of THC for testing. I read about one bust where the test results said the confiscated pot was 700% higher in THC than pot of the 70's. 700%! That was because it was perfectly preserved and of course tested under the newer method and then compared to the LOWEST recorded test levels of the past, that relied on the old method of testing. 



And since I am on the subject of THC testing do you, or for that fact anyone here other than me, know that current reported levels of THC are not actually the percentage of actual THC that is found? What is actually reported is the percentage of both THC and THCA. What they do is combine the two and IF all of the non-psychoactive THCA found does become fully psychoactive THC then the reported level is that the strain WOULD be. Not what it is when tested, but what it MIGHT POSSIBLY become. * *



It's called Calculated Active Cannabinoids, the calculation of what MIGHT or COULD be IF all of the non-psychoactive THCA would become fully psychoactive THC. * *



One of the 'flavor of the month strains,' Super Lemon Haze was tested by an independent lab and using the Calculated Active Cannabinoids method the THC level came in at 23.98%. * *



But using another modern testing method called Relative Ratio of Active Cannabinoids the very same samples came back with a THC level of 9.64%. * *

TEST ID: 1006622* *
REPORT DATE: December 16th 2010
VALID THRU: January 16th 2011
Point Test
Super Lemon Haze


PHYSICAL INSPECTION* *
Foreign Material: None
Moisture Content: 11.69%

MICROBIOLOGICAL EXAMINATION* *
Assay not performed.

PESTICIDE SCREENING* *
Assay not performed.

HEAVY METALS* *
Assay not performed.

CANNABINOID PROFILE* *Active Cannabinoids
CBD: <0.01%
CBN: 0.27%
THC: 0.88%* *
CBC: <0.01%
THCV: <0.01%

Inactive Cannabinoids* *
CBD-A: 0.71%
THC-A: 26.34%* *

Calculated Active Cannabinoids* *

CBD: 0.63%* *
CBN: 0.27%
THC: 23.98%* *
CBC: <0.01%
THCV: <0.01%

Relative Ratio of Active Cannabinoids* *

CBD: 0.25* *
CBN: 0.11
THC: 9.64* *
CBC: 0
THCV: 0

Total Assayable Cannabinoids: 28.2% Total: 24.88% Total: 10* *

Thank you for having your product tested by Full Spectrum Laboratories. The enclosed report details the results of the* *
testing performed on your product. This report shall not be reproduced, except in its entirety, without the written
approval of FSL. This report does not represent FSL Certification. The results relate only to those items tested.

Most people do not have even the slightest clue about true pot potency of the past .. and very few know the whole truth about recorded THV levels of pot of the present. * *

But MANY just LOVE to talk like they are TRUE EXPERTS on the subject. * *



Accept it or not, reject it or not, like it or not, it is all 100% factual.* *


Thus endeth the lesson.*


----------



## sso (Apr 10, 2011)

its easy to see the strains of today are a compromise at best.
the old school sativas give the best high but are difficult to grow indoors and up north
indicas give the best yield in the shortest time but are a sleepy boring high in the long run.

bt, why you bother with these "my shit is the shit" guys? havent been here long but any fight ive seen you in is always with some blablabla lackwit. looks like mostly "im right cause im right" rebuttals.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 10, 2011)

sso said:


> bt, why you bother with these "my shit is the shit" guys? havent been here long but any fight ive seen you in is always with some blablabla lackwit. looks like mostly "im right cause im right" rebuttals.


I guess it is just a flaw in my personality. Some, possibly many here, like to call me a blowhard and say I like to believe I know everything, but now and then some puppy will just really get under my skin. They will claim to be an expert on something they know absolutely nothing about and my flaw just won't allow me to let it pass. Plus I really do enjoy filling people in on things they do not know and many who do not get involved in some of these exchanges, but who do read them, do not know certain things so while it may appear that I am mainly arguing with one person in the process end up informing many. 

Example: From my message above. How many people do you believe knew that a given THC rating is actually the combination of both THC and THCA that is found and that the given percentage is actually based on what the percentage of THC could be if all the non-psychoactive THCA does become fully psychoactive?

Maybe I am way underestimating things but I tend to doubt that more than 10% of the people here knew that. Everyone on the site will not read the message and learn it, but some will and that means more people will then have a better understanding of how THC levels/percentages are determined and how advertised levels of THC are actually misleading in that not everyone will end up with all THCA becoming fully psychoactive, especially if they are ones who do not believe curing to be important or do not cure for long or are just to impatient to cure.


----------



## sso (Apr 10, 2011)

well, everyone´s gotta have a hobby,i guess lol

and yeah,thanks, did not know that before i read it from you.


----------



## Medical Grade (Apr 10, 2011)

i know i enjoy reading brick top's informative posts


----------



## luciferateme (Apr 10, 2011)

so does anyone know what the old thc level of the cg that timmah is growing was?, also based on all that info it means that more original strains are a lot stronger than the newer stuff. if thats the case arent there still areas in the world where weed still grows uninterupted which could possibly be a lot stronger than stuff that has been cross bred today. or more to the point the cg being grown on here, also if the method of testing was changed would it not be more beneficial to have the 2 testing scores availble somewhere (is it available?)
by the way that was a big read for an early sunday morning.
timmah is your plant showing any signs of sex yet.
lu


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 10, 2011)

sso said:


> well, everyone´s gotta have a hobby,i guess lol
> 
> and yeah,thanks, did not know that before i read it from you.


I'm a retired old dude, 56 years old, retired at 49, and in the colder months this fills most of my time so it is something of a hobby. 


And see what I mean ... out of my 'somewhat intense discussion' with the puppy you picked up a small tidbit of information that you might not otherwise have picked up. So did others. So out of something less than wonderful something good still resulted from it .. plus those who never knew the way THC levels were tested was changed now had the chance to read about it. I expect that most will flat out reject it because it is not what they want to believe, but some will realize that it is the truth and again, from something less than wonderful something good was the result .... learning, education, new knowledge that they might otherwise never learned. 

I am not saying that justifies all of the 'somewhat intense discussion,' but if at least in the end something good does come from it, than it was not all bad, or at least not as bad as some perceived it too be.


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 10, 2011)

I had no idea thats how it worked, Nice info


----------



## Medical Grade (Apr 10, 2011)

Brick top is one of those guys that would be awesome to sit down and burn one with and debate all kinds of tom foolery. I am still kind of confused on the calculated THC levels and THCA? i've grown SLH and it was up there on the potent list, not the most potent thing i ever smoked, but it was better than some other strains that are supposed to be so good, white widdow for example. - but, what breeder doesnt have white widdow version these days. you never know what your really getting anymore.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 10, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> Brick top is one of those guys that would be awesome to sit down and burn one with and debate all kinds of tom foolery.



Oddly I say the exact same thing about Winston Churchill. With his level of intelligence and his wit he would have to be fun to get high with and talk the night away. 




> I am still kind of confused on the calculated THC levels and THCA? i've grown SLH and it was up there on the potent list, not the most potent thing i ever smoked, but it was better than some other strains that are supposed to be so good, white widdow for example. - but, what breeder doesnt have white widdow version these days. you never know what your really getting anymore.


The THC/THCA thing is simple. Both are counted at being THC in that non-psychoactive THCA, under the proper conditions, will transform into THC, it is the precursor element to THC. There is no way for anyone to calculate if 65% of it of 80% of it or 100% of it will end up fully psychoactive THC so they just basically are saying that IF it does, X% will be the final percentage of THC. 

Now it is known that intense enough heat, as in flame will cause at least a partial decarboxylization process to occur, the process of non-psychoactive THCA turning into fully psychoactive THC, which explains why freshly harvested and dried but uncured cannabis can still be fairly potent. But it will not cause full decarboxylization so that is part of what makes a long slow cure important. Even then not all non-psychoactive THCA will become fully psychoactive THC, but between a long slow curing process and then the intense heat of flame, or a vaporizer, you will achieve whatever the maximum amount of decarboxylization as is possible given the strain, drying conditions, curing conditions and length of time etc. It might turn out to be 100% and then be what a reported THC level claimed it would be, but it might end up being 90% or 92% or 89% etc. There is just no way to accurately predict what will happen 100% of the time. 

That is why the more honest breeders will either not advertise a THC percentage or will say something like, 'as much as up to x%.' They know they cannot in all honesty say 22% or between 19% and 23% or no less than 25%. They also know that there can and will be a difference between phenotypes so to claim some percentage as if it is a fact in every case is something a more honest breeder will not do. They also know that genetics are really only about 50% of the final outcome and that while no one can grow a strain beyond it's genetic potential it is easy to grow it in a way to fall short of it's genetic potential, and they know many growers will do just that so they will not tell them they will end up with X%. 

Other breeders have taken the Madison Avenue advertising hype route and will sample their wares and then take in the very best they have to be tested and out of all that is tested they will advertise the highest level found. They don't care in the least if you end up 5% lower or 8% lower. They already got you to fall for their advertising, they already banked your money and they know that unless you totally blow the grow, as long as it turns out pretty good you will tell yourself, and your friends, that you are toking 25%THC pot, even if in reality it's 18%. 

People believe what they want to believe. If they believe a strain will assure them X% THC, as long as their crop turns out decent or better they will believe they have X% herb to smoke and they will LOVE the breeder because of it. 

There are no truth in advertising laws in regards to strains and there are no full disclosure laws in regards to strains. Honest breeders take one route, less than honest breeders take another route and each individual believes whatever it is that they want and or need to believe.


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 10, 2011)

I am glad I learned about testing THC from BT. But I have always been open to learning from people who know more then me rather then blowing a fuse because my brain cant handle that fact.
I would be one piss poor, dumber then dirt Ahole if I went through life like that.

Back to topic. If that 30 year old seed is actually a tall female sativa, how are you gonna grow it?
Topped, not topped, inside, outside? Its probaly on the first page, I did read the entire thread but its been awhile.


Bricktop/ If I had a pack of Nevilles SSH beans in my greedy little hands and did not want 6 foot trees, would it be ok to top them and maybe torture them into a smaller bush shape before flowering at about a month old after I get a good root system and some lush mature leaves growing in a 5 or 7.5 gallon pot? I would start them in smaller containers, moving into the five gallon a week before flower.
The five gallon pot is much easier for my old butt to move around and water.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Shantis SSH has phenos that are all over the place bro.I had one with fat leaves that finished in 9 weeks,I also had one hazy gal that took 14 weeks.My best pheno was a 10 weeker that was allmost pure sativa,it was actually stronger than my 14 week pheno.I popped 9 seeds and got 6 different phenos..good luck and good pheno hunting.....peace


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Apr 10, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I am glad I learned about testing THC from BT. But I have always been open to learning from people who know more then me rather then blowing a fuse because my brain cant handle that fact.
> I would be one piss poor, dumber then dirt Ahole if I went through life like that.
> 
> Back to topic. If that 30 year old seed is actually a tall female sativa, how are you gonna grow it?
> ...


 Topped and trained SSH will yeild way better than untopped plants


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 10, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Bricktop/ If I had a pack of Nevilles SSH beans in my greedy little hands and did not want 6 foot trees, would it be ok to top them and maybe torture them into a smaller bush shape before flowering at about a month old after I get a good root system and some lush mature leaves growing in a 5 or 7.5 gallon pot? I would start them in smaller containers, moving into the five gallon a week before flower.
> The five gallon pot is much easier for my old butt to move around and water.



Sure, you could do that. I have never tried topping Super Silver Haze but I have heard it responds half well to it. I don't know about other or additional training methods. 

But if you are talking about the Super Silver Haze that Neville and Shantibaba worked together to create, keep in mind, as they themselves say it; " For the experienced growers to the most advanced." It's a strain where if you want the best you can get from it you have to stay on top of things and head any problems 'off at the pass.' It's not the most forgiving strain to grow and if you have problems they can tend to spiral downhill quickly if you are not quick to react and react correctly. 

If you grow it like it is in 'intensive care' from day one and you should LOVE it. If you make bubble hash the trimmings will give you a really special treat. If you grow it like many people grow you may end up cursing the day you spent your money on it.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 10, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> Shantis SSH has phenos that are all over the place bro.I had one with fat leaves that finished in 9 weeks,I also had one hazy gal that took 14 weeks.My best pheno was a 10 weeker that was allmost pure sativa,it was actually stronger than my 14 week pheno.I popped 9 seeds and got 6 different phenos..good luck and good pheno hunting.....peace


I have only grown it three times and I didn't see nearly the number of phenotypes you described. Mine were always fairly similar, but a buddy of mine had your luck like yours. He almost swore he had to get a pack of mixed seeds because his plants were so different from each other. 

I guess it comes down to the luck of the draw.


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 10, 2011)

Lu... Not shown any sex yet that i can see. 

the plans are to stay in veg until it sexes.

if its a male, i ll isolate it in veg, take a few clones and grow them out. take the pollen, and buds, and see if i can get it genomed to determine its heritage (if possible). i ll do that if its female too.

but i ll take one clone from a male and grow it out for the pollen, should the test sample come back with good info.
at that time, i ll take the seedling and decide where to go from there at that point. Prolly offer some Pollen to a few breeders with a true female CG of old. Id like to use anything the seedling offers to try to get a true old school CG back in play on the conisours market.

if its female, much of the same process will happen, but the end plan will likely change. atm im just taking it day by day and playing it by ear.


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 10, 2011)

Timmahh I dont mean to hijack your thread. I am trying to stay on topic about growing sativas which will hopefully relate to your bean.



Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> Shantis SSH has phenos that are all over the place bro.I had one with fat leaves that finished in 9 weeks,I also had one hazy gal that took 14 weeks.My best pheno was a 10 weeker that was allmost pure sativa,it was actually stronger than my 14 week pheno.I popped 9 seeds and got 6 different phenos..good luck and good pheno hunting.....peace


Thanks for the info. I read some of that at the mr nice forum. I will have to read tons more.



Brick Top said:


> Sure, you could do that. I have never tried topping Super Silver Haze but I have heard it responds half well to it. I don't know about other or additional training methods.
> 
> But if you are talking about the Super Silver Haze that Neville and Shantibaba worked together to create, keep in mind, as they themselves say it; " For the experienced growers to the most advanced." It's a strain where if you want the best you can get from it you have to stay on top of things and head any problems 'off at the pass.' It's not the most forgiving strain to grow and if you have problems they can tend to spiral downhill quickly if you are not quick to react and react correctly.
> 
> If you grow it like it is in 'intensive care' from day one and you should LOVE it. If you make bubble hash the trimmings will give you a really special treat. If you grow it like many people grow you may end up cursing the day you spent your money on it.


I plan on getting another grow or three under my belt before I pop those. I have lots to learn especially when their are so many techniques of growing. Even though I am on my first grow, I have a long history of gardening off and on so that will help a lot.
I am day 32? flower on my first grow and things are looking great for my two bagseed sativas. One has 16 top colas, is lime green, tiny leaves, smells like cocco or chocolate, fluffly bright yellow tops that are starting to take the shape of a christmas tree. The other sativa has 8 main coals and less foliage. (I stripped some listening to one of those techniques) Its dark green, same tiny leaves, buds seem flatter but colas are more exposed to light, and buds are crawling all the way up, 6, 7 inches long. I know the diff between Indica and sativa because I also have endless sky going, along with a gifted pinapple clone that shows a little more indica in it then my dirtweed sativas.

Best part is the satisfaction and the exercise, the good spiritual feeling growing gives you. I grow veggies that are doing well indoors , waiting for weather to warm up and I dont feel near the love for them as I do for my medicine.
Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 10, 2011)

hey, dont sweat it BoneheadedBob. you and most all the other posters are fine. im very very familiar with how threads go offtopic. the best forums tend to have this charecteristic about them. but along with that comes the keyboard comandos like the Express appears to be. I dont doubt his grow, i dont doubt his experience with newer strains. I highly doubt and debate his knowledge of Old School Strians, and the CGs in perticular. as noted their were a few different outstanding lumbos, and i couldnt begin to tell which it could be. which is part and parcel for this perticular thread in and of itself. all the posters have been very helpful, and once jethead and I understood where we were both coming from, even our debate is part of the threads learning curve... so with the exception of the express, I welcome all posts, even if a bit OT. so post away. 

as long as the express can stay somewhat on topic, and help thru the thread, i have no issue of him posting.

You sound a bit like me, old gardener, never grew MMJ purposly. heh


----------



## growone (Apr 10, 2011)

well, as is common, the thread has taken its twists and turns, that's how threads go
some of us do remember THE Columbian gold back in the day
the day i'm talking about was about 1975 or so, and seeing this gold for the first time
its appearance was mind blowing, it was really gold! i hadn't seen anything close to it before
now i never had the luck to smoke the real Acapulco gold, so can't compare the 2
but the CG(that i remember) was here than gone practically in a eye blink, was less than a year
wasn't real expensive, thinking maybe $35 an ounce, you got some serious value for your money
now what has appeared after that(from what i saw), was different stuff of all kinds
some was good, and some was kind of gold, but nothing like that time in 75(or maybe it was 74)


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 10, 2011)

My dad took us to Acapulco after my brother passed. I was 20 and it was still a real classy place back in 76.
I asked for moto everywhere I went and I do mean everywhere and people looked at me like I was crazy for the four days we were there.
On the last day we had to leave the rooms and hang out till the flight out. I left to go get a bottle with the worm in it. (It was a big deal back then)
Headed back to the hotel I saw two dudes and before I could ask he looked at me and said I know what you want. You want the gold. Anyway he had a bag but I was not gonna take it on the plane, even though it was fairly safe to do back then.
I made him roll me a joint for 5 bucks, walked out to the beach and got lit, threw half the joint away and walked back to the hotel where everyone was waiting. I came around the corner and they all shook their heads at the same time. I actually sat on the beach for a few, thinking to myself I am too high to go back, I will have to make up a story, before I put practicality in front of paronia.


----------



## growone (Apr 10, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> My dad took us to Acapulco after my brother passed. I was 20 and it was still a real classy place back in 76.
> I asked for moto everywhere I went and I do mean everywhere and people looked at me like I was crazy for the four days we were there.
> On the last day we had to leave the rooms and hang out till the flight out. I left to go get a bottle with the worm in it. (It was a big deal back then)
> Headed back to the hotel I saw two dudes and before I could ask he looked at me and said I know what you want. You want the gold. Anyway he had a bag but I was not gonna take it on the plane, even though it was fairly safe to do back then.
> I made him roll me a joint for 5 bucks, walked out to the beach and got lit, threw half the joint away and walked back to the hotel where everyone was waiting. I came around the corner and they all shook their heads at the same time. I actually sat on the beach for a few, thinking to myself I am too high to go back, I will have to make up a story, before I put practicality in front of paronia.


nice little story, these are the memories we'd like to relive again, but i understand it's not too likely
so i grow the modern hybrids, and take what i can find for pheno's(still looking)


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2011)

growone said:


> nice little story, these are the memories we'd like to relive again, but i understand it's not too likely
> so i grow the modern hybrids, and take what i can find for pheno's(still looking)


dude... kali mist, certain arjans haze, nevilles haze, old time haze, origanal haze, are all what your looking for and seeds can be had today if wanted....


----------



## growone (Apr 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dude... kali mist, certain arjans haze, nevilles haze, old time haze, origanal haze, are all what your looking for and seeds can be had today if wanted....


understood, getting to them, just a slow process with so many strains


----------



## cawley (Apr 10, 2011)

Well if its what you say great I am old school smoked plenty of the gold and red in my day. The last time I saw the real deal was in 1978 then the green was really taking hold The seed will do what nature intended If you get mail then grow for more seeds if female cloe the hell out of it good luck


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol ive gotten over 300 rep points just fucking with you............ still wanna play whos more popular?


I have not kept track of how many rep points I have gotten thanks to our exchange, I don't pay attention to is, but just as the likes, + reps keep flowing in thanks to you. But when it comes to +rep. if you have ready many of my messages I have said repeatedly that I am not into it, that people do not need to give me any, that I see being like some junior high school popularity thing and that I wish it had never been thought up. Still I just keep getting the stuff. 

But I guess if you really want to compare popularity we could compare you having 32 friends in your friends list and me having 113 friends in my friends list. That's a little over three and a half times as many. 

But maybe you have just refused most of the friend's requests you have been sent. That would of course explain why you have so few and that it isn't really just a case of no one wanting to be friends with you.

Look dude, you more than proved that you did not have the slightest clue about what I asked you, so I educated you on the subject and as far as I am concerned our exchange is not over. If you want to rant on at me and others, that is of course up to you. But I more than proved my point, thanks to you, that do not know anything at all about strains of the era I was talking about, that you never knew anything at all about how THC level tests were altered and how it affected reported levels, and that you are not in any way the expert on pot, past or present, as you attempt to portray yourself as being. 

It's been a real slice of life .... now go smoke an ounce or two of your basement pollen chucking Roadside Red and try to catch a slight buzz, lick your wounds, get over it and move on because it's all history now.


----------



## Serapis (Apr 10, 2011)

You are one of the main reasons for the unrest.... you are the one that needs to cool it..



theexpress said:


> if i was u i would stop with the name calling...... this thread is the cause of much unrest and if enough people complain IT WILL BE SHIUT DOWN....so cool it


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I have not kept track of how many rep points I have gotten thanks to our exchange, I don't pay attention to is, but just as the likes, + reps keep flowing in thanks to you. But when it comes to +rep. if you have ready many of my messages I have said repeatedly that I am not into it, that people do not need to give me any, that I see being like some junior high school popularity thing and that I wish it had never been thought up. Still I just keep getting the stuff.
> 
> But I guess if you really want to compare popularity we could compare you having 32 friends in your friends list and me having 113 friends in my friends list. That's a little over three and a half times as many.
> 
> ...


 
lol ive gotten plenty of likes to......... and 300 rep points... no joke


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 10, 2011)

Brick Top, Youngin, Is speaking of things you can only have wet dreams about. i suggest you do what many of your generation need to do. thats SHUT THE FUCK UP< SET BACK and get a LEARNIN ON. 

you have done nothing but make CLAIMS you can not Prove. and posting a booger pic you stole from a seed banks website, doesnt prove jack shit, excpet your full of shit. 

Most of what BT has stated, is just how i recall the world working in the era he is discussing. You, on the other hand, are just dropping shitbombs out of your mouth, for the sake of being a keyboard commando. I want to believe you ll own up to the claim of being the "Better Man" here (but ofcourse i know that wont happen, cuz little boys can only pretend to be Men of Honor), and just leave this thread as you said you were doing atleast once, but i think twice if my count is correct. 

Or you can keep up your BS, acting like a 3 yr old not getting their cookie, and i ll keep reporting you. your meek and flawed perception is im snitching on you, but my reality is your a fucktard, and need to go.


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 10, 2011)

couple pics of the sprout at almost 7pm. 














dont appear to be showing any sex yet, but looks great. hell its even growing a beard hair. heh






If you look in on the grow jounal of faderharley, he has a thread here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/365243-searching-gold-columbian-gold.html where he has an old school CG growing out. hes into bloom stage, but has kept a close pic digest. If you look at his CG on page 2, and compare it to mine, you ll find they have Very similar leaf structure, right down to the serraded edges of the leaves themselves. this isnt proof in and of itself, but i think with him being able to verify what he has, and it so far, and near the same ages (pics taken, his was day 18, mine was day 20) of the grow, they certainly look like they could of came from the same seed stocks.

just my2 cents by the pic comparrison.


----------



## colonuggs (Apr 10, 2011)

shittttt...where did the panama red go.... now there was some killer weed.... along with the real deal opium dipped tye stick.....sense a millya too ....

ohhhh the good old days...when men were men and women still wanted to be


----------



## growone (Apr 10, 2011)

i will say it's bit more sativa looking(just a bit), still a healthy looking plant
i checked out the CG thread, was interesting, had one of the back crossed Columbian strains with some indica
i did grow out some red tip Columbian a few times, but never tried the CG seeds i had, just too many seeds and too little time to tend a grow


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 11, 2011)

lookin real nice bro


----------



## xebeche (Apr 12, 2011)

Hmmm, I've been following this grow from the beginning, and I must say I'm impressed with your progress thus far. You've done a really nice job. In my experience, it's tricky to grow a healthy plant when you only have ONE seed...and no way of obtaining another if things go wrong. It's very easy to "over-care" for 'em and worry too much about their condition. Keep up the good work, and I really hope this plant turns out to be the something special that you're looking for (or if not, then at the very least some fine smoke for your efforts).


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 12, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> couple pics of the sprout at almost 7pm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it looks good and healthy man.....the leaf structure dont mean alot at this stage...ive had sativas that looked chubby in early veg but went super skinny in flo....i actually have one rigt now. if you looked at my C99 as a baby yud think it was a indica or a 50/50.....3 weeks later you woulndt recognize it....i got hope for this one still lol...keep it green bro


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

on topic<> how long you vegging for timmah?


----------



## Serapis (Apr 12, 2011)

Are you so rarely on topic now a days that you feel the need to announce it before your post? 



theexpress said:


> on topic<> how long you vegging for timmah?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

lol^^^.....thanx for the laff


----------



## Unnk (Apr 12, 2011)

-sigh- these threads are the reason why i don't like commin on RIU much anymore 

to many younging strutting their shit like it smells like a bouquet of roses

and tooooo many people bickering over whos better at growing

how about this 

BT - You know you have the ability to look away, if he chooses to be ignorant of things in front of him thats ALL on him.

The express - Same goes to you, you have the ability to look away and not post and go on with your day. 

Who are you guys trying to prove anythign to 

in sum of its just a shouting match of opinions 

so let the people smoke the shit they like and everything will be okay 


hey i personally prefer the pure sativa routes as they give me the most unique buzzes IMO (key words here IMO IMO)

but i will say i like the indica hybrids at well specially when i have just gotten outa work and need a good snooze button


but to say your og is better then his haze or my thai is so much better than your kush is just well ASININE


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

Unnk said:


> -sigh- these threads are the reason why i don't like commin on RIU much anymore
> 
> to many younging strutting their shit like it smells like a bouquet of roses
> 
> ...


i think were all over it now..... different strokes for different folks... and lets just leave it at that for everyones sake....


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i think were all over it now..... different strokes for different folks... and lets just leave it at that for everyones sake....


more like, different smokes for different folks lol.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> more like, different smokes for different folks lol.


i will just leave the subject saying this... hopefully this dont start some more shit.... when i smoke weed i like my weed to knock my dick in the dirt and leave me drained.... almost in a comatosed stupur... thats what im looking for in a drug/meds... and ive found it


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

has dank has that pic looks keep in mind that was a pic from a 6 m.p. camera.... and in real life its kief ontop of kief ontop of kief, ontop of kief, ontop of some plant matter... and the cannaboid cocktail in it is rich and potant


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> has dank has that pic looks keep in mind that was a pic from a 6 m.p. camera.... and in real life its kief ontop of kief ontop of kief, ontop of kief, ontop of some plant matter... and the cannaboid cocktail in it is rich and potant


Yeah I saw that pic in your grow journal. Saw a lab report of some sour kush yesterday came to like 20% THC.....wonder what yours would register at.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Yeah I saw that pic in your grow journal. Saw a lab report of some sour kush yesterday came to like 20% THC.....wonder what yours would register at.


id only be guessing but im sure its in excess of 21% thc and i wouldnt be surprized if it was over 30% total cannaboids or more by volume.... first chance i get my shit is getting tested


----------



## theinhibitor (Apr 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> id only be guessing but im sure its in excess of 21% thc and i wouldnt be surprized if it was over 30% total cannaboids or more by volume.... first chance i get my shit is getting tested


30% cannaboids by volume is ridiculous lol...its usually in the .9%. Hash oil has 36% CNB's.
And I never understood why people think their weed ever has 20% THC. This is a myth propagated by bad lab testing methods. Their are many kinds of THC (yes you heard me right) and only some give you the high effect and that percentage is about 2.37% in the BEST weed currently tested. Cannabinol and cannaboid content is usually around the .9% per volume.

http://www.dankspot.com/stoners/weed8/cannabinoids-active-ingredients-marijuana-3218.html

And having your weed tested is incredibly expensive. If your paying one of those so-called biotech companies that say they can do it for 60 bucks your getting ripped off. they prob smoke your weed, make up some numbers on a nice looking spreadsheet and laugh at you.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

theinhibitor said:


> 30% cannaboids by volume is ridiculous lol...its usually in the .9%. Hash oil has 36% CNB's.
> And I never understood why people think their weed ever has 20% THC. This is a myth propagated by bad lab testing methods. Their are many kinds of THC (yes you heard me right) and only some give you the high effect and that percentage is about 2.37% in the BEST weed currently tested. Cannabinol and cannaboid content is usually around the .9% per volume.
> 
> http://www.dankspot.com/stoners/weed8/cannabinoids-active-ingredients-marijuana-3218.html
> ...


lol my man i mean this in all respect.... IF YOUR HASH OIL IS ONLY 36% TOTAL CANNAOBIDS BY VOLUME YOU DID SOMETHING WRONG MAKING IT.....


----------



## colonuggs (Apr 12, 2011)

Cost $25 a strain in colorado ...you get results


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

colonuggs said:


> Cost $25 a strain ...you get results


its not the cost im worried about... these companies only test medical marijuana in there native states.... you know that...


----------



## shmow52 (Apr 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> its not the cost im worried about... these companies only test medical marijuana in there native states.... you know that...


 send it to me. ill be sure to get tht tested for ya.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> send it to me. ill be sure to get tht tested for ya.


ok i was always a sucker for cat eyes.. lol..


----------



## theinhibitor (Apr 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol my man i mean this in all respect.... IF YOUR HASH OIL IS ONLY 36% TOTAL CANNAOBIDS BY VOLUME YOU DID SOMETHING WRONG MAKING IT.....


Obviously you haven't read the article since it explains everything. It was done by professional chemists that have degrees and knowledge of this subject at a graduate or phd level AKA they are much much much smarter than you or me about the levels of chemicals in marijuana.

Not trying to insult you but 36% by volume is nonsense. in hashish or resin, preparation is huge in determining THC CBL and CBN levels and the percentages reported aren't by weight but by total active ingredient weight. In hashish, its 40-90% BY PROPORTION. this proportion is the total active ingredient weight. not total weight. the two are VASTLY different.
And average THC levels in marijuana plants is 9.6. 20% THC is the max seen in samples of RESIN. and looking at the amount of resin on your plants resin is also not a good indicator of THC levels as stated by the article you didn't read. basically, the frostiness of the bud has little indication to the levels of THC of the plant.

And THC percentage posted on seedbanks is never accurate. Heard of misleading advertising? Not even the top researchers at CMCR have found a weed that boasts more than 10% levels of THC by BUD weight.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

theinhibitor said:


> Obviously you haven't read the article since it explains everything. It was done by professional chemists that have degrees and knowledge of this subject at a graduate or phd level AKA they are much much much smarter than you or me about the levels of chemicals in marijuana.
> 
> Not trying to insult you but 36% by volume is nonsense. in hashish or resin, preparation is huge in determining THC CBL and CBN levels and the percentages reported aren't by weight but by total active ingredient weight. In hashish, its 40-90% BY PROPORTION. this proportion is the total active ingredient weight. not total weight. the two are VASTLY different.
> And average THC levels in marijuana plants is 9.6. 20% THC is the max seen in samples of RESIN. and looking at the amount of resin on your plants resin is also not a good indicator of THC levels as stated by the article you didn't read. basically, the frostiness of the bud has little indication to the levels of THC of the plant.
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hash_oil


butane hash oil and hexane hash oil {what they used to use to make olive oil} is way more potant then what your sayin...... pretty much all they extract is cannaboids and very lil to no chlorafphll and plant waxes


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 12, 2011)

I was referring to this https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/424532-test-results.html



subcool said:


> Jack the Ripper
> 
> 
> Jack The Ripper
> ...


That's the lab that reported 20% thc in sour kush and almost 30% active cannabinoids total for JTR.


----------



## colonuggs (Apr 12, 2011)

that lab reported my ECSD at 23% thc


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

colonuggs said:


> that lab reported my ECSD at 23% thc


my sourkush is half ecsd and half pre 98 bubba kush........


----------



## kmksrh21 (Apr 13, 2011)

WOW!! I'm watching this one... My personal opinion I'd go for the female and clone... Either way that's epic stuff man..... good luck on this one!!


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> on topic<> how long you vegging for timmah?


 

im not positive at the momen. its been rooted and under a veg light for about 4 weeks now. it has a great root base growing as i can see them are poking out of the bottom of the 5incher. 
idealy, id like to put it outside and let it go (taking a fair number of clones, before it heads out. but thats nearly impossible here in Mi while staying in contraints of our MMJ laws. (locked and enclosed facility is part of the law). So it ll like stay inside, atleast until i can make more decisions on how to move forward.

Timmahh


P.S. Thank you for working on topic the Express. i fully understand how forums and threads work. I have over 27,000 posts on a hugely popular Remote Control forum, and own my own small forum. Its fine to head off topic as long as things stay somewhat relavent.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 13, 2011)

want to see my colombian gold pics Timmah?


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 13, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> want to see my colombian gold pics Timmah?


absolutly. can you give some background strain information on it for referance as well?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 13, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> absolutly. can you give some background strain information on it for referance as well?


Yeah NP. I figured I'd uselessly posted enough already, it's about your grow afterall. 

These are Reeferman's Santa Marta CG. Both were female one has a lot more nodes than the other but the other one has been producing bigger frostier nugs. They are 7 weeks 12/12 and still have a ways to go. I pollinated them with a male of the hawiian sativa in hopes it will bring the flowering down a little. This is exactly what I wanted though colombian is supposed to look like this, it's about quality and experimenting for me. 



The 2 plants at the bottom were flowered a couple days after this pic. The other pics were from today and the stakes are 4 1/2 feet I think. 

Here's the hawaiian for comparison.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice CGs Pipe.....i always wondered about Reefs gear..ive heard alota good things..thne alota bad things.............i might try a fw of his sativas out..there all on sale at hemp depot.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 14, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Nice CGs Pipe.....i always wondered about Reefs gear..ive heard alota good things..thne alota bad things.............i might try a fw of his sativas out..there all on sale at hemp depot.


There definately is a mixed feeling on reeferman but his sativas have always seemed to be popular. Besides, there isn't a whole lot of options to find sativas anyways. Personally, I don't care too much about his personal business I am only concerned with the end product. I have seen all the stuff HD has and there does seem to be some good deals- 100$ for 20 seeds, these were even cheaper @ the attitude.


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 15, 2011)

now that does bring back some memories of the old school sativa. happen to have any younging pics? would liek to see how they looked around 5 weeks from sprouting if possible. 

heres a couple pics from yesterday


















while it does look like Faders CG when small, it doesnt have much similar to your pics above Pipe. which is why i hoped you had a pic or 2 of it early on i can compare too. at any rate, its looking very very good. nice symetrical growth with now mutations, which should be on course with it being as old as it is. Even if this is a Hybrid of some sort, it would be a very very early cross.
but imo, unless something large gives itself up, this is still appearing to be what i believe it is.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 15, 2011)

Those first pics are about 5 weeks old, the other 2 are clones from them. 

I also have grown the WOS CG like Fader. Here's some pics of mine. She didn't makeit all the way through flowering...there's a reason I use stakes now 





















(colombian in the very back)

Both stretched a lot when flowered but the WOS flowered much quicker. I have heard that they are dutch varities just named to sell and all the colombian pics I see have much tthinner leaves and longer flowering times more like the reeferman version.


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 15, 2011)

ya, my understanding is the orig CG as noted earlier, is nearly always a 16 - 18week flower up to 22, but that is under all MN (Mother Nature). IM thinking it maybe able to be shortened a bit if in a controlled grow enviroment, but im merely speculating on that from my current limited knowledge base. i maybe completely off base. but with that said, i wouldnt think you could get any of them any shorter than say a 12wk to 14wk flower time. 

the very first pic you posted, does look similar to sprout up there in leaf shape, tooth shape, size, count ect..


----------



## growone (Apr 15, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> ya, my understanding is the orig CG as noted earlier, is nearly always a 16 - 18week flower up to 22, but that is under all MN (Mother Nature). IM thinking it maybe able to be shortened a bit if in a controlled grow enviroment, but im merely speculating on that from my current limited knowledge base. i maybe completely off base. but with that said, i wouldnt think you could get any of them any shorter than say a 12wk to 14wk flower time.
> 
> the very first pic you posted, does look similar to sprout up there in leaf shape, tooth shape, size, count ect..


i think this will be a good measure of your genetics, as well as your patience
good luck on what could be a flowering marathon


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 15, 2011)

me 2. My patience is good. was married to a severe bi polar woman for 8 yrs. shes still alive, lol so my patience are dandy. lol if the genetics are as good as my patience, i should be golden (pun intended. lol)


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 17, 2011)

Im happy to say its not sure yet. i think those are pistil formation. well after confirmation below, they are stipules, not pistils. my bad.


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 17, 2011)

Girl? I see nothing yet. What are you seeing?


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 17, 2011)

you dont see those pistils coming out of the crotch of the leaf/main stem in the 2nd to last pic?

the bottom pic, you can see them forming and starting to pull away from the main stalk.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 17, 2011)

Those are on both sexes, still have some time before sex can be determined.


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 17, 2011)

Good upclose pic for confirmation.



ok, was not aware of that, but they seemingly look to be pistils. guess im just eager to see what it is. lol


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 17, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> Good upclose pic for confirmation.
> 
> 
> 
> ok, was not aware of that, but they seemingly look to be pistils. guess im just eager to see what it is. lol


View attachment 1555119

They are stipules...


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 17, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> There definately is a mixed feeling on reeferman


Reeferman was among the best when many breeders who many here believe to be good or great were still working their paper routes or riding their bicycles to little league practice.

Reef is a true pro while many popular and beloved breeders are schmoes.


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 17, 2011)

ok, I was under the impression those were the Pistils. Ive been slightly mis informed then.

So then, Stipules are just a typical formation on any plant, not gender specific then. bummer.


----------



## growone (Apr 17, 2011)

no pistils may be 'good' news in a way, if you were seeing pistils so quickly, it would cast doubt on being a dominant equatorial sativa


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 17, 2011)

yes i agree. 

i need to get myself more familar with the process, but being away for work thru the week and no lappy for when im gone, has put a big wrench in my learning curve as of late.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 17, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Reeferman was among the best when many breeders who many here believe to be good or great were still working their paper routes or riding their bicycles to little league practice.
> 
> Reef is a true pro while many popular and beloved breeders are schmoes.


Well I meant his persona, I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. Again, the finished product is all I am interested in but I could see why some people wouldn't want to do business w/ him due to his past.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 17, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Well I meant his persona, I'm sure you know what I'm talking about.



I don't know about his; "persona." I just know that I have dealt with him since his early days as Prairie Fire Seeds and later as Reeferman and a good number of times in the past, while he was still in Canada, I would call to ask about strains and a number of times I spoke with him and he seemed honest and straightforwards. We have also been members of several sites together and exchanged a fair number of messages and again, he was always honest and straightforward with me. 

Those things are more important to me than one's; 'persona." Who and what someone chooses to portray themselves to the public where image can matter and be of importance is far less important to me than who and what they actually are in the real world.

Definitions of *persona* on the Web:


character: an actor's portrayal of someone in a play; "she played the part of Desdemona"
(Jungian psychology) a personal facade that one presents to the world; "a public image is as fragile as Humpty Dumpty"
wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn


----------



## donni101 (Apr 18, 2011)

this thread is pretty informative and entertaining I like the banter and jabs. Good luck on this grow. I have some seedboutique freebies sam the skunkman (mixed seedsxhaze/skunk#1). I heard this is a long flowerer. I also heard the seeds were old and may not pop. Out of 4 one popped for me and just poked out the soil about 3 days ago.


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 18, 2011)

ty Donni. its got some pizzazz thats for sure. lol

Sprouts doing fine. popped a few more seed into the cup and drown them saturday. when they sank, into the peat/dom they went.

bot are rooting. one is a DP WW, so nothing new there, but the other is one of the older Early Pearl seeds i had. got about 3 healthy seeds in the mid/late 90s. so they re not as old as the CGs. have 3, and tried one so far. so far so good. should be fully sprouted in the next day or so. 
so thats 2 old skooler seeds. the cool thing about the EP, is its one of the first Hybrids of mostly a sative, and some indica. and is a early finisher, likely the first available. should be its own fun ride.


----------



## donni101 (Apr 18, 2011)

Im glad to see you found the Early Pearl seed. How many weeks to flower for her? I'll guess 9-10 wks not sure. Please inform me. thanks.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Well I meant his persona, I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. Again, the finished product is all I am interested in but I could see why some people wouldn't want to do business w/ him due to his past.


 I know about his past..to each his own i say lol..but are his genetics still decent?> alota of em are on sale to move at hemp depot...i jus didnt wanna get hosed.


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 21, 2011)

the EP is just about a week from sprout, its Tall to. lol will need to transplant it and the DP WW this weekend into 5 inchers. 

i ll probably veg the EP for 3 to 4 weeks, after another 2 weeks of rooting time. then i ll take a couple cuts like im doing with the CG, and bloom them out. Its my understanding, EP would bloom out in 8 to 10 weeks. so if all goes well, near the end of August or so, I should be taking the first ones out of bloom. ofcourse assuming its a F and not a M.

I ll get pics in a while of them all.

the CG is nearly a ft tall (10ish inches) now. has LOTs and Lots of internodal growth.


----------



## sm0keyrich510 (Apr 21, 2011)

i found this thread at the perfect time. can't wait to see if you got a female.

id kill for some 30yr old Columbian Gold! its the closest thing a young guy (in my 20s) can get to being able to smoke weed back in the 70s/80s. 

great job. plant looks very nice.


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 21, 2011)

the final verdict is still out on what it really is, but im pretty sure of my mammory, though its been off before. lol

none the less its looking great. i last say it mon morn as i left for work, got home tonight, did the norm, then check the kids.
all needed a drink. took a few pics along the way. this is about 8pm tonight.











nice close up of how much its sprouting.









heres a pic of the 2 new sprouts.they were barely peaking thru the dirt monday. only the dp had a green leaf area about 1/4 in up. the ep was barely a white spot in the peat. here they are after 4 days of 16/8 under a dom with 2 t12 floros (same as sprout 1)

EP on Left, DP WW on right.






EP is the taller of the 2
really showing a more vigorous growth rate imo.






enjoy.
Timmahh


----------



## xxEMOxx (Apr 23, 2011)

I would take cuts regardless of sex, either male or female!!!!

Also wow its tough, i guess I would want it to be female, but at the same time I would love to have a male and female of both to breed it out, landrace and pure genetic not messed with landrace stuff from 20-30 years ago are prettty much now gone stateside for sure..... look at how hard and how much some breeds like Anjan spend just to find true pure landrace stuff that is unmolested.


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 24, 2011)

i planned on taking a couple cuts today, but its going to have to wait till next weekend. too much to do today to get ready for the work week. 

so next week, i ll take 2 cuts (the top, and one lower one) and get them rooted up so they can go into bloom by the middle of may i hope.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Apr 25, 2011)

Still watching that CG, Lovin this grow, keep it up...


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 26, 2011)

thanx. Coming along nicely. Still unsure at this point. this is pretty much Day 40 from sprout. still looking a bit wide but fingers are starting to get longer and longer on the newest top sprouts. going to try to cut 2 clones off it this weekend, maybe sooner depending on weather and work.


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Apr 29, 2011)

yea , they do look a little fat for a sativa ... but Iv'e never grown one myself ... so they may get thinner as they go - not sure to be honest - but I'm really hoping that you have a real old school sativa there . Time will tell- just hang in there and see where it goes .


Best of luck - I'll be checking back


----------



## Timmahh (May 3, 2011)

ty, Sprout and the new cuts are all looking great today.


----------



## shrigpiece (May 4, 2011)

It is known for pure sativas to have thicker leaves on some phenos. Looking healhy bro.


----------



## Timmahh (May 4, 2011)

in noticing much of the leaf structure is a 9 leaf pattern. not sure if that makes any differance, but the percentage of them is way over the other lower first grown leafs which were mostly 5 and 7s.


----------



## growone (May 4, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> in noticing much of the leaf structure is a 9 leaf pattern. not sure if that makes any differance, but the percentage of them is way over the other lower first grown leafs which were mostly 5 and 7s.


that doesn't sound too out of the ordinary, i think there are a few strains that have a higher leaf count - don't recall what those would be though


----------



## toastycookies (May 4, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> in noticing much of the leaf structure is a 9 leaf pattern. not sure if that makes any differance, but the percentage of them is way over the other lower first grown leafs which were mostly 5 and 7s.


my sativa's have a lot of 9ers and pretty sure some 11's. i'll check it out to be sure when lights come on tonight in a couple hours... but the fingers on mine are definitely a LOT narrower...


----------



## steampick (May 4, 2011)

Whatever it is, it sure looks healthy. Beautiful, even green in those leaves, man. Nice job.


----------



## Medical Grade (May 4, 2011)

looks indica dominant for sure..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2011)

looks pretty good.... it is possible to have an indica dom sativa...the mystery continues lol..cant wait to see it flower


----------



## mccumcumber (May 4, 2011)

Kind of looks like Maui Waui to me. However, I was only told the seed that I was growing was Maui Waui, it could have just been any strain from Hawaii...


----------



## mccumcumber (May 4, 2011)

http://forum.sensiseeds.com/images/cannabis_photo_competition/cultivation_diary/hawai_maui_waui_win19_12223.html
Found some breeder photos (not 100% sure they're breeder photos) shows some pictures in veg.


----------



## Timmahh (May 5, 2011)

well it certainly does have that Maui Appearance. thanx for the time and pic link.
some time will tell the tale.


----------



## kmksrh21 (May 8, 2011)

So exciting... how long you been vegging now? how tall is it? when do you plan to flower? so anxious... I just got a panama red seed from a old timer in Panama... Cant wait to see how that goes...


----------



## Timmahh (May 8, 2011)

it was planted march 15th, sprouted on the 16th. started this thread on the 18th.

its about 15 inches tall, and gave me 2 cuts last weekend. the seedling will stay in veg until i can grow out the cuts and have them tested. i ll likely take more cuts off it before too long. not sure how big it ll be when im done vegging, but if its going to get TOO big, i ll bloom it out and keep a few of the cuts in veg to keep them smaller.

so flowering is up in the air for the seedling, but the two cuts i got last weekend should be heading into bloom in a month or so from now.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 9, 2011)

I usually just flower the plant after roots show on the cuttings.


----------



## Timmahh (May 20, 2011)

i thought about doing that. but decided i wanted to veg it a bit first. will be going into bloom by end of next week with them, regarless of size.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 20, 2011)

you aren't going to hold a cut back? Or am I misreading that?



Mine got the axe last week.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2011)

i think he took 2 cuts already PD

so Timmah what are you going to do if its a male?


----------



## Dropastone (May 20, 2011)

Got any new pics, it's been a while?


----------



## Timmahh (May 21, 2011)

ive been out of state working. have someone baby setting. and its killing me. have gotten bi weekly reports that all is doing well. i wont be home till mid next week. 

i ll be taking 2 more cuts when i get home. the 1st 2 will go into bloom, and next 2 will veg for a bit. then i may keep on of them out in veg, then stick the seedling into bloom, but atm, i still think i want to hold the seedling in veg. 


im hopeing i ll be getting a couple pics today texted to me. im very eager to see how things have evolved in the last 2.5 weeks once im home.


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (May 24, 2011)

well hurry home .... we need pics : )


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2011)

yeah good choice..yur better off leaving the plant intact in veg and keep cutting from it...cant wait til you flip these !!!


----------



## Timmahh (May 24, 2011)

just walked in the door. 
Poor sprout is droopy as all get out. he looks like hes Sad Sad Sad. hes pretty dry. got him some water (baby setter was foilage spraying and putting water into the bottom run off tub, not thru the dirt, DOH) but as of saturday, he was looking pretty good im told from my buddy who swung in quick to take a look on sat. i ll grab a few pics in the morning. alot to get done around here yet tonight.


----------



## gfreeman (May 24, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> ty. good info.
> 
> i can verify personally the bean came out of the middle of a 2.2 kilo stamped with the CG gold seal. as i said, Late 70s/early 80s (78 to 81 for sure).
> 
> ...


i like how you say you can verify its from a kilo stamped CG yet you were in middle school. rrriiiiiggggghhhhhttttt.


----------



## Timmahh (May 24, 2011)

yes i can. and yes i was. i have 2 older brothers. the closest was 9 yrs older than I am (i say was, as he passed 5 yrs ago) and my oldest brother is 12 yrs older than I am. So yes, i Was in Middle School, and yes i can Verify where i pulled the seeds from.


the only thing i can not verify is which seeds where which, as i didnt lable either of the 2 types of seeds i had in this pertiucal stash, just knew what i had in it as far as what 2 types. some CGs and some HBs. so if you dont like my account, sorry bout your luck. but it is what it is, whether you like or approve of it or not.

what a differance a few hrs and some water can do. Sprout looks pretty good again now, just after a good watering. hes going to be fine.












im absolutly serious when i say the leaves were all drooped down. the whole thing was like 3 inches diameter. he was pathetic looking.

gave a good water, and a good spray down, and hes looking really good atm. woouuuuuuhhhhhh.

gonna get one of the cuts that looks good into bloom saturday. but tomorrow i need to spend some time in the bloom room with a bit of rope.


----------



## kmksrh21 (May 25, 2011)

Glad she "bounced back" for ya. That plant is looking great, still can't believe you gotta flippin 30 yr old strain under ur roof. Those are some wicked fan leaves. Nicely done


----------



## growone (May 25, 2011)

you're crossing the point where the pot will support a plant of that size, you'll likely need to transplant soon


----------



## Timmahh (May 25, 2011)

yes, transing is onthe list in the next 48 hrs. gotta move hempy, so i can free up some small buckets for other small plants.

will do that likely tomorrow, as id like to stick the new bloomers in tomorrow night. i head out monday, and im hoping i can find out what sex the cutting i took is. but it needs a bigger pot first as well.

i was like WTH. it was looking pathetic, so much so i didnt want to take a pic of it. certainly was wilting, but must of just been a recent situation, as 2hrs after some water to the roots and a light foilage spray, it was looking like it is in the pic above. whew.....


----------



## Timmahh (May 29, 2011)

well verdict is in i think now. I would have to say it is a Girl.

just stuck a rooted cut into bloom to see how it does. it was about 6 inches going into bloom.


----------



## kmksrh21 (May 29, 2011)

WOOOHOOO!!! Congrats! The wait is over... I have a panama red seed from panama that just germed, gonna use the same technique to find the sex. Beautiful work my friend!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 29, 2011)

Congrats brother...i hope it stays a girl for you!


is that a nut on top of the pistil?


----------



## Timmahh (May 29, 2011)

i seen that, unfortunatly i cant find my reading glasses to take a closer look. will have to get a new pair tomorrow, so all i can do today is try to get clear pics. lol its a bit of a bitch. heh.

but that is the only place i see anything on sprout, and shes still in under veg lighting. once i get a better pic, i ll share. dman i need my specs. lol


----------



## Timmahh (May 30, 2011)

ok, got 2 good close pics. by eyeball, it looks like just a new growth, stem maybe. no where else do i see anything similar to the pic above. only that spot. here are the 2 good pics i just took.


----------



## sm0keyrich510 (May 30, 2011)

yep thats a lady alright. 

thank god! i was pulling for you!


do you intend on breeding it? im just asking because a 30-yr old Columbian Gold is pretty damn rare and probably worth something...especially if you made S1 beans...

oh and this may be wishful thinking but...if you do happen to make beans from it (s1 or otherwise) i personally would pay for those genetics! 

but either way i hope you enjoy the smoke that comes from it. im still sub'd


----------



## Timmahh (May 30, 2011)

yes, after i can confirm genetics, my Main goal will be to source some old skool Male CG Pollen to bring on a line of 100% seeds (if i can find male CG Pollen, and ofcourse considering my genetic testing confims my beliefe of the herritage of my sprout).

the long term goal is to be able to introduce an Old School pure CG strain, so that more precise breeding can begin from the beginning again.

I also have an Early Pearl sprouted from late 80s early 90s, and from the mid 80s i have a few precious Hawaiian Blue seeds, but they look a bit immature, so im not sure if they ll sprout at all. can only hope for the best with them.


----------



## asaph (May 31, 2011)

yes they say you can influence (but not determine) the sex of the plant, with the conditions of the environment - lights, RH, temps, nutes etc. cervantes' grow bible mentions it.

imo would be better to grow fem, clone it, then breed some clones with different strains to see what you get. given that you have only one plant of this. also you can herm it and make feminized seeds, especially if it doesn't herm easily - that way you know your feminized seeds will not turn out hermies themselves when grown properly.


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Jun 1, 2011)

you can hope to find some real CG pollen but I woudnt count on it ... you may have to take a clone or 2 and hermie them for seed stock . There are a few seedbanks claiming to have some oldschool CG but you know how that usually goes .... glad it turned out to be female for you though , you can clone the hell outa it from here anyway .....


----------



## cary schellie (Jun 4, 2011)

ive used seeds that were 10 plus years old. just stored in a pill bottle. i belive him


----------



## Timmahh (Jun 9, 2011)

cary schellie said:


> ive used seeds that were 10 plus years old. just stored in a pill bottle. i belive him


hmm, nice back yard. any thoughts on my girl? does it look anything like your local variety?


----------



## Timmahh (Jun 9, 2011)

few pics. first is the cut that went into bloom 2 weeks ago (front girl).
then Sprout in Veg.


----------



## Alphadawg (Jun 10, 2011)

If I were you, I would keep one of those plants as a Mother plant (best female of all of them) and get as many clones as I can and breed them with a good male.


----------



## Timmahh (Jun 10, 2011)

im keeping the seedling as a mom for now. until she gets TOO large for my britches anyways.

but yes, i ll certainly be keeping a mom or 2 in veg.


----------



## Timmahh (Jun 25, 2011)

will have a good amount of update info tomorrow evening as to the current growings ons on the oldy but goody.


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jun 25, 2011)

If I were you, I'd take like 50 cuttings off her a week, and spread the love all over the world! 

The power of one seed!..... You could bring that strain back to the masses if you wanted to, just like BLUE DREAM is exploding!

But to tell you the truth, it looks more or Hybrid to me.. Maybe an Acapulco Gold? :/

This is a pic of a Colombian Gold by Gage Green Seeds.... Know it's not the same same, but should be similar..... Sugar leaves might grow like this, who knows, but i doubt this thin...... Fan Leaves should be thinner...... You should of taken the seed to Pawn Stars, maybe they would of gave you some $$$


----------



## sonar (Jun 25, 2011)

Damn those are some nice macro shots man. I can't keep my hands steady enough to take them that clear.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey Timmah... still watching and loving what you're doing with this strain... the cuttings look good! If you don't mind I'd love to see some updated pics of the seedling Mother...


----------



## Timmahh (Jun 26, 2011)

update coming in a bit.


----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 26, 2011)

See how thin the leaves are in trapt1's picture, that is believable sativa or sativa dominant strain.


----------



## zkid2010 (Jun 26, 2011)

Had to rediscover my username/pw for this epic thread. Timmah, nice work my brother, I'm pulling for you and the greenies. Earlier in the thread I was watching as some younger posters weren't sure why the interest in this grow? It's simple really, to many of us OG-types, CG was simply the best shit you could find back then. The fanciest grow ops of the day were twisted fluorescents in someone's closet or some seeds dropped in someones yard. Neither very good strategies for maintaining these strain lines  The possibility of one of the best sativas of my generation making a resurgence is the stuff of legends and worthy of an epic thread.

I'm skeptical that it would turn out just as the original CG just because I was always under the impression that the color and aroma were mainly due to the way the stuff was cured up in the lumbo mts. Some of the hightimes shots of the day actually showed these burly badboys in Columbia, sitting on a hill, and an actual gold color to the leaves and colas just about the way it showed up in the bricks and baggies. I don't think the flavor, effect, color, and aroma had anything to do with the paraquat that was going on at the time because IIRC, the real CG pre-dated the paraquat fiascos.

That said, I can settle this right now. When these are finally ready, real CG had a couple of very distinct properties that I remember.
1) It was orange and gold, period. I'm not talking water leaf yellow, this shit was inside out orange and gold. If you had any trim or shake in a bag, it looked like no. 2 pencil shavings.
2) The real CG is near impossible to hold without losing your hit. Seriously. You would take a big rip of this shit and it would just knock your lungs into next week. You'd immediately feel the expanding in your lungs and would soon after be barking like a dog. 
3) Had an amazing taste it's hard to explain because there just isn't anything like it anymore.

At any rate, I've sub'd too and am looking forward to more updates man. Thanks for keeping all of us in the loop and giving some old-schoolers a bit of hope


----------



## Timmahh (Jun 26, 2011)

thats how i remember it Z. put your dick in the dirt and leave you wanton for more.

time for some updated pics. the more it goes, the more im left with the impression its going to be more of a indica plant. other than when new/young, the leaf structure just seems to be to broad to be a full sativa, let alone an old school land race CG. But im not fully sure, which is why im here, in this thread, seeking informed opinions. 

as i have noted, the seed is 30 yrs old. i was sure this was a CG, but now i have to doubt my own recolection of which seeds i had in my stash. with that said, it was certainly a killer dank from the day, so even if its an old school indica, it should be a pretty pure line. thus why im growing one cut out atm, to send off to be tested for the norms, tch, cbd/cbn ect. but also i want to send some to be genetically tested to find actual lineage ( or as close to as i can) 

on to pics


here is Sprout today she is about 2.5 ft tall now. healthy, and looking good.






the 2 in the red cups are the last cuts from her. (there is also Early Pearl, Durbin Poisen, DP WW, BigBud, and now some SLH in veg with her for company).








and here is her test cutting in bloom. today would be starting week 4 of bloom i think

















well, thats where we are at today. still holding hope it is a CG, just being old, it need to get larger in actual size (longer veg, ect) to be large enough for the true long thin leaves to grow out. seems the larger the leaves get, the longer and thinner they become.


----------



## Justcallmedude (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow, what a thread! I honestly didn't think it would make it this far, best of luck the rest of the way. Slow wide turns brother~~~dude


----------



## IAm5toned (Jun 26, 2011)

that looks like old school northern lights.perhaps a very early cross.


----------



## Timmahh (Jun 26, 2011)

oh id be content with an early gen NL for sure.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm smoking on NL now... But it's like NL #5 or some shit.... an early gen. NL would be awesome... I was rootin for the CG, funny how you doubt your certainty as the grow goes on, frickin' stoners! Haha Either way a 30 year old seed has got to be some rare strain. Whether you're sure of it or not I look forward to test results when you get to that point. Been with ya from the beginning, gonna stick with it til' the end. Great job and great updates Timmahh!! ~~Happy Grown~~


----------



## Timmahh (Jun 26, 2011)

ty for the words of encouragement. always good to hear. 
my doubts are rising mostly due to the look of the plant as it grows. just doesnt have that Sat look i expected at this point. 
but im far from disapointed. as noted, any 30 yr old seed that was good back then, has to be something highly usefull, since the last 25 yrs of strain polution thats been going on.

i still have approximatly 10 old school seeds yet, so ive not given up all hope. but as far as this sprout goes, i have my reservations of it actaully being a CG now. but no worries, cuz is all good!


----------



## Milovan (Jun 26, 2011)

High Times Mag wrote a big spread on the strains from 
back in the day. Colombian Gold, Panama Red etc...and it was 
said that back then in Columbia and the reason for the actual gold
color of the buds was due to the fact that at the beginning of outdoor harvests the Colombians
tied the plants around the middle with rope a bit tight to bunch then up a little
then they chopped the bottom stalks from the ground and left the plants to dry out 
in the golden sun for a few days. Along with type of soil and conditions in Columbia, this is where the color 
gold came from that gave the strain the certain unmistakable taste. As a teen in L.A. back in the mid '70s I was 
getting single ounces at $60 and the color was far more yellow then gold. Pretty much pure yellow.
Very very true! No other bud 
was anything like it. 
As you know with any kind of classic strain, Colombian Gold seeds would have to be grown in their Country of origin to turn out as real Colombian Gold without a doubt. 

A close friend of mine for the past thirty years that grows and lives in Humboldt got a 
hold of some Thai seeds from a friend that had just returned from Thailand and
grew the seeds up there using Fox Farm etc.. and the buds came out nothing like the original
Thai including taste, smell, high etc...
Also back in the mid 70's in L.A., out of Thailand came Thai Stick (brownish gold) at $10 a stick, opiated Thai stick (brownish gold and oily),
Thai bud loose (Brown goldish buds), Buddha Thai bud loose (real gold color). 

Still if grown elsewhere it should still be very exiting, rare and super tasty and high.


----------



## zkid2010 (Jun 26, 2011)

I am intrigued but I'm with Timmah in regards to the look of the strain. Here's a pic I found google searching for it that says its of Santa Marta lineage. Even using advanced and modern grow technique, you can see the classic thin, light green sativa leaves. I'm still dying to know what comes out of a 30 year old seed. I mean, at that age growing dope was still a blossoming science so it's entirely possible T comes up with an even more mind-smashing version of what the original seed came from


----------



## qwigo (Jun 27, 2011)

wow im amazed that the seeds have survived 30 years and have still sprouted! i'll be waching this grow.


----------



## Timmahh (Jul 1, 2011)

me also, which is why i posted. as i noted, its certainly an idica. same rules apply for me though. grow some out for testing ect. im SURE it ll still be some put your dick in the dirt digity dank. 

so im developing an issue. one person posted on it. but id like a few more thoughts before i go forward.

im loosing lower growth by the botton. about 3 nodes have died off now. going to transplant tomorrow, as im thinking possible root bound could be happening. its about 27 inches tall, in a 3 gallon pot, but im only guessing atm. i ll get a pic up in a few, but i had to re install xp on my desky, so when its all set back up, i ll add pics. ect.

but they bottom braches seem to be drying up, but its not dry. maybe root rot perhaps? what should i look for as i transplant?


----------



## qwigo (Jul 2, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> me also, which is why i posted. as i noted, its certainly an idica. same rules apply for me though. grow some out for testing ect. im SURE it ll still be some put your dick in the dirt digity dank.
> 
> so im developing an issue. one person posted on it. but id like a few more thoughts before i go forward.
> 
> ...


pics would help as its hard to guess but it sounds a bit like underwatering. post some pics a.s.a.p. make sure when your watering that the soil is getting wet at the bottom of the pot


----------



## qwigo (Jul 2, 2011)

if theyre routbound it will be easy to tell if u re-pot them because the roots will be wraped round the inside of the container its in


----------



## Timmahh (Jul 3, 2011)

pics.

you can see it looks pretty nice and healthy on top. but the bottom foot of the stem has lost all the limbs.













and a pic of the 2 cuttings i took 3 weeks ago. 







was going to transplant this weekend, but im out of medium, and the shop was closed for the holiday. 
so i ll have to tp next weekend now. hope it does ok for now.

anyways folks. give me a few ideas as to whats happening. 

it MAY be underwatering. im gone thru the week, and the babysetting may not be giving her enouh water while im out of town.
thats the 1st thing that comes to my mind, considering im aware of the day to day life of the girl.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i dont beleave you that those beans are 30 years old..


ditto...............30 years ago columbian gold was more or less a mexican sativa what you have is mostly indica so how would you explain that

*Columbian - WeedYard.com - The Largest Medical Marijuana Strain Guide*


----------



## Timmahh (Jul 3, 2011)

well, if your an the Express fanboy, that totally explains your lack of reading thru the thread.

as noted earlier, i didnt label the beans back then. i wasnt a breeder, i was just a kid that got some killer seeds and tossed them into an old insulated cup with a few others i had. I had thought these were the old CG seeds, was actually pretty confident of it, but obviously, like my choice for a wife, it was a mistake on my part. heh. so while i can say ok, its not a CG, i can say with 100% certainty, the seeds are pretty much 30 yrs old. though i do have another stash somewhere with some newer beans, i havent found them yet.

i too agree, as my post JUST ABOVE YOUR SAYS, (but again, if you think like the express, this is no surpise to me, your post that is), its pretty obvious, its not a Sativa, thus not a CG. One needs to read the full thread to get the the end. your posting on first page info. lol 10,050 posts and one would think you would be intelligent enough to read the thread in its entirty, Prior to posting useless drival. Point being, if you would have been a big boy, and read thru the thread, you would of been AWARE that i always questioned the CG claim. Infact, i believe that is one of the things i first posted on, was my standing doubt i had about which of my old school beans sprouted. Again, had you READ thru the tread, then you would of understoon how much of a mute point your post is. So due to the timing and nature of your post, not to mention firmly asociating yourself with the express, and being the idiot he is, I am led to believe you, like express, are just a troll, trolling for troll boogers.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 3, 2011)

lol at you , i think it was your ex's poor choice from what i see from your choice of words


----------



## Timmahh (Jul 3, 2011)

ok yep, you are a troll, as i suspected. but to refute your idiocrasy, i ll play along.

You wish to pass judgement for what "you" consider, a poor choice of words. Really. that is all you have? Come now dear fellow. You can not just judge the book by the mere title alone. A books title is just a catchy phrase to draw ones attention to it. But the title is just that, only a Title. The heart of the book, is what is between the covers.
A Catcher in the Rye is hardly an adequate, and envisioning title, when you compare it to the entire book as a whole. Can you not agree?
So by that same relative thought process, can you not conceed, your same judgement of me, is simularly as ludicrist as discounting any books content, by its mere cover read.

but to put it bluntly, as i dont follow PC ways or though processes, becuz i dont type like a published author, or do not have the 10,050 post you do, then i must be a liar, and therefore, my posts are not worthy of your participation. Which is fine with me,
if you dont like what i type, SHUT THE FUCK UP, and dont read my thread. 

if you think my ex had the bad choice, tell ya what, you can HAVE HER, im positive her current husband will be happy to pack her shit and send it and HER, out to you. thank god my daughter is in my custody is all i have to say about it.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 3, 2011)

do you have any pictures of your daughter


----------



## grizlbr (Jul 3, 2011)

I think I will read your post: well said I type with 4 fingers


----------



## Timmahh (Jul 3, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> do you have any pictures of your daughter


yes i do. and no, you wont be seeing them.


----------



## Timmahh (Jul 3, 2011)

hey Griz. as ive noted. i was pretty sure of the seed, but again, as i noted, i was certainly mistaken. but everything else i stand behind 100%. if one were to read the thread in its entirty, you ll find, im not one to pussyfoot around. sure i can shed the shit as good as the next guy, but business is business...

i hope to share this great old girl. but must figure her out first.
for now im calling it Sprouts Mystery Bud.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Woohoo Sprouts Mystery Bud! I like it!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 4, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> yes i do. and no, you wont be seeing them.


 no, well thats too bad , to be honest i'm not going through 400 posts to catch up i got the just of whats going on now , will check in from time to time ...rob


----------



## cagrrow (Jul 9, 2011)

my bucket list.... includes growing just a couple of santa marta gold ladies... came across two of the nicest bales i'd ever seen back in 78,
where upon myself and a couple hundred of my closest friends, ( have'nt seen most in 33 years) finished off that 71 lbs in a matter of days.

well, never had anything better since... so what happened, help me out here if you can, i want replay please


----------



## Timmahh (Jul 9, 2011)

so far things are moving along. unfortunatly, my recolection of which seeds where which (never labled them back in the day) isnt as good as it once was.

the seedling i had thought was an old school CG isnt, but is an old school Indica of one sort, as noted by the pics posted on pg 40.

once the cutting i have in the bloom area finishes up, im sending it out to be tested for genetics and Cannabinoids/THC ect.


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 10, 2011)

damn i just wasted 20 min. going through this thread to realizethat this dude obviously smoked way to much and found a schwag seed in the closet and thought he had a treasure.this was like going to the fair to see the "headless woman" and all thats behind that curtain is some drunk bitch with a bandana over her head.you cheated us you old asshole.i bet you got a leprechaun and a unicorn in that closet too


----------



## Timmahh (Jul 10, 2011)

well, i may be an asshole, se la vie, but i assure you the seed isnt swag. the only seeds i stashed from back then were from top shelf herb from the day. CG, Hawaian Blue, Early Pearl, as well as some Pinconning Paralyzer. if it was saved, it was worth saving.

so while you feel you waisted your 20 minutes, i can assure you, if/when you get to sample any of this as you call "Swag" weed, you ll start tossing your recenly developed powerweed, for some cuttings of my swag. 

honestly, do you really think i would take the time to grow it out, and send it off for genetic, cannabinoid, and tch testing if this was just some indianna ditch weed (no offence to our indianna folks, but we are all well aware ( or should be ) of how much wild hemp you have growing in your state).

i can gaurentee, the read, and the wait, wont be wasted.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 11, 2011)

O man id give my left nut for a clone of what you got growing!


----------



## Timmahh (Jul 27, 2011)

wow, been a hella 3 or 4 weeks, much going on, some good some not that well, but.... its what it is.... 

will get to an update over the weekend if i can.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 28, 2011)

Look forward to some new pics! Hope all is well... ...Happy Grown...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 29, 2011)

just got some sweet rep from a post in this thread


----------



## Timmahh (Jul 29, 2011)

your welcome.


----------



## allSmilez (Jul 30, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> just got some sweet rep from a post in this thread


Love that quote and looking at your avatar at the same time, they kind of go together. Robert, you post on Inforoo? Just curious.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 30, 2011)

never heard of it smilez ...


----------



## D52088 (Aug 1, 2011)

Man I have read this whole thread from beginning to current. I am very curious as to what the testing will eventually tell. Looks like a beauty though. Here recently in my neck of the woods there has been some great herb coming around that alot of the older folks are swearing is the real deal Columbian Gold. I have a pic or two of it. I have no way of knowing for myself because I wasn't even born during those good times, But the high is crazy! It's like a straight up head high that almost makes you feel like you can never stop laughing, and when it hits its peak it's like a light head trip! Smells kinda like grapefruit, and have never tasted anything like it. Tell me what you guys think?


----------



## growone (Aug 1, 2011)

D52088 said:


> Man I have read this whole thread from beginning to current. I am very curious as to what the testing will eventually tell. Looks like a beauty though. Here recently in my neck of the woods there has been some great herb coming around that alot of the older folks are swearing is the real deal Columbian Gold. I have a pic or two of it. I have no way of knowing for myself because I wasn't even born during those good times, But the high is crazy! It's like a straight up head high that almost makes you feel like you can never stop laughing, and when it hits its peak it's like a light head trip! Smells kinda like grapefruit, and have never tasted anything like it. Tell me what you guys think?


 impressive pics, i like what i see
the CG i remember wasn't too far from this in appearance, though it had seeds, and that changes the look to some extent
there was no green from what i remember, but it wasn't probably more than a few bags over a year
this was bout 1975, so i'm dating myself here, but the high you describe is pretty close


----------



## doniawon (Aug 1, 2011)

subbing.. do you plan on slashing the stalks come harvest time?


----------



## madcatter (Aug 1, 2011)

In the good old days ... columbian gold and sensi were two words that very rarely went together... but it was some serious ass giggly twig


----------



## Timmahh (Aug 5, 2011)

man, been a hella month plus. work work work. seems like its all i do, but i dont gotz no money when im done working. se la vie.

so.... quick update:

the girl in bloom is coming along nicely. as ive noted before, at this point, i have to conclude shes not a sativa. im going with likely a pure indica breed. so this would of been a pure indica from the late 70s, early 80 times. 

any ideas/possibilities anyone?

will for sure put up a few pics. but shes looking good all around. though the one in bloom does have something going on. i ll get pics tomorrow. got me a bit perplexed as to what.

the Gold i remember looked pretty similar to that, seemed to be a bit a deeper golden color, but that seems very familiar. the grapefruit smell also seems about right. and your results also seems pretty reminisent of my experiences.

but this girl, what ever she is has been thru a bit. i took the cut in bloom, and another cutting later. after a few, i decided to top her due to a small veg area. alas, the top didnt root for me. bummer, but the lower areas got more light and started doing better. then i upgraded my veg light to a 2nd 400w Philips CMH as it did So good, with the veg cycle up until i had to split the grow up to veg/bloom areas. so under the 2nd cmh, all my veg plants have started to show great comfort with the new light, as i was sure they would. 

then last weekend, i put the original seedling into bloom ( the bottom left after topping). i ofcourse have a couple other cuts of her in veg doing quite well atm. 
my new ballast shit out on me, so it ll be going to swap out tomorrow for a new one. but i ll get pics up over the weekend.


----------



## Timmahh (Aug 5, 2011)

thinking i have a Cal and/or Mag deficientcy happening. will up the Pro Tect to 1 tsp for every feeding and see if things gets better.






thoughts/ideas?


she went into bloom near the end of may around the 29th. so she would be about 8 or 9 weeks this weekend. 
going to pull out the scope and take a look at her up close. 

also have a couple Big Buds that went into bloom at the same time, so the same age in bloom. anyone know the ave bloom time for a big bud? off the top of your head?

Timmahh


----------



## growone (Aug 5, 2011)

there does seem to be something going on that is not quite right
losing fan color at this time isn't automatically bad, depends on the strain/pheno
it will be hard to do much, extra feeding may make matters worse, but you never know


----------



## Timmahh (Aug 5, 2011)

for more info. i have one of the big buds showing the same exact issue. not quite as drastic as it is on the mystery girl, but the same none the less.

at 8 weeks, the big buds are said to be done, and after a look, i see about 5% amber going on. so im starting to flush them hard this weekend, and then they ll be cut on sunday. 

the mystery girl has alot of the trichs cloudy, but i didnt see any amber yet. but it is also getting flushed really hard over the weekend, though i may let her go one more week before i cut here to see if i can get any ambers coming in. 

gave all 3 a single gallon of water, with a tsp of Pro Teck in it. then just gave another gallon thru them of plain water. 
will get another gallon later this evening, after i dump the trays.

it has been hot the last 2.5 weeks. in the 90s with about a 60% humidity. light was about 18 inches above id say. so maybe heat influanced to some extent.


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 5, 2011)

have you lifted it out of the container to see if you have the beginning of root rot


----------



## Timmahh (Aug 5, 2011)

no i have not. its at 8 or 9 weeks today. Id estimate the trichs are near 80% coudy, but no sign of ambers. 

So i made the executive decision to start flushing. may let it go for one more week depending on if i see any amber by sunday... 

at any rate, i ll be contacting one of the testing facilities in the next few days to get the rundown on how they desire the sample for testing.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 15, 2011)

Any lab results yet? Been waiting on this for months lol... Good luck! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Sep 16, 2011)

I remember when you started this thread in the beginning of the year, I was following along but left the site for awhile... Couldn't remember my password so here I am following under a new persona..lol... Great work so far man,can't wait to hear the lab results...


----------



## sonar (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah I've been wondering how this has turned out myself.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 16, 2011)

i heard someone say back in the begging they didn't believe you that the seed was 30 years old....well FUCK that guy!!!! me and my pops grew some shit back in 97. he had seeds from when he was in high school. shit GERMINATED!!! it is POSSIBLE!!!! so, whatever you think, go on being close minded. when you happen to run across your seed stash 30 years from now, see what will happen. or not, lol!!!


----------



## dimyself (Oct 9, 2011)

what happened to this?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Waiting on the OP...

He's a busy dude...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 10, 2011)

seeds can germ older then that odss go down but whut you expect


----------



## oHsiN666 (Oct 10, 2011)

true dat!!! i believe it!


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 11, 2011)

i'd vote for a male so you could breed it with a 75% columbian like senor garcia or world of seed's columbian gold, but then again, as you have a pure sample and it's still viable, WHATEVER you have is literally worth it's weight in gold! i'm sooooooooo fucking jealous! you don't know! LOL i started out smoking gold and only despise indicas for replacing it a few years later & making it virtually extinct, especially in pure form as far as the seed market goes.

if you get a female, you could always clone it and try a couple crosses with either an indoor friendly psychoactive strain like 8 miles high to keep it from being indica polluted and back cross it 2 or three generations for a nearly pure strain. i tell you, if you put it on the market, i'd buy it in a heartbeat! 75% sativa skunk #1 only pisses me off with it's couchlock. you could also cross it with a neutral buzzed lowryder to shrink it down for indoor growth, again without making it funky or stoney.

it really doesn't matter what sex it is. all that matters is that you have PURE genetics. i'd trade every bean in my collection including the soon to be extinct joey weed C99xA11s for real columbian gold! i really like super potent haze skunk by high quality seeds, but i don't think it has the same level of sensory overload that gold does, particularly in the visuals department and is more about euphoria, creativity & motivation. crossing your gold with that and then back crossing would be nice as would back crossing with senor garcia or WoS's gold. if anything, maybe that would be best as their gold's might offer some extra hybrid vigor as they're differently sourced than yours.

please do keep us posted on what you breed, or even better, how it smokes. PLEASE preserve it in as pure form as possible.

did i mention i'm off the charts fucking jealous and trust me, i'm not prone to jealousy, but columbian gold is THE FUNNEST THING in life!!!


----------



## Jogro (Oct 19, 2011)

I just read through this entire 44 page thread, and I'll recap briefly:

-Timmah found some 30+ year old seeds in a cup he stashed in the 1970s.
-He believed that the seeds in question were pulled from a kilo of pedigreed Columbian gold (but might have been Maui Wowie). 
-One seed germinated, turned female, and showed indica-type leaves, effectively proving that it is NOT the fabled Columbian Sativa strain. 
-The plant in question appears to be curing right now, and if my timing is right, should be ready for "testing" pretty soon. Presumably a smoke report will be coming thereafter. 
-Along the way two posters got into a urination fight, one saying in effect "my poo is better than anything from the 1970s and you're all wasting your time with this disco era stuff" and the other claiming "you weren't there and you really don't know what you're talking about". 

And here we are. 

As to myself, all I can say is that the Columbian gold did enjoy the reputation of being the best in its day. Or, to put it more specifically, of the various pot types commercially available in the USA in the mid/late 1970s, (Mexican, Panamanian, etc) the Columbian was supposed to be the best of them. 

I never got to try it personally, though I would say, I'd be a lot more interested in trying something like that then whatever happens to be the genetically-incestual Dutch wonder-hybrid flavor of the month. 

I have no reason to think that the famous Columbian shouldn't be as good as any of the top shelf stuff from today. Again, cannabis has been selectively bred by people for just about as long as recorded human history, at least several thousand years, and probably about as long as people have been breeding ANY plant. So genetic maximum potency (or pretty damn close) was undoubtedly achieved independently, many times and in many places on the globe. 

In terms of true historical loss of the strain, it possible, but who knows?

Even though the stuff hasn't been imported into the USA in quantity since the Reagan administration, it seems probable that some of the "good stuff" would still have been grown in Columbia for local use more recently than that. For all I know some direct descendant of the 70s era strain may still be grown down there in some farmer's backyard. 

Now, if some seeds could potentially survive in a coffee cup in the USA after thirty years, its got to be possible, if not probable, that some peasant in mountainous Columbia still has some old viable seeds stashed away somewhere. 

One practical problem with these sorts of heirloom (not properly "landrace" since they've undoubtedly been selectively bred by people) strains is that after generations of natural and manmade selection, they'll do best in their native environment. Take "Columbia Gold" and try and grow it in your backyard, and you may well end up with "New Jersey Schwagg"!


----------



## growone (Oct 19, 2011)

excellent summary Jogro!
i'll refresh some details from my memory, this was from the CG that was around in late 74(?)/75
price was $35 an oz, serious cash at the time
this batch of CG was the earliest? but who knows for sure, i have had some conversations with those that remember the same stuff
beautiful buds, and very gold in color, never had seen their like before
strong, but strength wasn't the best point, the quality was - a very, very nice effect
memories fade over time, and this one is going, but i do know i'd gladly pay $35 a zip if it was around today
and it may well be, supposedly came from the Santa Marta region


----------



## Milovan (Oct 19, 2011)

Back in the day ('76-'77) in L.A. we had plenty of Columbian Gold available
at exactly $60oz. This "Gold Bud" was actually Bright Yellow and this is 100%
true without the slightest of doubts. I know cause I bought plenty and it was
gooooooood! Btw, know how the pot got the "Gold" color? 
Growers would tie up the outdoor plants and let them dry under the "Golden Sun".
Look it up!


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 19, 2011)

It was 60, 65 bucks a lid in 73-76 or so.
Brown lumbo was 40, 45.
Great Hash for ten a gram
Hash oil was 20 for a vial
Three reds for a buck etc


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 19, 2011)

i guess you guys have never heard of the "planck cut" of santa maria floating around europe.

my friend has made beans with this elite clone for ages... maintaining its purity.

well let me turn y'all on to the next best thing : scroll down about half way : http://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop/contents/en-uk/d120.html

ahem.


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Oct 20, 2011)

Would this be the cut that world of seeds used to make their columbian gold?
With an f8 does that mean that a lot of its original characteristics have been diluted?


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 20, 2011)

i cant say what cut was used by WOS ...but i know for a fact that No Mercy Seeds is showing you a legit representation.

how does f8 signify the loss or dilution of characteristics?
if anything, and depending on the selections made, traits would be maintained.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 21, 2011)

i'm going to try and test WoSs columbian gold before this summer. if i do, i'll report on the quality. i didn't realize it's available as a pick & mix single. that takes some of the sting out of being the 1st to roll the dice on something


----------



## Timmahh (Dec 3, 2011)

Jogro said:


> I just read through this entire 44 page thread, and I'll recap briefly:
> 
> -Timmah found some 30+ year old seeds in a cup he stashed in the 1970s.
> -He believed that the seeds in question were pulled from a kilo of pedigreed Columbian gold (but might have been Maui Wowie).
> ...



excellent summation!!!!!!!! very well stated Sir!.
its been awhile. lots been going on. will try to update as time allows. good news, no arrests, just getting politically active on top of the rest.

brief update. 1st cut finished up, lost all pics in puter wipe. didnt get the chance to get it tested. 
overall it was pretty good, but not what i had hoped for TCH wise (my own smoke testing) BUT... i believe it does have a good CBD/CBN content. i took the cut around week 9, which i want to think may of been a bit long, further confirming its not the CG i had hoped it was... but im man enough to say, in 30 plus yrs, im sure my mamory isnt as sharp as it was back then.

but... i was eager. lol got about 1.5 O off the lil gal, (about 3 ft tall when i cut it, but it deffinately did a nice job, longevity wasnt too bad, but about an hr later it was nap time. heh. just didnt get the heady i was expecting. 
last bit of good news. i currently have 2 of them nearly finished up. 5fters this time. looking quite good (will get pics soon). I WILL have this round tested. I think perhaps 3 to 4 weeks lefts. put them in 2 weeks apart..


----------



## missnu (Dec 3, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> ive been reading you can influance the sex of the plant with Heat and Nutes. im just starting to research it, which is why im here asking the old timers and well versed growers how to sway it, and which way it should be swayed.
> 
> 
> i guess im interested in knowing how USEFULL Pure C Gold Pollen would be? Is it something thats in short supply, so will have a high demand? and if not, then imo, it would be best suited as a slut popping off kids i think.


Some female plants have the ability to hermie, and have both sexes when they are subjected to great environmental stress, pretty much the plant thinks it is going to die, so it produces it's own pollen sacks so it's genetics can live on through seeds, it isn't so much that you can make it switch, or choose which one...You can get a female and make it hermie so it has male plants too, or you can end up with a male...or you can have a female and leave it alone and it will usually stay female.


----------



## Timmahh (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanx for keeping the thread ontrack and just chocked full of great info...



































as a comparrison, heres a pic i found of the 1st cut just before i took her.






one thing i want to mention, more of a theory, i think the 1st cut was taken to early from the seedling, in that even though it was staggering shoots, the plant just had not been alive long enough to really be mature enough to go into bloom.

i say that because these 2 in now, are getting very frosty, and the 1st cutting was barely getting there. So I am happy i didnt send the 1st cut out for tests, as I am pretty sure it would of been rather premature at that time....

the 1st cut did make some nice oil though.... one of these girls maybe oil dedicated now.


----------



## sonar (Dec 3, 2011)

I was surprised to see this one pop back up in my subbed threads. Nice!


----------



## Timmahh (Dec 13, 2011)

started the flush of the 1st girl today...


----------



## Djdoctorfred (Dec 27, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> You inaccurately claimed that the best strains from the 60's and 70's were low grade. Now you claim I grow; "schwagg." I can see why you might make the inaccurate claims about the best strains of the 60's and the 70's, because you were never lucky enough to experience them, to purchase them and smoke them and then to grow them yourself and smoke them. But how can you justify calling what I grow today as being; "schwagg?" Do you think I have a secret stash of beans from the 60's and 70's or that I have Mr. Peabody's Wayback Machine and I jump back in time now and then to pick up fresh seeds from the 60's and the 70's?
> 
> People, myself included, cannot purchase seeds from those strains anymore, at least not in their real true pure forms, so it is not like I could be growing them.
> 
> And just because you made a Kush mutt and apparently love it and apparently believe that you created something beyond just being special in no way makes something I would not dirty my pipe with, meaning your mutt, magically and mystically transform the genetics I do grow into Roadside Red, even though you clearly love to believe it does.



Im reading the tread, and just laughed my ass off so hard at this.


----------



## Timmahh (Dec 28, 2011)

yes, BrickTop is certainly a Class Act! Love the way he Thinks!, Reminds me of Me.


----------



## Jogro (Dec 28, 2011)

I just love this pic. Now THAT's a tree!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow really long, cool thread. I'm pretty bummed out after reading most of the thread. That monster looks like it has no thrichombes on it at all. Too bad.


----------



## Timmahh (Dec 29, 2011)

It does, but they certainly aren't what we see today being the tall lollipop structures......


having it tested more for the CBD levels than anything.... being its this old of a strain, chances are decent the CBD may still be quite high in it. and the way it smokes, i would say it likely does..


----------

